# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2009



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2009 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 00:00)

E começa mais um mês, desta vez o mês que marca os primeiros dias de verdadeiro calor do ano, um cheirinho daquilo a que chamamos Verão.
E parece que esse pequeno Verão começa já para a semana, onde, mesmo aqui pelo Litoral Centro, podemos alcançar a barreira dos 30 ºC.

Começo Maio com céu limpo, *13,3 ºC* de temperatura e *76 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Henrique (1 Mai 2009 às 00:08)

Faço os meus Votos para um Maio bem animado!
Para já sigo com 14,0ºC e 68% Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 01:52)

A temperatura vai descendo calmamente, estando, de momento, nos *12,5 ºC*.

O vento é nulo, não soprando sequer uma brisa, o que pode favorecer a ocorrência de uma possível e ligeira inversão térmica.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 06:47)

Bom dia.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 

Valor actual de *12,2 ºC*, com o vento a soprar a uma média de *9,7 km/h*, de NO.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mai 2009 às 07:53)

Por Leiria o dia começa com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2009 às 09:15)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima deste 1ºdia dia de Maio foi de 9.8ºC
Por agora estão 17.3ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Teles (1 Mai 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia, por aqui céu praticamente limpo,uma temperatura actual e 15.0


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mai 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia 

Por aqui (Estação + próxima):

_Temp: *16 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *63 %*
_Vento: *N a 26 km/h*
_Pressão: *1023.0 mb*
___________________

Céu limpo com início de manhã bem fresco.
Aumento gradual das máximas nos próximos dias, todavia com amplitudes um pouco acentuadas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 10:43)

Por Moscavide, a mínima foi de *11,9 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Por Setúbal registei uma mínima de 10,9ºc a ultima mínima baixa em muito tempo que ai vem...

Agora céu limpo! e 18,9ºC, 41%HR, 1024hpa e vento fraco a moderado...Pedir um inicio de Maio mais quente que este seria difícil


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2009 às 11:45)

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 11:57)

Actual:
19,4ºC
38%HR
1023hpa
23,6km/h NE


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2009 às 12:09)

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 11ºC. Neste momento encontro-me com 17,5ºC, e humidade nos 41%.

Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC

O céu encontra-se totalmente limpo.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 12:46)

Actual:
20,6ºC (max. 21,0ºC)
34%HR
1023hpa
10,9km/h E


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2009 às 13:01)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a noite foi fria e ventosa.
A mínima foi de 10,9ºC.

Por agora o vento mantém-se embora mais fraco.
A temperatura está nos 19,0ºC e a humidade relativa nos 43%.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Mai 2009 às 13:28)

Aqui sigo com 23,4ºC e humidade nos 37%. O vento sopra moderado de N/NE

Aí vem o calor....


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 13:42)

Actualmente:
22,4ºC
31%HR
1022hpa
18,5km/h ENE
Ponto de orvalho:4,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2009 às 14:41)

Temperatura actual de 20,5ºC. Máxima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 47% e vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 14:43)

Actualmente:
22,8ºC (Max. 23,0ºC)
31%HR
1022hpa
17,9km/h NNE
Ponto de orvalho:5,0ºC


----------



## meteo (1 Mai 2009 às 15:51)

Aqui em Oeiras já um dia muito agradável,apenas com algum vento,mas que nos próximos dias vai diminuir,e o calor aumentar  Vou agora para Coimbra e fico lá até Domingo.. BOm fim-de-semana prolongado


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 15:54)

Actualmente:

24,2ºC (Máx. 24,5ºC)
31%HR
1021hpa
4,0km/h NW
Ponto de orvalho:6,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mai 2009 às 16:13)

Bom dia!
Parece que a Primavera entrou na sua parte veranil...
Sigo com céu limpo, 22.6ºC, vento fraco.
Mínima de 11.4ºC esta noite.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 16:32)

Actualmente:

24,7ºC (Máx. 25,6ºC)
30%HR
1020hpa
21,9km/h NNW


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 17:37)

Actualmente:

25,3ºC (Máx. 25,9ºC)
28%HR
1020hpa
16,2km/h ENE


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 18:07)

E a máxima foi de *25,9ºC* (+4,9ºC que ontem)...

Agora sigo ainda com 25,3ºC, apenas 24%HR, 1020hpa e vento moderado de NE com rajadas a mais forte a minutos de 40,4km/h NNE


----------



## HotSpot (1 Mai 2009 às 19:51)

Extremos de hoje:

*26.2 ºC (16:55)*
*7.4 ºC (06:43) *

Amanhã a máxima deve rondar os 28ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2009 às 20:14)

Boas tardes!

Por Mira-Sintra, dia agradável de céu limpo! A temperatura máxima foi de *20,8ºC*, e neste momento estão 16,6ºC

Humidade nos 51%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 24,8 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mai 2009 às 20:36)

Máxima de 24.8ºC, nada mau para abrir o apetite para o que aí vem...
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e 19.2ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 21:43)

Vou nesta altura com :
18,6ºC
49%HR
1021hpa
4,9km/h ENE
Ponto de orvalho:7,7ºC


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mai 2009 às 22:14)

Boa noite
Extremos:
10.8ºC/25.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mai 2009 às 22:48)

Por cá dia de céu limpo, tambem marcado por algum vento em regime de nortada, rajada máxima de 45.5 km/h.

Mínima de 11.8ºC e máxima de 21.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite.

Valor máximo de *24,9 ºC* em Moscavide, segundo a minha estação.

---

Para além de muitas outras medições que fiz durante o dia, destaco os *10,5 ºC* que medi no Poceirão, pelas 8:10h, altura em que a Moita se encontrava com *12,7 ºC*.

Já pelas 18:40h, medi *27,5 ºC* numa estrada relativamente próxima do Poceirão, altura em que a estação meteorológica da Moita reportava *22,3 ºC*, que se vieram a confirmar quando passei no IC32, no sentido Moita-Montijo, à vinda para casa.

O carro que providenciou estas leituras tem leituras bastante fiáveis, com uma margem de erro habitual de cerca de *0,5 ºC*, e encontrou-se sempre em bom andamento.

Tirando estas medições, todas as outras foram feitas com um sensor devidamente protegido por um radiation shield, colocado num local razoavelmente arejado, nas zonas onde permanecia.

Daqui a pouco coloco mais algumas medições que fiz, no tópico adequado.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2009 às 22:52)

Neste momento encontro-me com 14,0ºC, estagnados. O vento sopra fraco de NNO (338º), nos 5,8 km/h actualmente!

Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mai 2009 às 23:01)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.9ºC
T.Minima: 9.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 23:03)

Ainda com *18,3 ºC* e *48 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mai 2009 às 23:29)

Extremos do dia:

11.4ºC
24.8ºC

De momento, 17ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mai 2009 às 23:48)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)






_Dia de céu limpo e subida da temperatura máxima._

---

Actualmente estou com 16,4ºC. O vento rodou para o quadrante E. A temperatura sobe ao ritmo de *+2,4ºC/h* e a humidade desce, ao ritmo de *-23%/h*!


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2009 às 23:53)

Tenho agora aqui 16,5ºC, 50%HR e vento fraco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mai 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *11,9 ºC*
Tx: *24,9 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2009 às 00:57)

A temperatura continua a subir, e a humidade a descer!!

Neste momento encontro-me com *17,5ºC* de temperatura, e *35%* de humidade!

Bela noite!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2009 às 02:10)

Depois de uma subida aos *17,7ºC*, eis que a temperatura desceu um pouco. Neste momento encontra-se nos 17,2ºC.

A humidade mantém-se estável, nos 34%!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mai 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia!
Eis que amanhece um dia que promete ser bem quentinho e soalheiro.
Mínima de 13ºC, de momento estão 16ºC.
Vento moderado, mas que me parece estar a diminuir de intensidade.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mai 2009 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 10.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 20.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco e o céu está limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Mai 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia a todos 

_Temp. actual: *17 ºC* só? 
_Temp. mín: *15 ºC*_
_Humidade rel.: *45 %*
_Vento: *E/NE a 17 km/h*
_Pressão: *1023.0 mb*
___________________

Manhã de céu limpo.
Dia 7 chegará aos *30º C*? _My God! 
Entrámos no Verão da Primavera ou na Primavera do Verão?


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2009 às 09:54)

Bom Dia!

Noite quente e ventosa, com temperatura mínima de *14,9ºC* e rajada máxima de *43,5 km/h*, de ENE (68º)!

Neste momento encontro-me com 18,6ºC

Humidade a 35%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,1ºC/h


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2009 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, vento fraco de Leste e 18,7ºC
Humidade nos 41%.
A mínima foi de 14,4ºC.

-----------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 10,9ºC
Tmáx: 22,2ºC

Destaque para a inversão térmica entre as 21h e as 22h. Às 21h com vento moderado de noroeste estava com 15,8ºC, às 22h com vento já de ENE, a temperatura estava nos 17,7ºC.


----------



## Teles (2 Mai 2009 às 11:04)

Bom dia, céu limpo,temperatura actual de 22.3 e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## DRC (2 Mai 2009 às 11:08)

Bom dia!
Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria estão 17,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2009 às 11:12)

Como está o tempo pela Figueira?


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 11:16)

Boas!

Aqui a mínima foi de 12,7ºC...

Agora já vou nos 23,5ºC, 31%HR, 1024hpa e vento fraco...hoje já devo ir perto dos 30ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mai 2009 às 11:43)

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.4ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de Leste e o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 11:57)

Actualmente estão:
*25,4ºC
30%HR
1023hpa
0,0km/h*


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mai 2009 às 11:58)

Por aqui está bem mais fresco do que o que vocês relatam...
21.1ºC, e está vento...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 12:14)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *14,5 ºC*.

Noite bastante agradável, de vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Mai 2009 às 12:19)

Olá

Hoje pela a Aroeira registei uma mínima de 12.1ºC
Sigo com 21.6ºC e céu  limpo.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

Pedro disse:


> Como está o tempo pela Figueira?



Ao nível de nebulosidade, está igual a todo o resto do território continental:






Às 11h e segundo a estação do IM, estavam 19,2ºC , 49% de humidade relativa, e vento a 12,2Km/h de NE.





--------------------

Por aqui 21,9ºC e 34% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco a moderado de leste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 12:31)

Algumas medições efectuadas durante o dia de ontem:


7:20h: *10,5 ºC* em Alverca
7:50h: *13,5 ºC* no Montijo, após a saída da Ponte Vasco da Gama
7:55h: *11,0 ºC* nos Sarilhos Grandes, sentido Montijo-Moita (*11,7 ºC* na estação meteorológica da Moita)
8:00h: *11,0 ºC* em Rio Frio
8:10h: *10,5 ºC* no Poceirão (*12,7 ºC* na estação meteorológica da Moita)

---

O carro que providenciou estas leituras tem leituras bastante fiáveis, com uma margem de erro habitual de cerca de *0,5 ºC*, e encontrou-se sempre em bom andamento.

Tirando estas medições, todas as outras foram feitas com um sensor devidamente protegido por um radiation shield, colocado num local razoavelmente arejado, nas zonas onde permanecia.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 12:31)

O vento aumentou e que não está a permitir a temperatura subir...
25,0ºC com uma máxima até ao momento de 26,0ºC...


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Algumas rajadas de vento a ultima de 40,4km/h... a temperatura assim não sobe pelo contrario ate desce, vou com 24,9ºC, 26%HR e vento moderado com rajadas...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mai 2009 às 12:54)

Boa tarde
A mínima de hoje foi 12.8ºC.
Agora estão 24.4ºC e uma máxima até agora de 24.6ºC. O vento não permite uma subida da temperatura.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2009 às 12:58)

Neste momento encontro-me com 23,1ºC, e humidade nos 31%

Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,1ºC

O céu mantém-se limpo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 13:22)

O vento constante de ENE não é nada vantajoso para Moscavide, pois traz a brisa do rio até aqui, o que dificulta maiores aquecimentos.

Espero que o vento rode para Norte ao final da tarde, para que possa aquecer mais um pouco.

A temperatura é de *24,4 ºC*, a humidade relativa de *32 %*.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 13:33)

Este vento moderado de E/SE está a secar o ambiente a humidade relativa é neste momento de apenas 24% e a temperatura continua a não querer subir muito vou com 25,6ºC...a rajada máxima ate ao momento é de 42,1km/h E.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 14:23)

Actualmente:
26,7ºC
24%HR
1021hpa
24,5km/ E


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Mai 2009 às 14:37)

Olá

Sigo com 26.3ºC céu limpo e com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## DRC (2 Mai 2009 às 15:04)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria estão actualmente 24,9ºC.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mai 2009 às 15:08)

Aqui o vento moderado não dá tréguas:

Rajada máxima de 41.8 km/h (14:24) 

Mas mesmo assim está quentinho, 28,7ºC e 25% HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mai 2009 às 15:18)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.3ºC e o vento sopra fraco de E.


----------



## DRC (2 Mai 2009 às 15:30)




----------



## MSantos (2 Mai 2009 às 15:57)

Boa tarde 

Dia de Verão em Oeiras, por agora 29ºC


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mai 2009 às 16:54)

Extremos de hoje:

*29.0 ºC (15:41)*
*8.6 ºC (04:58)*

O vento moderado não deixou a temperatura subir mais. Amanhã deve passar pela 1ª vez este ano a barreira dos 30ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mai 2009 às 16:59)

Vou com 26ºC, que é, até ao momento, a máxima do dia...
O vento, que sopra moderado, impede mais calorina...
Que a guarde para 3ª e 4ª, que eu agradeço...
Céu limpo... claro...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mai 2009 às 17:22)

Máxima 27.6ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 17:41)

Aqui a máxima até ao momento foi de 27,6ºC...agora vou com 27,0ºC e 21%HR o vento continua moderado... rajada máxima de 42,1km/h Este


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

Por aqui segundo a estação do fsl a temperatura segue acima dos 28ºC desde as 15:00. A máxima num esforço extra foi mesmo batida há poucos minutos atrás,  29.6°C às 17:34. A humidade segue baixa nos 28% e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mai 2009 às 18:00)

A máxima creio que ficou nos 26.2ºC, estando agora nos 26ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Mai 2009 às 18:01)

Está calor hoje em Oeiras estão 28.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2009 às 18:19)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui segundo a estação do fsl a temperatura segue acima dos 28ºC desde as 15:00. A máxima num esforço extra foi mesmo batida há poucos minutos atrás,  29.6°C às 17:34. A humidade segue baixa nos 28% e vento fraco de ENE.



Fui até à praia de Carcavelos, e estava realmente muito calor.
As praias da linha estavam preenchidas.

O problema desta vez era mesmo o mar. Além de fria, a água estava revolta, cheia de ondas e a puxar bastante. Bandeira vermelha, e com os nadadores-salvadores sempre em cima daqueles que se tentavam aventurar.

--------------------

Por Odivelas estou agora com a máxima do dia: 25,8ºC.
O vento mantém-se fraco a moderado de NE/ENE.
Humidade relativa nos 26%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mai 2009 às 18:51)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento ainda estão 28.3ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está limpo.

Extremos De Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.3ºC
T.Minima: 10.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 18:58)

Valor máximo de apenas *27,1 ºC*.

O vento de Leste, trazendo a brisa do rio, não permitiu um aquecimento razoável.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2009 às 19:31)

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi de *25,6ºC*! O vento soprou fraco a moderado toda a tarde. Muito agradável! 

Neste momento tenho 22,4ºC

Humidade a 29%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 19,1 km/h de NNE (22º)


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 19:46)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*10,7ºC*
Máxima:*27,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *42,1km/h E*

Agora:
*26,2ºC
23%HR
1019hpa
26,8km/h NNE
Ponto de orvalho:3,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 20:01)

A noite promete ser quentinha! inicio da noite com 25,8ºC e apenas 23%HR...amanha se o vento ajudar vou aos 30ºC  numero facilmente batido várias vezes durante a semana que vem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 20:01)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

Temperatura de *24,0 ºC* e *30 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Mai 2009 às 20:54)

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e 20,0ºC. Vento fraco.
Mínima de 13,4ºC e Máxima de 24,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2009 às 22:31)

A temperatura começou há pouco a subir. Depois de uma descida aos 18,8ºC, eis que tenho 19,4ºC actualmente.

Humidade nos 35%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 22:32)

Ainda com quase *22 ºC* a esta hora.

Bela noite, óptima para um passeio.


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 22:57)

Aqui vou a esta hora com 20,6ºC, 34%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco!!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mai 2009 às 23:19)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu, em geral limpo, tendo sido possível visualizar alguns Cirrus ao Pôr-do-Sol._

---

Neste momento encontro-me com 20,1ºC, estagnados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 23:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *14,5 ºC*
Tx: *27,1 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2009 às 23:35)

Já deixei de estar tropical  vou com 19,6ºC e 37%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mai 2009 às 23:44)

miguel disse:


> Já deixei de estar tropical  vou com 19,6ºC e 37%HR



Aqui a noite parece querer permanecer tropical durante bastante mais tempo.

Ainda com *21,2 ºC* e *36 %* de humidade relativa, com vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2009 às 23:55)

Às 21h estava com 20,0ºC.
3h depois estou com 20,1ºC. Estagnados.


Hoje os extremos foram:
Tmin: 14,4ºC
Tmáx: 25,8ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 00:11)

Vai descendo aos poucos e já vou com 18,6ºC e 43%HR o vento já está nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 00:23)

Completamente estável, nos 19,6ºC, bem como a humidade, que se encontra nos 34%.

Vento fraco de NE (45º), nos 14,0 km/h actualmente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2009 às 01:13)

Inicia-se uma inversão térmica por cá.

Enquanto quase todas as estações registam uma subida actual da temperatura, por aqui tem vindo a descer por efeito de inversão térmica, como na Moita.

Moscavide (30 m)*: *19,8 ºC*
Portela (60 m)*: *20,7 ºC*


*Altitude referente ao nível da rua e não à altitude das estações.


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2009 às 01:14)

Aqui a temperatura também está a subir 
Na estação do fsl desde a meia noite a mínima foi de 20.3°C às 0:05 e agora está nos  21.2°C


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2009 às 01:22)

Extremos do dia:

13ºC
26.2ºC

De momento: 18.8ºC, céu limpo...
Até amanhã!


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 01:24)

E Odivelas não foge à regra. Às 0h estava com 20,1ºC. Agora estou com 20,8ºC.
Vento fraco de NE, e humidade nos 33%.


EMAs e RUEMAs do IM às 0h.






Estações do wunderground às 1h18


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2009 às 01:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Inicia-se uma inversão térmica por cá.
> 
> Moscavide (30 m)*: *19,8 ºC*
> Portela (60 m)*: *20,7 ºC*



Uma inversão térmica brutal que me fez descer mais *1,4 ºC* em apenas 20 minutos.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 01:45)

Por aqui, após cerca de 1h30 com a temperatura estagnada nos 19,6ºC, eis que... Sobe! 

Neste momento encontro-me no limite da tropicalidade! *20,0ºC*!

A humidade encontra-se nos 34%, estagnada desde as 22:53!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2009 às 03:02)

Temperatura estagnada nos *17,9 ºC* e *53 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 03:19)

Despeço-me com 18,6ºC, após uma descida brusca aos *18,1ºC*, que é a temperatura mínima do dia, até ao momento!

Humidade nos 36%, após uma _ida_ aos 42%!


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Mai 2009 às 08:29)

Bom dia a todos os dorminhocos :

_Temp. actual: *17 ºC*
_Temp. mín: *15,2 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *48 %*
_Vento: *NE a 9 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
______________________

Manhã de céu pouco nublado composto essencialmente por nuvens altas.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia!
Temperatura já nos 20ºC, após uma mínima de 15.4ºC.
Céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco a moderado, com tendência para aumentar de intensidade, o que pode vir a ser o maior obstáculo a uma grande subida de temperatura...
De qualquer forma, creio que hoje a máxima do ano poderá ser batida...


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mai 2009 às 10:53)

Mínima 9.2 ºC (06:04)

Pois..aqui as inversões não perdoam e tive uma mínima bem mais baixa.

*Temp. Mínima*
Moita 9,2
Moscavide 15,9
Portela 15,9
Oeiras 16,9

Mas nestes dias de inversões, não é só nas mínimas que existem grandes diferenças

*HR Máxima*
Moita 82%
Moscavide 62%
Portela 56%
Oeiras 53%

São diferenças muito grandes para uma distância tão curta. Relembro que em 2008 só tive uma mínima tropical.

Agora sigo com 24,3ºC e 36% HR, vento moderado de NE. Neste momento +1,5ºC que ontem à mesma hora e a máxima vai ficar certamente na casa dos 30ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 11:23)

Boas

Por Setúbal tive de Mínima 14,5ºC hoje que a humidade máxima foi de 55%HR já me pude regular pelo terraço  Relembro que quando a humidade sobe acima dos 65/70% a temperatura dispara  

Agora sigo com 23,4ºC, 30%HR, 1022hpa e vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 11:27)

Bom Dia!

Noite quente, a de hoje, com temperatura mínima de *16,6ºC* pelas 5:16. Neste momento levo 21,9ºC, sendo que já estive nos 22,3ºC. O céu apresenta alguns Cirrus.

Humidade nos 33%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 24,8 km/h de E (90º), com um valor máximo de 32,4 km/h, de ENE (68º), até ao momento.
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,4ºC/h


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 11:35)

O vento hoje parece não estar tão forte como estava ontem!! ainda assim já registei uma rajada de  33,0km/h ENE...a temperatura vai nos 24,4ºC...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Mai 2009 às 11:38)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 10.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 26.9ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de E e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2009 às 11:50)

acabei dechegar da lagoa de sto andre onde ontem cheguei aos 28.1Cº de max e 15.8Cº de min com vento moderado de leste.
agora sigo, na encarnação , com 22.1Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2009 às 12:01)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *15,9 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## DRC (3 Mai 2009 às 12:02)




----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2009 às 12:12)

22.7Cº.
quando sai da lagoa, ás 9.35 estavam já 22.2Cº e o vento continuava imponente de E/NE "destruindo"qualquer indicio de nortada


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 12:13)

Sigo com *23,2ºC* actualmente!

O vento sopra a 27,0 km/h de E (90º)


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mai 2009 às 12:29)

*27.1 ºC*

Vento de Leste a 18,5 km/h com rajada máxima de 33,8 km/h


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2009 às 12:30)

e lá vai ela! agora 23.3Cº


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 12:32)

Actualmente está assim:
*25,8ºC
28%HR
1020hpa
26,8km/h NE
Ponto de orvalho:5,9ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mai 2009 às 12:38)

Boas tardes
A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 12.2ºC.
Agora sigo com 27.1ºC, Hr 31%, Pa1020.2hPa e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2009 às 13:05)

O vento de Leste continua a trazer a brisa do rio até aqui, o que impede o normal aquecimento do dia.

Temperatura, relativamente fresca, de *25,4 ºC* e *29 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2009 às 13:20)

Em Oeiras céu limpo e *27.5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 13:24)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o vento de leste trás tanto algodão que parece neve.
25,1ºC e 26% de humidade relativa.

A mínima aqui foi de 15,8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2009 às 13:29)

Por aqui vai aquecendo bem, seguindo já com 26ºC.
Vento moderado, que impedirá voos muito mais altos do termómetro...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 14:47)

Belo dia! Neste momento estão 26,0ºC, sendo que a temperatura máxima foi de *26,3ºC* até agora!

Humidade a 23%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 31,5 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mai 2009 às 14:58)

A já cheguei aos *30,4ºC* mas ainda pode subir 

Nota para a humidade que já desceu aos *16%*, igualou o valor mínimo do ano passado.


----------



## Lightning (3 Mai 2009 às 15:03)

Dados actuais:

28,3º
19% HR
1017 mb
25,9 km/h

Céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mai 2009 às 15:23)

Vento agora moderado, mais forte que ontem.

Rajada máxima de *46,7 km/h*

Mesmo assim a temperatura não desce e sigo com *30,8ºC* máxima do dia/mês/ano


----------



## João Soares (3 Mai 2009 às 15:48)

Pelo Montijo, o nosso amigo _Daniel Vilão_ reporta *29,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 15:49)

Por aqui vento moderado com algumas rajadas...temperatura actual de 28,4ºC com a máxima até ao momento de 29,1ºC...Destaque para a humidade de apenas 19%...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 16:06)

Estou a registar temperaturas máximas consecutivemente!! Neste momento encontro-me com *27,6ºC*! É, para já, a temperatura máxima do ano!

Humidade a 21%


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 16:32)

O vento não perdoa e continua moderado...a máxima até ao momento foi de 29,5ºC e agora registo 29,0ºC...


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2009 às 16:54)

Já está mais que batida a máxima do dia/mês/ano...
Tive até agora 29.4ºC de máxima, sendo que sigo agora com 29.1ºC, vento fraco a moderado, e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 17:07)

Temperaturas na grande Lisboa às 16h.
EMAs e RUEMAs do IM







Estações do wunderground às 16h30






Por aqui sigo com 28,0ºC.
22% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 17:26)

O vento está a abrandar e a temperatura a subir graças a isso!! vou com a máxima de 30,0ºC...rajada máxima de 43,0km/h NE e humidade mínima de 18%HR


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 17:51)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*14,5ºC*
Máxima:*30,0ºC*

Hum. Mín.:*18%HR*
Hum. Máx.:*55%HR*

Rajada máxima:*43,0km/h NE*

Agora:
*29,1ºC
19%HR
1017hpa
19,4km/h NE
Ponto de orvalho:3,2ºC*


----------



## Henrique (3 Mai 2009 às 18:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. máx: 31,4ºC
Temp. min:  16,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 18:39)

Impressionante! A esta hora ainda tenho 28,1ºC! Dias como o de hoje são raros! Nem no Verão!

A temperatura máxima ficou nos 28,5ºC

Humidade a 21%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,7ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 19:07)

Sigo ainda com 28,5ºC e apenas 19%HR...o vento a ficar cada vez mais fraco! mas dias melhores ainda viram para a semana principalmente terça a quinta com vento fraco de tarde e temperaturas mais altas


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 19:16)

E eis que, de um momento para o outro, se dá uma queda repentina na temperatura. *-3,6ºC/h* é o _rate_ actual!

O vento rodou para norte, e sopra a 24,8 km/h actualmente!

Tenho 24,5ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Mai 2009 às 19:23)

Olá

Pela Aroeira sigo ainda com 25.5ºC

Ontem à meia-noite estavam 19ºC


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mai 2009 às 19:31)

Máxima de 31.0ºC.
Agora sigo com 27.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2009 às 19:33)

Confirma-se a máxima de 29.4ºC, sendo que de momento sigo com 27.9ºC...
O vento parece ter esmorecido...


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 19:38)

Ainda 27,9ºC e 20%HR...o vento sopra fraco agora para uma noite muito boa para uns passeios ou seja o que for


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mai 2009 às 19:58)

Máxima de apenas *28,9 ºC*.

O vento de Leste não permitiu grandes aquecimentos, pois traz até aqui a brisa do rio.

---

Pelas 17:50h, medi *32,5 ºC* na recta do Poceirão e, 5 minutos depois, *33,0 ºC* em Rio Frio.
Pouco depois, no Montijo, estavam apenas *26,5 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2009 às 20:11)

Por ter abrandado o vento, a temperatura voltou a subir, dos 27.8ºC aos 29ºC, às 20h!


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 20:21)

Actualmente:
26,6ºC
21%HR
1017hpa
4,9km/h N


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2009 às 20:48)

Finalmente em queda acelerada, sigo com a temperatura nos 24.8ºC.


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2009 às 20:53)

almocei na louriceira onde a maxima foi de 25.5Cº e o vento foi moderado de leste, sai de lá com 21.9Cº ás 7.55.
em sines a maxima  foi de 27.8Cº o que significa que na lagoa deve ter rondado os 28-29Cº.
a maxima aqui na encarnação tambem foi de 27.8Cº e agora tenho 23.8Cº.
boas


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mai 2009 às 21:10)

Bem por aqui ou com 23.6ºC e 31% de HR.
Impressionate não é a temperatura...
Impressionante é o vento estar de N e a temperatura estar tão alta


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 21:13)

Aqui impressionante é a humidade a esta hora apenas 21%  a temperatura é de 25,0ºC e o vento fraco de N/NE...


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mai 2009 às 22:02)

Extremos do dia:
15.4ºC
29.4ºC

De momento:23.4ºC


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2009 às 22:07)

sigo com 22.8Cº a descer lentamente


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2009 às 23:03)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus. Nova temperatura máxima do ano._

---

Neste momento ainda me encontro tropical, com 20,2ºC!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.9ºC ( Máxima do Ano)
T.Minima: 10.9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mai 2009 às 23:30)

*Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Máx: 27,0ºC / Mín: 16,7ºC*

Ainda estou tropical, neste momento tenho 20,0ºC, vento fraco e céu nublado por Cirrus/Cirroestratus.

Dia de céu nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus com vento moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2009 às 00:00)

Ainda com *22,7 ºC* e *32 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2009 às 00:03)

Ainda 21,8ºC!! +1ºC que ontem a esta hora.
Humidade nos 31%.

----------------

*Extremos do dia 3 de Maio:*

Tmin: 15,8ºC
Tmáx: 28,2ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Mai 2009 às 02:19)

Boas a Imenso tempo que nao postava uns extremos ... mas ca estou novamente.

Temp min 16.1ºC
Temp max 27.8 ºC
Humidade minima 17 % 
Humidade maxima 47 %
Pressao atmosferica 1027.2 hPa

Actualmente 18.9 ºC
Vento 0 km\h


Boas noites meteoloucos xD


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2009 às 06:57)

Bom dia!

Pelas 00:00, a temperatura ainda se encontrava muito próxima dos 20ºC. No entanto, podemos dizer que... Desceu, e bem!!

A temperatura mínima foi de *13,8ºC*, pelas 5:26! Nesse momento, o aparecer de vento moderado de S (180º), fez disparar a temperatura para os 19,6ºC, em cerca de 1h!!

Neste momento já desce de novo, encontrando-se nos 16,1ºC

Humidade a 50%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Mai 2009 às 06:58)

Bom dia a todos 

_Temp. actual: *16 ºC*
_Temp. mín: *14,6 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *68 %*
_Vento: *E/NE a 7 km/h*
_Pressão: *1017.9 mb*
______________________

Início de manhã com céu limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Mai 2009 às 08:04)

Bom dia
A temperatura desceu aos 11.4ºC apesar de às 0h estarem cerca de 21ºC.
Agora estão 15.9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *15,7 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mai 2009 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje foi de 10.8ºC
Neste momento estão 20.4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Lousano (4 Mai 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 12,1º e neste momento 17,6º


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mai 2009 às 09:41)

Extremos de ontem:

*Max. 31.0 (16:26)*
*Min. 9.2 (06:04)*

Hoje:

*Min 9.2 (06:00)*

Agora sigo com 19.2ºC e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2009 às 09:59)

ás 8.05 17.2Cº


----------



## vitamos (4 Mai 2009 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo. A manhã está agradável sendo que, aliado ao sol intenso, vai soprando uma brisa constante.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mai 2009 às 11:42)

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2009 às 11:53)

Extremos dos últimos 2 dias.

Dia 2 - Mínima de 14.5ºC e máxima de 25.1ºC
Dia 3 - Mínima de 16.0ºC e máxima de 27.7ºC

De destacar uma quase ausência de nortada por aqui  algo que já não acontecia há muito muito tempo.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mai 2009 às 12:44)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui vai estando um céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco a moderado.
Mínma de 16.5ºC, sendo que a temperatura segue agora nos 24ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2009 às 13:59)

Tarde agradável e solarenga.

Temperatura de *26,9 ºC* e *31 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mai 2009 às 14:19)

Olá

Hoje já na Reboleira, registei uma mínima de 16.4ºC

Por agora sigo com 25.3ºC e céu com uns vestígios de nuvens altas.
A pressão está nos 1020.2 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mai 2009 às 14:30)

Que brasa que está hoje, estão neste momento 34.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2009 às 14:57)

Aqui hoje a mínima foi mais fresca que a de ontem.

Hoje: 14,5ºC
Ontem: 15,8ºC.


Quanto a temperatura actual está agora nos 27,1ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 30%.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Mai 2009 às 15:00)

Bem isto hoje está-lhe a dar
31.3ºC
Hr 27%
Pequenos cumulos no céu.


----------



## vitamos (4 Mai 2009 às 15:00)

Boa tarde!

um autêntico forno por aqui, a brisa da manhã tornou-se uma aragem muito ligeira e quente. Alguns cumulus de pequenas dimensões num céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## meteo (4 Mai 2009 às 16:07)

vitamos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> um autêntico forno por aqui, a brisa da manhã tornou-se uma aragem muito ligeira e quente. Alguns cumulus de pequenas dimensões num céu praticamente limpo.



Já ontem em Coimbra estava calor..Até á sombra estava muito quente..

Hoje em Oeiras dia muito mais fresco que ontem..Pelo *MeteoOeiras*:
Ontem maxima de 32 graus.. Hoje-24 
A diferença de temperaturas em Oeiras de ventos provenientes do quadrante Leste é incrivelmente alta comparativamente com vinda de outros quadrantes..por vezes com leste,a temperatura é mais elevada comparando com Lisboa..


----------



## vitamos (4 Mai 2009 às 16:26)

meteo disse:


> Já ontem em Coimbra estava calor..Até á sombra estava muito quente..



Sim bastante calor! O que não impediu uma grande enchente (bem regada) pelas ruas! 

Mas fazendo um comparativo parece-me que hoje estará um bocadinho mais de calor...


----------



## rozzo (4 Mai 2009 às 16:27)

meteo disse:


> Já ontem em Coimbra estava calor..Até á sombra estava muito quente..
> 
> Hoje em Oeiras dia muito mais fresco que ontem..Pelo *MeteoOeiras*:
> Ontem maxima de 32 graus.. Hoje-24
> A diferença de temperaturas em Oeiras de ventos provenientes do quadrante Leste é incrivelmente alta comparativamente com vinda de outros quadrantes..por vezes com leste,a temperatura é mais elevada comparando com Lisboa..



Pois é vizinho, hoje entrou mais brisa de SW por isso bem mais fresco.
Mas se se levantar a normal Nortada nas próximas horas, certamente vai ter um pico de subida repentino a temperatura nessa altura, antes de começar a cair para a noite..


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2009 às 16:51)

rozzo disse:


> Pois é vizinho, hoje entrou mais brisa de SW por isso bem mais fresco.
> Mas se se levantar a normal Nortada nas próximas horas, certamente vai ter um pico de subida repentino a temperatura nessa altura, antes de começar a cair para a noite..



Já a zona Oriental de Lisboa sai favorecida com este vento.
O Daniel Vilão em Moscavide ultrapassou já a barreira dos 30ºC. Algo que ainda não tinha acontecido este ano por lá. 

Aqui em Odivelas está ligeiramente mais fresco.
Máxima de 27,8ºC contra os 28,2ºC de ontem.

Por agora 26,7ºC com vento a soprar fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## thunderboy (4 Mai 2009 às 16:52)

Máxima de 32.3ºC
Agora 29.6ºC.
Não me admiraria se se atingisse a máxima outra vez.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2009 às 17:07)

Boas
Tive de mínima 13,6ºC...

A máxima de hoje foi bem menos que ontem ainda só tive 27,7ºC e agora registo 26,5ºC...a humidade é de 30% e ontem a esta hora era de 19%! um pouco menos vento que ontem ainda assim a rajada máxima até agora foi de  35,5km/h NW...Amanha será mais quente pelo menos aqui!


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2009 às 17:28)

sigo com 27.1Cºapós a maxima do ano de 27.8Cº


----------



## rozzo (4 Mai 2009 às 17:35)

rozzo disse:


> Pois é vizinho, hoje entrou mais brisa de SW por isso bem mais fresco.
> Mas se se levantar a normal Nortada nas próximas horas, certamente vai ter um pico de subida repentino a temperatura nessa altura, antes de começar a cair para a noite..




E aí está o "clássico" de fim de tarde por Oeiras, o vento rodou para NW e em 30min a temperatura sobe dos 24 para os 27! 
Isto costuma-se notar bem é na praia


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mai 2009 às 17:41)

Bem mais fresco hoje do que ontem, por estas bandas...
Ainda assim esteve uma fantástica tarde de praia...
Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado, e temperatura nos 23.7ºC, após uma máxima de apenas 24.3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mai 2009 às 17:50)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 32.8ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.2ºC( Máxima do Ano)
T.Minima: 10.8ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2009 às 17:55)

Extremos hoje.

Mínima:*13,6ºC*
Máxima:*27,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *35,5km/h NW*

Actual:
25,7ºC
32%HR
1018hpa
15,3km/h W


----------



## fsl (4 Mai 2009 às 18:48)

meteo disse:


> Já ontem em Coimbra estava calor..Até á sombra estava muito quente..
> 
> Hoje em Oeiras dia muito mais fresco que ontem..Pelo *MeteoOeiras*:
> Ontem maxima de 32 graus.. Hoje-24
> A diferença de temperaturas em Oeiras de ventos provenientes do quadrante Leste é incrivelmente alta comparativamente com vinda de outros quadrantes..por vezes com leste,a temperatura é mais elevada comparando com Lisboa..



*Boa tade

Efectivamente os valores apresentados pela minha Estação, quando o vento é fraco e de NE / E , têm um erro de +1 ou 2ºs. , devido à localização .
A ventilação forçada da FAN, torna-se insuficiente. Felizmente a situação só ocorre com vento relativamente fraco, e daqueles quadrantes.  *


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mai 2009 às 18:53)

Extremos de hoje:

*28.9 ºC (15:01)*
*9.2 ºC (06:00) *

Aqui o vento também não foi favorável às máximas. Vento de quadrante diferente e os papeis das máximas inverteram-se de ontem para hoje, nas diferentes estações de Lisboa.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mai 2009 às 19:32)

Tal como ontem, a temperatura leva uma subida ao final da tarde...
A máxima de 25.9ºC foi obtida há pouco.
De momento, 25.7ºC


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2009 às 19:37)

agora 24.7Cº


----------



## meteo (4 Mai 2009 às 19:46)

rozzo disse:


> E aí está o "clássico" de fim de tarde por Oeiras, o vento rodou para NW e em 30min a temperatura sobe dos 24 para os 27!
> Isto costuma-se notar bem é na praia



E não é que notei mesmo 
Chegado á praia as 5 estava menos quente que ao sair da praia,por volta das 7


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2009 às 19:46)

Tarde agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.

Valor máximo de *30,5 ºC*.


----------



## meteo (4 Mai 2009 às 19:52)

fsl disse:


> *Boa tade
> 
> Efectivamente os valores apresentados pela minha Estação, quando o vento é fraco e de NE / E , têm um erro de +1 ou 2ºs. , devido à localização .
> A ventilação forçada da FAN, torna-se insuficiente. Felizmente a situação só ocorre com vento relativamente fraco, e daqueles quadrantes.  *



Ainda assim,retirando 2 graus,dá 30 graus..bem quente aqui para a nossa zona.. 
Obrigado pela indicação


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2009 às 20:01)

Aqui vou agora com 25,0ºC, 34%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2009 às 20:05)

Boa tarde!

Dia de céu, alternando entre o limpo e o pouco nublado por Cirroestratus. Também foi possível detectar alguma poeira, no ar. Apesar de o vento ter soprado mais forte, e do quadrante N, a temperatura máxima foi de *28,2ºC*, pelas 13:29. Depois de registado esse valor, a temperatura desceu abruptamente para os 24,7ºC, sendo que não voltou a subir o suficiente. Durante o resto da tarde manteve-se entre os 23ºC e os 26ºC. Neste momento encontro-me com 21,8ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -1,5ºC/h.

A humidade, apesar de continuar baixa, foi mais elevada do que a registada ontem, tendo o seu valor mínimo sido de *26%*. Actualmente encontra-se nos 38%, a subir ao ritmo de +3,0%/h.

Pressão a 1019 hPa, estável.

Vento nos 6,5 km/h, a soprar de NNO (338º) actualmente. Soprou moderado e constante durante toda a tarde, tendo o seu valor sido de *30,2 km/h* de NNO (338º), há pouco.

Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,0ºC


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2009 às 20:54)

Boa noite, máxima de 27ºC em Oeiras na estação do fsl, menos 4,5ºC que ontem. Neste momento 23ºC.


Assim estava a Ibéria hoje ao meio dia


----------



## thunderboy (4 Mai 2009 às 21:11)

Extremos de hoje:

11.4ºC
32.3ºC

Actualmente 23.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2009 às 21:21)

Pela _terra quente_, ainda *23,4 ºC* e *35 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mai 2009 às 21:38)

Por aquí sigo com 21.0ºC após uma máxima a rondar os 29ºC

A pressão é de 1019.7 hPa.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2009 às 21:56)

uns agradaveis 22.4Cº


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2009 às 22:10)

Desce lentamente.....22.3Cº


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2009 às 22:10)

Após uma descida considerável de temperatura, eis que estabilizou nos 18,8ºC!

Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mai 2009 às 22:25)

Extremos do dia:

16.5ºC
26.3ºC

Sigo ainda com uns "tropicais" 22.7ºC...


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2009 às 22:26)

despeço-me com 22.2Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2009 às 22:38)

Vim agora da rua, onde vi um Citroen C3 a marcar 24 ºC e um Opel Astra a marcar 23,5 ºC.

Na estação, tenho *22,6 ºC* e está mesmo calor na rua, ainda a esta hora.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2009 às 22:47)

Por cá dia marcado por céu limpo e o aparecimento da nortada, teve pouco tempo calada 

Mínima de 15.8ºC e máxima de 25.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mai 2009 às 23:26)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu, alternando entre limpo e pouco nublado por Cirroestratus. Alguma poeira no ar._

---

Neste momento tenho 18,1ºC, e humidade nos 47%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mai 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *15,7 ºC*
Tx: *30,5 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2009 às 00:15)

Boa noite!

Por aqui sigo com 22,6ºC com tendência para subir.
Humidade nos 33%.

Os extremos de ontem foram os seguintes:
Tmin: 14,5ºC
Tmáx: 27,8ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Mai 2009 às 00:50)

boas venho aqui dizer que neste momento tenho 22.8 graus. Está uma autentica noite de verao. Tenho aqui o quarto com a janela aberta e mesmo assim não há qualquer tipo de circulacao de ar. Pressao 1019.2 hpa. Ate breve!


----------



## thunderboy (5 Mai 2009 às 01:33)

Bem que noite tropical.
22.4ºC, 41% Hr, vento fraco de N/NE e Pa 1019.7hPa

Ai se o vento rodasse para E/SE


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2009 às 02:33)

thunderboy disse:


> Bem que noite tropical.
> 22.4ºC, 41% Hr, vento fraco de N/NE e Pa 1019.7hPa
> 
> Ai se o vento rodasse para E/SE




Aqui a temperatura mantém a tendência de subida.
Estou com *22,7ºC*
Humidade a 33%
Com vento fraco a moderado de NE.

Por curiosidade, a Praia da Rainha à 1h00 estava com 11,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2009 às 07:29)

Bom dia!

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *15,9ºC*! Neste momento sigo com 17ºC, e o céu apresenta-se limpo!

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h


----------



## Teles (5 Mai 2009 às 07:43)

Bom dia , céu limpo e uma temperatura de 20.1 a esta hora


----------



## thunderboy (5 Mai 2009 às 08:10)

teles disse:


> Bom dia , céu limpo e uma temperatura de 20.1 a esta hora



Bom dia
Gostaria de dizer isso mas aqui as inversões não perdoam. E, por isso, apesar de estarem 22ºC às 2h a mínima foi de 12.8ºC.

Agora encontra-se na casa dos 17ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2009 às 08:15)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *17,9 ºC*.

Agora estão *18,9 ºC* e o vento sopra fraco de NE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mai 2009 às 09:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.4ºC.
Por agora estão 22.6ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mai 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Após uma noite com uma mínima "sub-tropical" de 18.7ºC, eis que vai começando o dia com a temperatura nos 20.5ºC. 
Céu limpo, vento fraco (para já)...


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo, com o sol por esta hora a aquecer já bem


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2009 às 10:09)

18.1Cº ás 7.52


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mai 2009 às 11:41)

Por aqui neste momento estão já 29.3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mai 2009 às 11:53)

23.8ºC e a subir... adivinha-se uma excelente tarde de praia...


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2009 às 12:47)

Segundo o GFS hoje iria acima dos 30ºC aqui mas o modelo está a esquecer a humidade que tal como ontem continua elevada...dai a temperatura a esta hora ser de apenas 21,2ºC  o vento está moderado! a humidade em 50%...


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mai 2009 às 12:52)

Por aqui, já sigo com 25.1ºC, bem mais quente que ontem, mais na linha de domingo...


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2009 às 12:57)

Devo ter o pior tempo neste momento no pais  

21,0ºC 
52%HR 
23,6km/h SW

O verão aqui é muito isto! um dia muito quente seguido de 2 ou 3 frios e húmidos


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2009 às 13:18)

Pois Miguel...aqui tão perto já chegou aos 29,6ºC e continua na casa dos 29ºC.

34% HR e o vento sopra fraco ora de Oeste, Norte ou Leste


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2009 às 13:36)

Boas tardes!

Mais um dia de calor! Neste momento encontro-me com 27,4ºC, e humidade nos 24%! Não há uma única núvem no céu!

Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,0ºC


----------



## rbsmr (5 Mai 2009 às 13:51)

miguel disse:


> Segundo o GFS hoje iria acima dos 30ºC aqui mas o modelo está a esquecer a humidade que tal como ontem continua elevada...dai a temperatura a esta hora ser de apenas 21,2ºC  o vento está moderado! a humidade em 50%...



Um comentário off topic: aqui em Lisboa (Telheiras) está bem pior o calor que ontem!!


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2009 às 13:58)

Continua um tempo de trampa!!
21,9ºC
46%HR
1022hpa
12,3km/h SW


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2009 às 14:01)

rbsmr disse:


> Um comentário off topic: aqui em Lisboa (Telheiras) está bem pior o calor que ontem!!



Sim é o normal para o dia de hoje! estava prevista essa subida de temperatura...mas aqui não se nota nada devido há humidade e vento que sopra de S/SW moderado...

21,8ºC quase menos 10ºC que a Moita que fica a poucos quilómetros


----------



## Lousano (5 Mai 2009 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.

A mínima por aqui foi de 12,6º.

Neste momento vento fraco/moderado de NW e 24,9º


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2009 às 14:10)

Bem e a humidade sobe de novo agora 59%HR e apenas 21,5ºC...pelo menos o bonequinho da estação está assim


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2009 às 14:33)

Tarde agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste.

Valor actual de *28,8 ºC* e *25 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2009 às 14:53)

E por aqui sigo com *31,8ºC* que é máxima do ano


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2009 às 15:32)

*32,4ºC* está a aquecer bem...


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2009 às 15:39)

Não fosse o vento começar a soprar mais forte, depois de rodar para NO, a partir das 13:20, sensivelmente, e chegaria muito próximo dos 30ºC! A temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos *28,7ºC*. Ainda assim, é a temperatura máxima do ano!

Neste momento encontro-me com 25,5ºC, e o vento sopra a 10,8 km/h de NO (338º), com um valor máximo de *41,3 km/h* até ao momento!

Humidade a 36%
Pressão a 1021 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mai 2009 às 15:50)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2009 às 15:52)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por aqui neste momento estão 35.8ºC



Tens que ver esse RS. É normal teres temperaturas altas mas isso já é muita fruta


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mai 2009 às 16:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Tens que ver esse RS. É normal teres temperaturas altas mas isso já é muita fruta



Pois anda tu não viste nada a máxima que marcou hoje foi de 36.4ºC, O QUE É IMPOSSIVEL O QUE É QUE EU FAÇO


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2009 às 16:09)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pois anda tu não viste nada a máxima que marcou hoje foi de 36.4ºC, O QUE É IMPOSSIVEL O QUE É QUE EU FAÇO



Se ainda não tens, mete no forum uns fotos da tua instalação que o pessoal dá as dicas 

Entretanto o vento começou a soprar moderado de Oeste e a máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *32,4ºC*. Meia-hora depois já vai em 29,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2009 às 16:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pois anda tu não viste nada a máxima que marcou hoje foi de 36.4ºC, O QUE É IMPOSSIVEL O QUE É QUE EU FAÇO



Faz algum tempo que também ando de olho nesses valores.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 16:25)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pois anda tu não viste nada a máxima que marcou hoje foi de 36.4ºC, O QUE É IMPOSSIVEL O QUE É QUE EU FAÇO



Compra pratos Domplex nos supermercrados Modelo.

Foi o que eu fiz,são brancos e com maior espessura.

Tenho um em teste há 3 meses e está entrar no tempo critico e até agora Bom.

Os pratos das lojas dos chineses são mais fracos.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Mai 2009 às 16:35)

Feitas as contas a máxima foi de 33.0ºC.
Agora estão 31.0ºC e Hr nos 29%.
O vento é fraco de NO.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mai 2009 às 16:39)

Neste momento 29,7º.

Hoje deverá chegar perto dos 31º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mai 2009 às 16:40)

HotSpot disse:


> Se ainda não tens, mete no forum uns fotos da tua instalação que o pessoal dá as dicas
> 
> Entretanto o vento começou a soprar moderado de Oeste e a máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *32,4ºC*. Meia-hora depois já vai em 29,7ºC.





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Faz algum tempo que também ando de olho nesses valores.





ALBIMETEO disse:


> Compra pratos Domplex nos supermercrados Modelo.
> 
> Foi o que eu fiz,são brancos e com maior espessura.
> 
> ...



Pessoal já descobri qual era o problema, é que eu tinha o aparelho debaixo das telhas da casa, mas como antes das telhas está um bocado de parede, pensei que não prejudica-se mas afinal estava errado, agora o que eu fiz foi pus o aparelho no parapeito da janela e a temperatura que marca é de 32.1ºC, penso que agora esteja bem

PS: Não tenho estação, mas sim um termometro digital da Oregon


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

Agora que o pessoal esta a ver a temperatura começar a descer eu é ao contrario  andei todo o dia nos 21/22ºC e agora com o vento finalmente a ficar nulo a temperatura está numa escalada imparável e já vai nos 28,0ºC e o vento muito fraco finalmente, com a humidade já nos 35%  ai vou eu aos 30ºC ou mais!


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pessoal já descobri qual era o problema, é que eu tinha o aparelho debaixo das telhas da casa, mas como antes das telhas está um bocado de parede, pensei que não prejudica-se mas afinal estava errado, agora o que eu fiz foi pus o aparelho no parapeito da janela e a temperatura que marca é de 32.1ºC, penso que agora esteja bem
> 
> PS: Não tenho estação, mas sim um termometro digital da Oregon



Mas não tens o aparelho dentro de um RS? Podes sempre melhorar a localização, mas o ideal é mesmo estar dentro de um RS ao sol e num local arejado.
A tua estação é a que tem valores mais próximos da minha, embora a muitos km de distância. É um local interessante de seguir mas agora para o verão vais continuar a ter problemas se não meteres o RS.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2009 às 16:56)

miguel disse:


> Agora que o pessoal esta a ver a temperatura começar a descer eu é ao contrario  andei todo o dia nos 21/22ºC e agora com o vento finalmente a ficar nulo a temperatura está numa escalada imparável e já vai nos 28,0ºC e o vento muito fraco finalmente, com a humidade já nos 35%  ai vou eu aos 30ºC ou mais!



Nestas "coisas do meteo" o vento é o rei. Em menos de uma hora "recuperaste" de uma desvantagem que chegou a ser de 11ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mai 2009 às 16:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Mas não tens o aparelho dentro de um RS? Podes sempre melhorar a localização, mas o ideal é mesmo estar dentro de um RS ao sol e num local arejado.
> A tua estação é a que tem valores mais próximos da minha, embora a muitos km de distância. É um local interessante de seguir mas agora para o verão vais continuar a ter problemas se não meteres o RS.



Uma Pergunta, mas um termometro digital também é preciso estar dentro de um RS


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2009 às 17:07)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Uma Pergunta, mas um termometro digital também é preciso estar dentro de um RS



Então a tua estação não têm um sensor há parte?

Para levares para onde quiseres.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mai 2009 às 17:09)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Uma Pergunta, mas um termometro digital também é preciso estar dentro de um RS



Yep, geralmente digitais dentro de RS e de mercúrio dentro de abrigos Stevenson.

Vê este tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/construcao-radiation-shield-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo-729.html


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2009 às 17:14)

HotSpot disse:


> Nestas "coisas do meteo" o vento é o rei. Em menos de uma hora "recuperaste" de uma desvantagem que chegou a ser de 11ºC.



A máxima até agora foi de 28,5ºC...agora tenho 27,1ºC  com pouco vento!


----------



## kikofra (5 Mai 2009 às 17:26)

Maxima de 30,4cº maxima do mês e possivelmente do ano.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mai 2009 às 17:29)

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.7ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mai 2009 às 17:34)

Por aqui vou seguindo com 25.2ºC, após máxima de 26.3ºC.
Vento fraco a moderado, céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mai 2009 às 17:41)

Outra coisa porque é que eu preciso de um RS se onde eu pus o aparelho agora ele não apanha sol, está bem arejado e está sempre á sombra.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Mai 2009 às 18:00)

kikofra disse:


> Maxima de 30,4cº maxima do mês e possivelmente do ano.



Boas tardes, maxima do mês sim mas do ano penso que nao ainda é cedo, entretanto baixou para os 24,8ºc


----------



## kikofra (5 Mai 2009 às 18:03)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Boas tardes, maxima do mês sim mas do ano penso que nao ainda é cedo, entretanto baixou para os 24,8ºc



Do ano até agora.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2009 às 18:40)

A temperatura está estagnada, nos 24,3ºC actualmente, sendo que a humidade se encontra nos 33%. O céu continua limpo e o vento sopra moderado, de ONO (292º), nos 16,2 km/h actualmente.

Pressão a 1021 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 6,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2009 às 19:57)

_Vou descendo_ ao ritmo de -2,0ºC/h, e neste momento sigo com 22,4ºC. A humidade sobe, estando nos 41%

Vento moderado de ONO (292º), nos 14,0 km/h actualmente, e pressão a 1021 hPa

Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,3ºC


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2009 às 19:59)

sigo com 25Cº após a maxima do ano de 28.1Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2009 às 20:38)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Outra coisa porque é que eu preciso de um RS se onde eu pus o aparelho agora ele não apanha sol, está bem arejado e está sempre á sombra.



Mesmo estando à sombra, os sensores sofrem sempre a incidência de radiação difusa, embora, muitas vezes, esta não seja perceptível.
Isso provoca inflações até bem perto dos *3 ºC*, em determinados dias ou alturas do dia, dependendo isso da intensidade solar, resultante do mês em questão, e da quantidade e tipo de nebulosidade no céu.
Quanto maiores forem os níveis de radiação solar UV e maior percentagem de céu estiver coberto de nebulosidade, maiores serão as inflações sofridas.
Deste modo, nenhum sensor escapa à incidência desta radiação, que, em alguns casos, nomeadamente quando os sensores se encontram bem abrigados e arejados e o céu se encontra limpo não se manifesta, ou manifesta-se de forma muito ligeira, em cerca de *0,5 ºC*, e, quando os sensores estão instalados com uma maior exposição à radiação solar, este é o principal problema, essa inflação pode chegar aos *3 ºC* enunciados, principalmente quando o céu está muito nublado, pois as nuvens reflectem quase toda a radiação que nelas incide.
Muitas vezes, grande parte do problema nem está na exposição dos sensores à radiação solar difusa, mas sim nos objectos que o envolvem, como paredes brancas, ou outro tipo de material susceptível a reflectir radiação para a sua envolvência e a provocar um possível aquecimento dessa envolvência e dos objectos que o rodeiam com essa radiação.
Ainda assim, testa esse local onde colocaste hoje o sensor e vai vigiando as leituras que ele te permitir recolher.
Se se justificar, deves mesmo construir ou comprar um radiation shield para acabar com esse problema.


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2009 às 20:44)

23.4Cº agora


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2009 às 20:54)

Valor máximo de *29,7 ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mai 2009 às 20:55)

A máxima por aqui foi de 30,7º

Neste momento 21,4º e a partir de agora até cerca das 23H00 a temperatura irá diminuir lentamente.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2009 às 21:08)

Eis que me encontro com 18,3ºC. A humidade sobe muito rapidamente, ao ritmo de *+21%/h*, e já se encontra nos 65%!

Pressão a 1021 hPa e vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2009 às 21:14)

agora 22.7Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mai 2009 às 21:24)

stormy disse:


> agora 22.7Cº



Com *23,0 ºC*.

Lentamente, deve descer até à casa dos 17 ou 18 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2009 às 21:27)

Por Odivelas, às 3h00 da matina estava com 22,7ºC. Ainda pensei que fosse ter a primeira noite tropical do ano.
Mas entretanto começou a baixar até aos *17,5ºC*, que ainda assim foi a mínima mais alta deste ano.

À tarde a temperatura subiu até aos *28,5ºC*, também a temperatura mais alta do ano até ao momento.


Por agora 21,4ºC com vento fraco de NO.


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Mai 2009 às 22:07)

Olá

Extremos do dia:
Temp máx: 28.3ºC
Temp mín: 17.8ºC

Sigo com 21.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mai 2009 às 22:15)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu limpo, e alguma poeira._

---

Neste momento tenho 18,2ºC, e vento nos 21,2 km/h!


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2009 às 22:16)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:15,5ºC
Máxima:28,5ºC

Rajada máxima: 38,1km/h

Agora vou com 22,1ºC, 38%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mai 2009 às 22:48)

Extremos do dia:
18.7ºC
26.3ºC

De momento, ainda uns tranquilos 21.9ºC...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Mai 2009 às 23:26)

Extremos:

12.8ºC
33.0ºC
Actual 22.6ºC Hr31%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 00:17)

Ainda com *21,5 ºC* e *37 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## squidward (6 Mai 2009 às 01:03)

*extremos de hoje:

31.8ºC
15.1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2009 às 07:11)

Bons Dias!

Temperatura mínima de *15,5ºC*, registada pelas 05:33! Neste momento, alhum nevoeiro na faixa N-NO, e temperatura nos 17ºC

Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de NE (45º)


----------



## kikofra (6 Mai 2009 às 08:19)

Leria as 6h da manha era a cidade mais fria do pais com 9.3 graus... as penhas douradas registavam 15.4


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mai 2009 às 08:53)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 13.0ºC
Neste momento estão 19.8ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *17,8 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 17.9ºC.
Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco e 22.6ºC.
Mais um dia de Verão em perspectiva...


----------



## Lousano (6 Mai 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 9,4º, neste momento 16,4º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 09:49)

Já agora, uma curiosidade relacionada com o vento de Leste.
Enquanto quase todos os locais aquecem bastante com o vento de Leste, aqui por Moscavide, a temperatura apresenta dificuldades em subir, pois o vento de Leste traz até cá a brisa do rio.
Repare-se em algumas comparações.


Ontem, às 12h:

Gago Coutinho: *22,7 ºC*
Geofísico: *23,9 ºC*
---
MOSCAVIDE: *22,4 ºC*


Ontem, às 13h:

Gago Coutinho: *24,9 ºC*
Geofísico: *25,3 ºC*
---
MOSCAVIDE: *24,6 ºC*


Hoje, às 8h:

Gago Coutinho: *21,2 ºC*
Geofísico: *22,1 ºC*
---
MOSCAVIDE: *19,7 ºC*


Embora Moscavide seja, em geral, uma zona indiscutivelmente mais quente do que a do aeroporto, por estar cerca de 80 metros mais baixa em altitude e mais sujeita aos comportamentos térmicos do Vale do Tejo, em situações de vento de Leste, fica impedida de aquecer exageradamente, devido à brisa do rio.


----------



## stormy (6 Mai 2009 às 10:15)

19.9Cº ás 7.55


----------



## vitamos (6 Mai 2009 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã de céu limpo, mas hoje, e ao contrário dos dias anteriores, não se verifica a presença de vento. 
Alguma neblina junto ao rio.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 11:08)

Boas
Tive mínima de 13,5ºC e humidade máxima de 78%HR...

Agora o dia segue húmido com 69%HR e uma temperatura tímida de 22,2ºC...Hoje vou para o Sul para Grândola e espero registar por lá temperaturas mais elevadas que tenho tido por aqui nos últimos dois dias! Apesar de só hoje e amanha se manterem estas temperaturas elevadas na casa dos 30ºC...


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia!

Já em Odivelas o dia começou bastante quente.
Às 10h estavam já 24ºC e a subir bem.
O vento era nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2009 às 11:58)

25.8ºC e apenas uma leve brisa...
Hoje promete ser o dia mais quente do ano, até ao momento... vai depender do vento...


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 12:04)

Mais um dia que prometia mas não vai passar disso por aqui...o vento continua tal como nos últimos dois dias de SW e assim trás ar marítimo e húmido claro... vou com 22,1ºC, 69%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mai 2009 às 12:21)

Neste momento por aqui estão 28.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (6 Mai 2009 às 12:39)

Neste momento 23,6º e vento fraco/nulo.

Existe as condições de se atingir uns 32/34º


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 12:42)

Tenho a esta hora 72%HR com vento entre os 20 e os 30km/h só para terem uma ideia da bodega de tempo que por aqui faz


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mai 2009 às 12:45)

Aqui já está um forno, bem mais quente que nos últimos dias. *30,8ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2009 às 12:57)

A temperatura está preguiçosa em arrancar para voos mais altos, estando estagnada nos 25.9ºC, há já algum tempo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mai 2009 às 12:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui já está um forno, bem mais quente que nos últimos dias. *30,8ºC*



Por aqui só agora é que estão 30.0ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 13:11)

Aqui estou num mundo a parte dos arredores...a estação marca 22,1ºC mas um termómetro e mercúrio que tenho na varanda e está agora a sombra marca apenas 19ºC  68%HR, 1022hpa e vento moderado  de SW


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2009 às 13:13)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui já está um forno, bem mais quente que nos últimos dias. *30,8ºC*



Tal como aqui.
28,1ºC e a 0,4ºC da máxima de ontem que era a máxima do ano.
Humidade nos 27%.
Vento fraco de Sul.

A mínima hoje foi de 16,5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mai 2009 às 13:19)

A Máxima por aqui até agora foi de 30.8ºC, neste momento desceu um pouco ficando agora nos 30.6ºC e o vento sopra fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 13:19)

Está frio para andar de manga curta  daqui a pouco vou para Grândola e segundo as estações do IM de Alcácer e Alvalade a temperatura ao meio dia era de 27ºC por isso já andará a esta hora em Grândola muito perto dos 30ºC vou sentir um belo choque térmico


----------



## PDias (6 Mai 2009 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,

por aqui está um dia quente com 30,8ºC neste momento e uma brisa ligeira agradável. Ontem chegou a atingir os 33ºC, vamos a ver hoje.

Até logo!


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 13:43)

Actualmente:
21,6ºc
60%HR
1022hpa
20,2km/h SW


----------



## kikofra (6 Mai 2009 às 13:53)

Temperatura
25,5 ºC

minina de hoje 9cº


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2009 às 14:05)

Boa tarde!

Ao contrário de alguns membros desta região, nem estou muito quente, comparando com ontem por esta hora. Neste momento tenho "apenas" 26,4ºC, sendo que a temperatura máxima foi de *27,4ºC* até ao momento. A humidade encontra-se nos 27% e o vento sopra fraco a moderado, predominante do quadrante S, estando nos 13,3 km/h, de SSO (202º), actualmente!

Pressão a 1021 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,8ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 14:28)

Mais um dia a caminho dos 30 ºC.

Estou, de momento, com *28,6 ºC* e com *24 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 14:30)

Vou com uns míseros 22,0ºC e 51%HR com um ventinho fraco a moderado...até já do sul


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mai 2009 às 14:33)

Muito boa tarde!

Por aqui: 

_Temp: *29 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *23 %*
_Vento: *W a 19 km/h*
_Pressão: *1021.0 mb*
_____________________
Tarde quente e com céu limpo .


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2009 às 15:07)

A temperatura não quer, de facto, dar o salto... 26.3ºC de momento, sendo que a máxima até agora é de 26.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 15:08)

O termômetro do carro confirma os 22°C da estação.


----------



## Lousano (6 Mai 2009 às 15:19)

Surgiu um vento fresco e moderado de Oeste que está a comprometer a subida da temperatura.

Neste momento 27,6º.

Ainda não vai ser hoje um dia típico de Verão.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2009 às 15:39)

Lousano disse:


> Surgiu um vento fresco e moderado de Oeste que está a comprometer a subida da temperatura.
> 
> Neste momento 27,6º.
> 
> Ainda não vai ser hoje um dia típico de Verão.



Faço minhas as tuas palavras...
Está a entrar um vento de NO que está já a fazer descer a temperatura...
25.6ºC


----------



## stormy (6 Mai 2009 às 16:47)

agora 27.4Cº


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Mai 2009 às 17:35)

Boas

por aqui a máxima chegou aos 27.5ºC (14:43), neste momento sigo com 25.9ºC, 23%Hr, 1016hpa e 12klm/h W


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mai 2009 às 17:45)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.9ºC
T.Minima: 13.0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2009 às 19:06)

23.8ºC, após uma máxima de 26.7ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2009 às 19:39)

Após uma máxima que não excedeu os *27,4ºC* registados pelas 12:08, eis que a temperatura desce a bom ritmo! A -1,0ºC/h, já se encontra nos 19,8ºC!

Humidade nos 56%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 19:42)

Gilmet disse:


> eis que a temperatura desce a bom ritmo! A -1,0ºC/h, *já se encontra nos 19,8ºC!*



Aqui, precisamente à mesma hora, ainda *25,9 ºC* *(+ 6,1 ºC)*. 

Pela _terra quente_, um valor máximo registado de *29,2 ºC*.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Mai 2009 às 20:16)

já ta a aparecer nevoeiro no litoral ou é impressão minha ???

edit : fui ver agora as webcam´s das praias e parece ser nuvens..


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2009 às 20:36)

Neste momento encontro-me com 18,2ºC de temperatura. A humidade encontra-se a subir, estando nos 62% actualmente!

Pressão a 1020 hPa e vento nos 16,2 km/h de N (360º)

O céu encontra-se limpo, mas há alguma neblina!


----------



## Teles (6 Mai 2009 às 21:25)

Boa noite, por aqui o dia foi de muito sol com uma temperatura máxima de 30.6 e uma mínima de 10.4.
Neste momento estão 18.6 e um vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (6 Mai 2009 às 22:08)

agora 20.8Cº


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Mai 2009 às 22:12)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 17.9ºC e uma máxima a rondar os 27ºC.

Sigo com 18.3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mai 2009 às 22:19)

Ainda com 20.3ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Extremos do dia:
17.9ºC
26.7ºC


----------



## HotSpot (6 Mai 2009 às 22:32)

Extremos do hoje:

31.9 ºC (13:39)
11.4 ºC (07:03) 

Máxima mais baixa que ontem, devido ao vento que começou a soprar moderado logo depois de almoço. Mesmo assim dia bem quente.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Mai 2009 às 23:06)

Extremos: 11.7ºC
31.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *17,7 ºC*
Tx: *29,2 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Teles (6 Mai 2009 às 23:27)

A marzia está a aparecer e a temperatura vai começar a descer, neste momento estão 16.4


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2009 às 23:33)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)






_Dia de céu limpo, e vento fraco a moderado. O nevoeiro voltou à serra, agora, à noite. É possível visualizar uma boa camada de Fractus em toda a faixa N-O._

---

Neste momento tenho 14ºC, e humidade nos 80%


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mai 2009 às 23:51)

Boa noite a todos 

_Temp. actual: *19 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *49 %*
_Vento: *NW a 7 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
______________________

Depois de uma tarde de Verão, eis uma noite muito agradável com céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 23:54)

Algumas máximas de hoje.

Lisboa/Gago Coutinho (EMA): *28,9 ºC*
Lisboa/Geofísico: (EMA): *29,3 ºC*
MOSCAVIDE: *29,2 ºC*

---

Acabei de bater a mínima de hoje, o que não esperava que acontecesse.

Agora com *17,7 ºC* e *52 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

Por aqui mais dois dias marcados por alguma nortada mas nada de mais, tem sido cá um tempo  belo calor, tem estado melhor na última semana que os dois Verões dos últimos 2 anos  e céu limpo.

Mínima de 16.5ºC e máxima de 27.0ºC.

Mínima de 13.9ºC e máxima de 26.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2009 às 00:04)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Acabei de bater a mínima de hoje, o que não esperava que acontecesse.




Também acabei por ter a minha mínima no último minuto do dia: 16,2ºC.

O dia começou quente com a temperatura a disparar. Mas por volta da 13h o vento rodou para SO e tornou-se fraco a moderado, não deixando a temperatura subir mais.
Ainda assim a máxima foi de 28,4ºC.

Resumindo, extremos do dia 6 de Maio em Odivelas:
Tmin: 16,2ºC
Tmáx: 28,4ºC


----------



## meteo (7 Mai 2009 às 00:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui mais dois dias marcados por alguma nortada mas nada de mais, tem sido cá um tempo  belo calor, tem estado melhor na última semana que os dois Verões dos últimos 2 anos  e céu limpo.
> 
> Mínima de 16.5ºC e máxima de 27.0ºC.
> 
> Mínima de 13.9ºC e máxima de 26.7ºC.



Este Verão vai ser bem melhor que os 2 últimos Verões 
Nortada,onde tem andado? Não a tenho visto


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2009 às 00:20)

meteo disse:


> Este Verão vai ser bem melhor que os 2 últimos Verões
> Nortada,onde tem andado? Não a tenho visto



Ui, quanto mais calada estiver, mais força terá no Verão  ela não se esquece de aparecer, no hay problema.


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2009 às 02:45)

Boa noite.

Hoje que deu a entender que iria ser um dia muito quente, mas tornou-se no dia mais "fresco" dos últimos dias, com uma máxima de 28,3º.

Neste momento uns estáveis 13,2º (já tendo acusado 12,8º pelas 01H52).


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2009 às 07:06)

Bom Dia!

Noite húmida e fresca, com temperatura mínima de 12ºC!

Neste momento mantenho os 12ºC

Humidade a 86%*
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,5ºC


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Mai 2009 às 08:11)

Bom dia
Mínima um pouco mais baixa que nos últimos dias ficando-se pelos 9.0ºC.
Agora já aquece e encontra-se nos 14.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mai 2009 às 09:02)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.7ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu encoberto. O sol ainda não espreitou. Vento nulo.

Mínima matinal de 14,4ºC. Pressão em 1019hPa.

Após algum tempo sem relatar dados e depois de uma análise comparativa com estações próximas, voltei a título experimental a partilhar os valores.

Obrigado ao Daniel Vilão pelo apoio e aconselhamento relativamente a este assunto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mai 2009 às 09:46)

vitamos disse:


> Obrigado ao Daniel Vilão pelo apoio e aconselhamento relativamente a este assunto.



Ora essa. 

Os teus dados, quer a máxima, quer a mínima, têm diferenças bastante variáveis, de dia para dia, em relação ao aeródromo de Coimbra e este, como se encontra a mais de 6 km da cidade, pode justificar-se essas maiores diferenças em determinados dias, pois não ocorrem sempre.
E como o aeródromo se encontra a 174 m de altitude a a cidade entre os 50 m e os 60 m, mais se fundamentam essas possíveis diferenças em determinados dias de menor estabilidade atmosférica, em que as zonas mais altas arrefecem sempre mais do que as mais baixas; nas máximas ocorre o mesmo, as zonas mais baixas tendem a ser mais quentes e, em mais de 6 km, é perfeitamente possível haver as diferenças de 2 ºC, em relação ao aeródromo, de que me falaste.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mai 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia!
Hoje o dia amanhece mais fresco, e com alguma nebulosidade alta.
Mínima de 15.4ºC, mais baixa que nos ultimos dias, e temperatua actual nos 20.1ºC.
Pressão estável nos 1020hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mai 2009 às 10:11)

Valor mínimo de *13,3 ºC*.

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e *17,7 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2009 às 11:57)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Valor mínimo de *13,3 ºC*.
> 
> Céu nublado por nuvens altas e *17,7 ºC*.



14.9Cºás 8.04


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mai 2009 às 12:50)

stormy disse:


> 14.9Cºás 8.04



A essa hora, a minha EM(A) registava *15,7 ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2009 às 13:33)

Céu pouco nublado e o sol já vai aquecendo bem!


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mai 2009 às 13:49)

Dia mais fresco que os ultimos 2 ou 3, mas a temperatura está a querer dar o pulo.
Sigo com a máxima do dia, 24ºC.
O céu está pouco nublado, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2009 às 14:28)

Por aqui, apesar da mínima de 11,6ºC, a ausência de vento permitiu que a temperatura começasse a subir bem logo de manhã.

No entanto e de há uma hora para cá, a o termómetro encalhou.
Estou com 25,5ºC. Ainda assim quentinho.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mai 2009 às 14:34)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.9ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2009 às 14:43)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui, apenas 20,8ºC, e vento de ONO (292º), a soprar a 8,6 km/h actualmente!

A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de *25,1ºC*, pelas 13:25.

Humidade nos 54%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -2,7ºC/h


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2009 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 11,0º

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco/moderado de NW e 22,9º


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Mai 2009 às 16:21)

Boas

A mínima chegou aos 13.1ºC (6:37) e a máxima foi de 27.2ºC (15:55), 
neste momento sigo com 26.4ºC, 30%Hr, 1013hpa, vento fraco N


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2009 às 16:24)

A temperatura encontra-se estável nos 20,5ºC. O Sol brilha, mas os Cirroestratus vão aumentando, em número.

Humidade nos 51%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## ferreirinha47 (7 Mai 2009 às 16:51)

por aqui sigo com 18,2ºC


----------



## meteo (7 Mai 2009 às 17:08)

Boa tarde!
Dados retirados do MeteoOeiras: 
Mais uma vez,a máxima atingida ao fim da tarde..Neste momento 25 graus quando as 13H estava apenas nos 21. Tem subido 1 grau por hora aproximadamente.Já ontem foi assim mantendo-se nos 26 (temperatura máxima) das 17 até as 19 horas.. 
Mais um dia de vento fraco,a velocidade máxima ficou-se pelos 17 km/hora a meio da tarde!
Céu limpo todo o dia . Tempo muito agradável,dias de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão. Para mudar que seja para tempo ainda melhor,com chuva e trovoada,vento/nortadas ou céu nublado não é um tempo lá muito interessante


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W/NW e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.4ºC
T.Minima: 12.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2009 às 17:52)

Ao ritmo de -0,9ºC/h, eis que já me encontro com 18,7ºC de temperatura.

A humidade vai subindo, estando nos 59%, sendo que já esteve nos 62%

Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,6ºC

Os Cirrus preenchem o céu!


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2009 às 17:57)

agora 24.3Cº


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2009 às 18:13)

A máxima foi de 25,7º e neste momento estão 23,2º


----------



## Teles (7 Mai 2009 às 18:20)

Boas, hoje um dia bem mais fresco em relação ao dia de ontem,temperatura actual de 20.2


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2009 às 19:05)

agora 21.7Cº


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2009 às 19:07)

Estou com 17,7ºC actualmente. O vento sopra mais forte, embora continue moderado, de NO, predominantemente. Actualmente sopra a 16,2 km/h!

Humidade nos 64%, a um ritmo de subida de +4,0%/h

Pressão a 1017 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 10,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mai 2009 às 19:19)

O *Vitamos* relata uma máxima de *22,9 ºC* pelo seu posto de observação.

Às 19:05h, registava *19,7 ºC* pelo mesmo local.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mai 2009 às 19:27)

Por Moscavide, máxima registada de *27,9 ºC*.

Agora, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NO e *21,6 ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2009 às 19:45)

Hoje vai ser uma noite muito fria.

Neste momento já 17,8º


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Mai 2009 às 20:12)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 12.8ºC

Sigo com 17.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2009 às 21:09)

E já segue com 14,5º

A humidade também elevada em comparação com os últimos dias (43%)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mai 2009 às 21:22)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.

Valor actual de *17,3 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2009 às 21:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
> 
> Valor actual de *17,3 ºC*.



17.6Cº


----------



## Teles (7 Mai 2009 às 21:44)

Por aqui céu a ficar muito nublado e agora estão 16.6


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2009 às 22:14)

Encontro-me, actualmente, com 14ºC, sendo que, para além de neblusidade alta, também há alguns Fractus, com maior incidência na zona _Serrana_ !

Humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1017 hPa

O vento sopra moderado, de NO (315º), nos 15,5 km/h.


----------



## Lousano (7 Mai 2009 às 23:10)

Neste momento 12,8º e 50% humidade.

Pelas 21H00 estavam 71% de humidade na estação do INM ao aerodrómo da Lousã, muita diferença em poucos quilómetros.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mai 2009 às 23:21)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)






_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirroestratus, e por Fractus, durante a madrugada, princípio da manhã, e agora, à noite._

---

Neste momento encontro-me com 13ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mai 2009 às 23:43)

Dia bem mais fresco que ontem...

Extremos do dia:
15.4ºC
24.7ºC

De momento, 17.9ºC, e céu pouco nublado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mai 2009 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,3 ºC*
Tx: *27,9 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (8 Mai 2009 às 00:03)

Extremos: 9.0ºC/29.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2009 às 07:06)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Cirroestratus e Fractus, e assim se mantém. A temperatura mínima foi de 12ºC, sendo que neste momento encontro-me com 13ºC.

Humidade nos 80%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2009 às 07:22)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *13,9 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de ONO e *14,4 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mai 2009 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 12.6ºC
Neste momento estão 17.7ºC e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mai 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia!
Hoje amanheceu com o céu muito nublado, e fresco.
Sigo com 17.4ºC, após mínima de 14.9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (8 Mai 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente encoberto e vento nulo.

A mínima matinal foi de 12,3ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Mai 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia.

A mínima de hoje de 8,1º

Neste momento 14,9º, com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (8 Mai 2009 às 10:56)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

BOM DIA 

Temp actual 16.8ºC/ UTC 10:45
Temp ao sol: 17.7ºC/ UTC 10:45
Pressão: 1015.9Hpa UTC 10:45
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 8.4 km/h UTC 10:45
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: NW UTC 10:45
Temperatura do vento: 16.5ºC 10:45
Humidade Relativa: 64 % UTC 10:45
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm UTC 10:45
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 FRACO UTC 10:45
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2009 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens altas e 17,8ºC
Humidade nos 57%.

A mínima de hoje foi de 12,5ºC

-----------------------

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin: 11,6ºC
Tmáx: 25,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mai 2009 às 11:58)

Sigo com 20.2ºC, e céu totalmente encoberto...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mai 2009 às 12:08)

Por aqui neste moento estão 23.1ºC e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Lousano (8 Mai 2009 às 13:54)

Neste momento 19,4º e 36% HR com céu encoberto.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2009 às 14:13)

Boa tarde!

O céu tem-se mantido muito nublado/encoberto por Altoestratus, e Cirrocumulus! A temperatura actual é de 18,8ºC, sendo a máxima do dia de *19,6ºC*, até ao momento, atingidos há pouco.

Humidade nos 56%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 22,0 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2009 às 14:20)

Valor actual de *21,5 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2009 às 16:44)

Neste momento tenho 18,2ºC de temperatura, a descer ao ritmo de -0,5ºC/h. A humidade encontra-se nos 60%, e o vento nos 8,6 km/h de NNO (338º).

Pressão a 1016 hPa e ponto de Orvalho nos 10,3ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (8 Mai 2009 às 16:57)

Boas tardes
Extremos de hoje: 11.1ºC/24.4ºC


----------



## DRC (8 Mai 2009 às 16:57)

Na cidade da Póvoa de Santa Iria 
estão actualmente 21ºC e céu 
muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco e pressão a descer.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mai 2009 às 18:01)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com algumas abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.7ºC
T.Minima: 12.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2009 às 19:05)

Actualmente sigo com 17,3ºC, e humidade nos 69%

Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,6ºC

Os Cirrocumulus e Altoestratus continuam a preencher o céu...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mai 2009 às 19:55)

Valor máximo de *22,9 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mai 2009 às 20:04)

Extremos de hoje:

*25.1 ºC (17:23)*
*11.1 ºC (06:53) *


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Mai 2009 às 21:24)

Boas

Sigo com céu limpo, 

16.1ºC

58%Hr

1012hpa

Vento 8 klm/h N



Extremos do dia:

T. Máxima: 22.2ºC (17:21)
T. Mínima: 13.3ºC (4:36)


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2009 às 22:05)

Actualmente sigo com 13ºC. O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Fractus, sendo na Serra, o local de maior incidência da neblusidade!

Humidade a 77% e pressão a 1016 hPa.


----------



## amarusp (8 Mai 2009 às 22:30)

Boa noite,
Hoje reporto de Coimbra, o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e está fresco.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2009 às 23:15)

Boa noite a todos 

_Temp. actual: *15 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *77 %*
_Vento:* N/NW a 19 km/h*
_Pressão: *1014.9 mb*
_______________

Céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Lousano (8 Mai 2009 às 23:29)

Boa noite.

A máxima pela Lousã foi de 22,3º

Neste momento no Baleal, vento fraco/moderado de NW, céu pouco nublado e 13,1º


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mai 2009 às 23:42)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto por Altoestratus e Cirrocumulus._

---

Actualmente tenho 12ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mai 2009 às 23:53)

Extremos do dia:

14.9ºC
23.2ºC

De momento, 17ºC e céu muito nublado...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2009 às 00:01)

Por cá dia fresco e nublado, mas quando parava o vento existia muita radiação difusa, logo por vezes sentia-se a sensação de abafo.

Mínima de 12.4ºC e máxima de 20.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2009 às 04:02)

Boa noite.

Por aqui sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura estagnada nos 12,8ºC.

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 12,5ºC
Tmáx: 22,1ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2009 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 13.5ºC, neste momento estão 17.8ºC e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mai 2009 às 09:13)

Ei, lisboetas como anda o tempo por aí??


----------



## psm (9 Mai 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia.

No Estoril cai um pequeno aguaceiro fraco, sem vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 09:42)

Valor mínimo de *13,7 ºC*.

Agora, chuva fraca, vento fraco e *15,9 ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia!
Por aqui caiu um micro aguaceiro, que mal humedeceu o chão.
Agora até se vai vendo o azul do céu...
Mínima de 14.5ºC, e temperatura actual nos 16.1ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (9 Mai 2009 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

Pelo Baleal a mínima foi de 9,8º.

Neste momento 18,3º, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco/moderado de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 10:17)

Pela Louriceira, na Arruda dos Vinhos, o *stormy* relata alguns chuviscos fracos, que caíram durante algum tempo.

O vento sopra fraco, cerca de 2 na escala de Beaufort.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2009 às 10:36)

Por aqui neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro fraco.
T.Actual: 20.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2009 às 11:00)

Pelo centro de Lisboa está agora o céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas e alguns raios de sol. Bastante menos nebulosidade por aqui comparativamente ao interior do Alentejo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2009 às 11:17)

Bons dias!

Neste momento tenho 18,4ºC de temperatura, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado.

A temperatura mínima foi de 12ºC

Humidade nos 49%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2009 às 11:24)

Bom dia!

Está um céu fantástico!
Também aqui já caíram alguns pingos.

Sigo com 19,2ºC e 57% de humidade relativa.

A mínima foi de 12,2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 11:30)

Vão caindo uns aguaceiros muito fraquinhos de vez em quando, embora com umas pingas bem grossas...
Destaque para a descida da pressão atmosférica, de ontem para hoje, sigo com 1013hpa.
Temperatura nos 18.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2009 às 11:42)

Esta vem a toda a velocidade de sul/sudoeste!


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2009 às 11:47)

Neste momento chove moderado!

Temperatura nos 19,3ºC e humidade a 54%


----------



## Roque (9 Mai 2009 às 11:50)

Aqui em Queluz ja chove moderadamente


----------



## Lousano (9 Mai 2009 às 11:51)

Caiu os primeiros pingos aqui pelo Baleal e a temperatura encontra-se muito inconstante, esnte os 16º e os 18º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2009 às 12:05)

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.2ºC e o céu está nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 12:39)

Dia bastante mais abafado do que anteriores, devido ao céu muito nublado e à elevada humidade relativa, mesmo com uma temperatura muito mais baixa.

Céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas, chuva fraca e *20,2 ºC*.

Acumulados *0,4 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## kikofra (9 Mai 2009 às 13:06)

Caem um pingos por aqui.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mai 2009 às 13:18)

Bom inicio de tarde
Mínima 9.8ºC.
Céu muito nublado e 22.9ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Mai 2009 às 13:28)

Olá

Hoje pela Aroeira já caíram uns pingos.
Sigo com 21.4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 13:28)

Por aqui vai brilhando o sol, espero que temporariamente...
19.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 13:31)

Vem aí qualquer coisa de Sul. Pessoal daqui da zona centro que se prepare, pois dentro de poucas horas deve de chegar.

Refiro-me às células em desenvolvimento e a dirigirem-se para cá, segundo o sat24. 

Hoje é um bom dia para trovoadas, especialmente no interior.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 14:32)

Finalmente caiu aqui alguma coisa de jeito...
Agora já parou, mas foi um aguaceiro interessante...
20.6ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Mai 2009 às 14:43)

Aqui tá a ficar muito escuro algo aproxima-se.
Vamos ver se matamos saudades das nossas amigas

22,5ºC, vento fraco por vezes moderado e céu muito nublado(negro vindo do Sul)


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mai 2009 às 14:44)

Estava a sair agora do restaurante e olho para Oeste e vejo tudo negro. Que mudança em cerca de 1h30... 

Entretanto vão caindo pingos grossos, mas não dá em nada, mas a tarde parece prometer.

23.3ºC
52%
Vento Fraco inferior a 5 km/h


----------



## psm (9 Mai 2009 às 14:46)

No Estoril começou a chover Belo negrão a sul!


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mai 2009 às 14:52)

Não está muito forte em trovoada, mas que está bem densa...


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Mai 2009 às 14:54)

Acabou de cair um belo aguaceiro aqui em Sesimbra. Agora chove fraco, mas o céu está encoberto e promete mais chuva. O IM registou trovoadas no mar ao longo da Costa Vicentina, pode ser que estejam a subir...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 15:01)

Chuva moderada.

Valor actual de *22,9 ºC*.


----------



## psm (9 Mai 2009 às 15:09)

Neste momento chove moderadamente e há muito cheiro a pó.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2009 às 15:19)

Mas que seca de tempo por aqui, só cairam alguns aguaceiros muito fracos de manhã, por agora o tempo está abafado, o vento sopra fraco de S e o céu está nublado, de referir que vejo tudo a passar ao lado, maldita terra esta.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 15:19)

TROOOVOOOOOOAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAA   

Grande estoiro, os alarmes dos carros estão a apitar.


----------



## Nuno (9 Mai 2009 às 15:19)

Trovoada e chuva por Setúbal


----------



## Nuno (9 Mai 2009 às 15:22)

A muito tempo que não ouvia uma trovoada destas por Setúbal, trovoada forte


----------



## Nuno (9 Mai 2009 às 15:23)

Granizo e tudo e vento forte, mesmo abocado estava um bafo e um sossego agora trovoada,vento muito forte, e chuva.

PS: Agora esta de mais brutal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 15:24)

Lightning disse:


> TROOOVOOOOOOAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Grande estoiro, os alarmes dos carros estão a apitar.



Não ouvi nada, por aqui...

Vai chovendo e já tenho acumulados *0,6 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 15:29)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Acabou de cair um belo aguaceiro aqui em Sesimbra. Agora chove fraco, mas o céu está encoberto e promete mais chuva. O IM registou trovoadas no mar ao longo da Costa Vicentina, pode ser que estejam a subir...



Parece que subiram mesmo 
Grande TROVÃO e bem perto


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 15:30)

Novo trovão e chove forte..Temos festa!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 15:32)

meteo disse:


> Novo trovão e chove forte..Temos festa!



Espero que chegue cá mais para o interior, mas penso que é difícil.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2009 às 15:34)

Aqui trovoada muito forte e precipitação superior a 200mm/h

Nem imaginam.


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 15:36)

O primeiro trovão impressionante..Iluminou a casa toda, de dia! 
Costuma ser ao contrário,mais para o interior é que vão as trovoadas todas 
Parece que já está acalmar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 15:37)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui trovoada muito forte e precipitação superior a 200mm/h
> 
> Nem imaginam.



Aqui mesmo ao lado e, em apenas 27 km, não tenho nada disso. 

Mas a chuva está a aumentar de intensidade, por aqui.


----------



## psm (9 Mai 2009 às 15:38)

Pois e aqui vejo já o sol a oeste mas espero que seja por pouco tempo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 15:40)

Em Torres Vedras, o *stormy* relata *21,5 ºC* e vento fraco, cerca de 1 a 2 na escala de beaufort.

O céu está encoberto e não chove.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 15:40)

Continua a trovoada aqui. A máquina está a filmar os sons de fundo 

Continua a chuva.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2009 às 15:41)

15,4 mm em 20 minutos  e a somar...


----------



## cardu (9 Mai 2009 às 15:41)

aqui em vila franca de xira também há chuva e trovoada!!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mai 2009 às 15:43)

1 mm. Está a passar ao lado.

Mesmo assim tem descarregado bem para o Seixal, Barreiro, Montijo...

21.9ºC
7.6 km/h

Mas calma lá que agora ouvi trovoada sim senhora. Já estava a ficar desapontado com isto... :P


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2009 às 15:45)

e aqui continua assim:

18.0 mm (Máx. 225.0 mm/hr às 15:34)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 15:49)

Agora sim, já ouvi alguma trovoada.

E continua a chuva moderada, nem por sombras tão forte como na Moita.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 15:51)

O terceiro trovão, acumulados apenas *1,4 mm* de precipitação.

E já abaixo dos 20 ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2009 às 15:51)

19.0 mm e a acalmar mas pelo radar vem aí mais


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Mai 2009 às 15:51)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago a Sul, e acabou de cair agora mesmo uma chuvada como à muito não se via


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 15:53)

Chuva - zero
Trovoada - um



Não registei nada de precipitação mesmo depois de ter chovido uns 10 minutos sem parar. 

Quanto a trovões já lhes perdi a conta  e relâmpagos já vi dois. 

Que venha mais, afinal Maio é o mês delas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mai 2009 às 15:53)

Sim parece que não vai ser a única célula.

Para já, 1.5 mm, e alguma animação mas o grosso passou na Moita e Montijo.

A cair, 20.4ºC
Vento fraco, 6 km/h
Agora está a querer abrir, mas não é nada de especial.


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2009 às 15:54)




----------



## HotSpot (9 Mai 2009 às 15:56)

19,0 mm em meia-hora é dose. Alerta amarelo activo e a apenas 1 mm de alerta laranja. Pelo IM em alertas vamos verdes...


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 15:57)

HotSpot disse:


> 19.0 mm e a acalmar mas pelo radar vem aí mais



Vem aí mais? Onde vês mais a vir? No sat24 só mostra já a parte final da célula a passar...


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 15:59)

Por aqui ouviram-se uns trovões distantes, mas relâmpagos não os vi...
Vão caindo uns aguaceiros de vez em quando, alguns deles com alguma intensidade...
18.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 15:59)

O quarto trovão.

Acumulados *1,8 mm*.

Valor actual de *18,9 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 16:03)

mr. phillip disse:


> Por aqui ouviram-se uns trovões distantes, mas relâmpagos não os vi...
> Vão caindo uns aguaceiros de vez em quando, alguns deles com alguma intensidade...
> 18.4ºC



Na rua do *Lightning* parece ter trovejado muito mais. 

---

Cheguei agora aos *2,0 mm*.


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Mai 2009 às 16:05)

O IM já tem alertas amarelos; Lisboa: Aguaceiros fortes, por vezes acompanhados de trovoada, queda de granizo e rajadas vento.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 16:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Na rua do *Lightning* parece ter trovejado muito mais.



Sim, a minha rua é muito especial, talvez tenha ouvido mais relâmpagos do que o meu vizinho pelo facto de passar o tempo todo na varanda...

Se calhar, não sei... 



JoãoPT disse:


> O IM já tem alertas amarelos; Lisboa: Aguaceiros fortes, por vezes acompanhados de trovoada, queda de granizo e rajadas vento.



Já não era sem tempo...


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 16:12)

HotSpot disse:


> 19,0 mm em meia-hora é dose. Alerta amarelo activo e a apenas 1 mm de alerta laranja. Pelo IM em alertas vamos verdes...



O WIndguru que até costuma acertar na precipitação não colocava nenhuma precipitação para hoje á tarde aqui em Oeiras..E foi o que se viu..Grande surpresa,não foi só chuva,foi em alguns locais como se ve no radar,chuva torrencial


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 16:15)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, a minha rua é muito especial, talvez tenha ouvido mais relâmpagos do que o meu vizinho pelo facto de passar o tempo todo na varanda...
> 
> Se calhar, não sei...
> 
> ...



É provável... Dentro de casa, não se vê tão bem...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 16:18)

Parou de chover.

Até ao momento, seis trovões a alguma distância.

Em termos de precipitação, aqui foi dos sítios onde a intensidade foi mais reduzida.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 16:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parou de chover.
> 
> Até ao momento, seis trovões a alguma distância.
> 
> Em termos de precipitação, aqui foi dos sítios onde a instensidade foi mais reduzida.



Aqui foi pior ainda . Aqui registei 0,0 mm de precipitação depois de 10 min a chover sem parar.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 16:24)

Pelos vistos cheguei tarde a Setúbal quando cheguei já via os raios atrás de Palmela!! mas ainda deu para ver 4 raios lindos  o meu pluviometro continua a zero é certo que tinha a rede mas podia ter registado alguma coisa


----------



## Lousano (9 Mai 2009 às 16:28)

Pelo Baleal o vento rodou para Sul e a temperatura aumentou para 23,3º.

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas e chuviscos ocasionais.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 16:29)

Tive agora a ver o Satélite e fiquei triste  não vejo nada a vir ai


----------



## squidward (9 Mai 2009 às 16:34)

Finalmente alguma trovoada a serio!!!!
lindo!!! já tinha saudades de uma trovoada assim relâmpagos e trovejou constantemente e as vezes bem fortes. Antes de a trovoada chegar aqui ainda tive tempo de presenciar um relâmpago nuvem-terra para os lados da Azambuja que provocou um pequeno incêndio la ao longe...espetaculo

ainda agora trovejou outra vez e os bombeiros ja andam de um lado para o outro...bem mas que surpresa, não esperava uma trovoada  assim logo hoje


----------



## squidward (9 Mai 2009 às 16:36)

mais um trovão e este foi mais forte

Miguel, ainda não fui ver o satélite...mas ja vi que são más noticias


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Mai 2009 às 16:42)

Aqui não houve mais nada, só reparei nuns mammatus que vi na parte norte, mas não tive tempo de fotografar, parabéns aos contemplados pelas trovoadas
22,1ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado acompanhado de chuva moderada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 16:43)

squidward disse:


> mais um trovão e este foi mais forte
> 
> Miguel, ainda não fui ver o satélite...mas ja vi que são más noticias



Da minha janela, vejo bastante negridão para esses lados.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 16:43)

squidward disse:


> mais um trovão e este foi mais forte
> 
> Miguel, ainda não fui ver o satélite...mas ja vi que são más noticias



Pois para a minha zona são péssimas...para a zona centro essa Célula ainda vai alegrar alguns  Já vejo céu pouco nublado de onde deveria vir mais trovoada  enfim é esperar por mais...
20,1ºC
72%HR


----------



## olheiro (9 Mai 2009 às 16:44)

Chove fortemente há quase uma hora e meia. As trovoadas têm-se feito sentir e, de quando em quando, alguns raios parecem rasgar os céus....O vento sopra moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes...

Está uma linda tarde de Maio por estas bandas da Charneca Ribatejana.....a chuva....essa...continua a cair ... penso que a quantidade de precipitação terá ultrapassado todas as expetativas...


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mai 2009 às 16:45)

Já vi um raio


----------



## Chingula (9 Mai 2009 às 16:45)

miguel disse:


> Tive agora a ver o Satélite e fiquei triste  não vejo nada a vir ai



Atenção!!! aquelas formações nebulosas nos Açores (imagem do Atlantico)...indiciam a preparação de "qualquer coisa" para Domigo...a ver vamos!!!
Embora reconheça que as imagens nos informam para a data/hora correspondente...não permitindo previsões...


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 16:48)

Chingula disse:


> Atenção!!! aquelas formações nebulosas nos Açores (imagem do Atlantico)...indiciam a preparação de "qualquer coisa" para Domigo...a ver vamos!!!
> Embora reconheça que as imagens nos informam para a data/hora correspondente...não permitindo previsões...



Estava-me a referir para agora nas próximas horas  Essa frente chega no final do dia de Domingo e madrugada de Segunda...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Mai 2009 às 16:49)

miguel disse:


> Pois para a minha zona são péssimas...para a zona centro essa Célula ainda vai alegrar alguns  Já vejo céu pouco nublado de onde deveria vir mais trovoada  enfim é esperar por mais...
> 20,1ºC
> 72%HR


Pois, aqui também tenho poucas esperanças que venha mais alguma coisa, mas a tarde pode surpreender-nos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2009 às 16:56)

Eis que por aqui finalmente está a cair um aguaceiro moderado, e está uma forte trovoada a norte do Couço.


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2009 às 17:00)

Espectacular o crescimento da célula a NNE de Lisboa em apenas uma hora. O Rebelo, André e Saul há bocado estavam a sudeste da célula, em S.José Lamarosa (Dist.Santarém), onde talvez tenham registado em vídeo uma funnel.

*15:30 - 16:30*


----------



## kikofra (9 Mai 2009 às 17:02)

Sera que vou ver alguma trovoada aqui em leiria?


----------



## squidward (9 Mai 2009 às 17:12)

por aqui ja acalmou. Mas choveu torrencialmente e alguns relampagos a rasgarem o ceu mesmo por cima brutal esta trovoada!!! Segundo a minha irma ja estava a entrar agua no supermercado Modelo. 

ps-ainda troveja.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2009 às 17:19)

Á pouco por aqui caiu uma bela chuvada acompahnada por uma trovoada que já á muito tempo que não se via; por agora já não chove mas ainda se houve os trovões ao longe.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 17:19)

Chove agora, acompanhado de alguns (poucos) trovões e de rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 17:24)

Mais um pouco e aqui tenho céu limpo 

20,2ºC
70%HR
sol


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mai 2009 às 17:25)

Consegui eu e um colega apanhar uns raios em filme.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 17:27)

Foi pena esta trovoada não ter vindo mais tarde já com o cair da noite...tinha dado umas boa fotos a raios


----------



## kikofra (9 Mai 2009 às 17:28)

Vai chegar alguma trovoada aqui? ninguem sabe?


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mai 2009 às 17:30)

Mais uma célula, agora por cima de Almada.

Deu uma trovoada, e até agora mais 1 mm.

Soma já para 2.

O vento agora está mais forte: 24.5 km/h agora mesmo

A temperatura está mais baixa 19.8ºC


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 17:31)

Ouvi outro trovao agora,mas este muito ao longe


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 17:32)

hmmm céu muito negro para Sudoeste..Parece estar aproximar-se..Vamos ver o que ai vem..Mais 2 trovões,intervalados por 30 segundos...Este último mais próximo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 17:33)

Sétimo trovão, este último um pouco mais próximo.

---

Não chove e estão *18,9 ºC*.


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 17:35)

Vem do mar,e parece vir a alta velocidade... Ou muito me engano,ou 5 minutos e em Oeiras temos festa da boa..Apesar de longe,são vários trovões seguidos


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 17:35)

Eu devo ser o único que não ouvi ainda um trovão  porque ia dentro do carro mas se calhar fui dos poucos a ver 4 raios


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 17:39)

Continuam os trovões ao longe. A célula passou, vai agora na direcção Lisboa/Loures.

A única coisa que captei foram alguns trovões em filme. E algumas fotos também.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mai 2009 às 17:39)

Agora na direcção de Setúbal e Palmela até está céu limpo.

Grande diferença mesmo. Para já acalmou, excepto o vento que tem vindo a intensificar ao longo da tarde.


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 17:40)

Mais 10 Trovões 
Chove forte agora


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (9 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

Boas pessoal.

Isto hoje parece muito interessante. Parece mesmo que se formou um Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala. Estou à espera dele aqui em Coimbra... 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 17:43)

Por aqui vão continuando os aguaceiros, com um ou outro trovão longínquo à mistura.
18.2ºC


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 17:44)

Está mesmo a entrar por aqui Paço de Arcos/ Oeiras..Verdadeiro espectáculo de trovões e chuva forte..Se fosse de noite seria de recordar. 
Temos Maio


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 17:45)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Agora na direcção de Setúbal e Palmela até está céu limpo.
> 
> Grande diferença mesmo. Para já acalmou, excepto o vento que tem vindo a intensificar ao longo da tarde.



Pois... aqui céu limpo ainda não está mas está pouco nublado


----------



## rozzo (9 Mai 2009 às 17:46)

meteo disse:


> Está mesmo a entrar por aqui Paço de Arcos/ Oeiras..Verdadeiro espectáculo de trovões e chuva forte..Se fosse de noite seria de recordar.
> Temos Maio



É mesmo isso! Tou a ver aqui da janela tudo!
É quase tudo intra-nuvem, base muito alta.. Daí não ser muito estridente..


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 17:46)

meteo disse:


> Está mesmo a entrar por aqui Paço de Arcos/ Oeiras..Verdadeiro espectáculo de trovões e chuva forte..Se fosse de noite seria de recordar.
> Temos Maio



Pois realmente foi o que disse antes...é uma pena estar a fazer tudo a meio da tarde e não ser já ao final da tarde ou noite...enfim não se pode ter tudo


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 17:47)

Lightning disse:


> Continuam os trovões ao longe. A célula passou, vai agora na direcção Lisboa/Loures.
> 
> A única coisa que captei foram alguns trovões em filme. E algumas fotos também.



Continuas sem registar precipitação?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 17:50)

De momento, um aguaceiro forte, com um rain rate de *20,2 mm/h*.


----------



## nunol (9 Mai 2009 às 17:50)

Boas ppl!!!
Já estou registado algum tempo aki no forum mas só agora me deu para um post. aqui em Belem a coisa tá aquecer....esperemos k seja um bom espectaculo. 

Nuno L.


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 17:51)

rozzo disse:


> É mesmo isso! Tou a ver aqui da janela tudo!
> É quase tudo intra-nuvem, base muito alta.. Daí não ser muito estridente..



Se fosse das trovoadas estridentes com a quantidade que já tivemos,seria algo de extraordinario..Mas já está a ser muito bom..De regresso á janela...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2009 às 17:51)

Por aqui, tarde _pouco activa_. Alguma chuva moderada, e trovoada ao longe. Tenho *3,2mm* acumulados.

Temperatura nos 19,1ºC e humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1010 hPa


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 17:52)

mr. phillip disse:


> Continuas sem registar precipitação?



Sim, nada de nada. 0,0 mm.


----------



## cardu (9 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

bem, aqui em vila franca de xira está a ficar escuro outra vez quem olha na direcção sul ou sudoeste!!! Acho que vem aí mais uma carga de água!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 17:54)

Nono trovão, agora mais perto, a Norte, para os lados da Castanheira do Ribatejo.

Acumulados *3,4 mm* de precipitação.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Mai 2009 às 17:55)

Continua a trovoada, vinda da linha.

Chuvisca um pouco, agora sigo com 2.5 mm

Tenho que ir para a janela.


----------



## cardu (9 Mai 2009 às 18:00)

ja se ouvem as trovoadas novamente aqui por vila franca de xira


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2009 às 18:06)

Agora sim, pude ouvir um trovão mais _jeitoso_!

Temperatura nos 18,6ºC e vento a 28,8 km/h de ENE (68º)


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 18:06)

Depois do festival,uma pausa de 10 minutos..Sem exageros,foram mais de 20trovões.
Mas parece que a trovoada está de regresso novamente!.. De notar que a chuva tem sido de moderado a forte,mas 2 minutos de chuva muito forte,do mais forte que vi este ano..É nestas alturas que uma estação dava muito jeito


----------



## ct5iul (9 Mai 2009 às 18:06)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, nada de nada. 0,0 mm.  [/QUOTE
> 
> Bem Ligtning eu esta semana fui ao telhado pois o meu pluviometro tambem nao registava lubrefiquei a roda de metal com massa consistente e agora esta boa
> 
> Neste momento estou na Alta de Lisboa por aqui chove bem e ja ouvi varios truvoes em 10 minutos ouvi 7 mesmo agora ouvi um fote isto esta a animar


----------



## nunol (9 Mai 2009 às 18:07)

tenho aki por cima d mim "Belem" ...penso k seja a celula....pois tá com alguma actividade...trovoada forte c/ alguma visiblidade e começando um aguçeiro agora.....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 18:10)

Os trovões aproximam-se.

Já se ouviu o 13º.

Acumulados *3,6 mm*.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mai 2009 às 18:15)

Deve estar severo para aqueles lados não...?


----------



## nunol (9 Mai 2009 às 18:17)

aqui já acalmou!!!


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 18:18)

Acabei de filmar um relâmpago grande.


----------



## squidward (9 Mai 2009 às 18:19)

mais escuridão vindo de sul  ...bem não há fome que dê em fartura venham elas  grande dia!


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 18:22)

A ler todos estes relatos até fico triste  aqui céu limpo não se passa rigorosamente nada  seca total  Ali no Interior centro vai bombar forte e feio e vai já ser de noite ou fim da tarde altura óptima para tirar fotos


----------



## kikofra (9 Mai 2009 às 18:38)

Segundo o im
Última actualização: Sábado, 9 Maio 2009 16:31 UTC
Precipitação
Amarelo 	De Sábado, 9 Maio 2009 17:00 UTC a Sábado, 9 Maio 2009 19:59 UTC
Chuva/Aguaceiros
Aguaceiros fortes, por vezes acompanhados de trovoada, queda de granizo e rajadas de vento.

pode ser que tenha sorte


----------



## Lightning (9 Mai 2009 às 18:39)

Acabou a festa. Vem aí o céu pouco nublado e o sol. Valeu a pena, estou contente com o dia de hoje mesmo apesar de não ter acabado.


----------



## Relâmpago (9 Mai 2009 às 18:40)

Boa tarde

Por aqui está de trovoada. Chuva fraca a moderada e vento fraco.

Temp= 19º C
HR= 69%
PA= 1008 hPa

Edit: Já há muito tempo que não via por aqui uma trovoada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.7ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.5ºC
T.Minima: 13.5ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Mai 2009 às 18:45)

Por aqui acabou de fazer uma trovoada jeitosa, uns 5/6 trovões e um flash, este dia promete, principalmente para o interior, a célula que está por cima de mim é um pouco estacionária, vai chovendo fraco.
18,9ºC, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2009 às 18:46)

Na fronteira/boundary leste da célula inicial já em dissipação formou-se uma segunda de forma explosiva. 

*17:00-18:15*






Gráfico da estação MeteoAbrantes:





http://www.meteoabrantes.info/


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 19:05)

Vince disse:


> Na fronteira/boundary leste da célula inicial já em dissipação formou-se uma segunda de forma explosiva.
> 
> *17:00-18:15*
> 
> ...



E a célula inicial até não era má Mas realmente essa segunda parece incrivel 
De notar que por aqui há muito tempo que não via uma tarde tão agradável meteorologicamente falando! Maio começa da melhor maneira,primeiro grandes dias de calor,e agora chuva e trovoada.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2009 às 19:19)

descargas registadas pelo IM esta tarde


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 19:21)

Perto da Arruda dos Vinhos, o *stormy* relata um aguaceiro intenso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 19:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Perto da Arruda dos Vinhos, o *stormy* relata um aguaceiro intenso.



Relata agora um relâmpago.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2009 às 19:47)

Actualmente tenho 18,4ºC, após um magnífico Pôr-do-Sol.

Humidade nos 66% e pressão a 1008 hPa.

O céu está encoberto, e não choveu mais.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 19:54)

Por aqui, já se vão vendo abertas, embora a norte esteja tudo ainda muito carregado...
O vento vai soprando moderado, e a temperatura segue nos 18ºC.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mai 2009 às 20:03)

boas

Eu o Saúl e o André possivelmente apanhamos e filmamos um tornado perto de Coruche hoje por volta das 16:34h.

Apanhamos também umas trovoadas fortes e bem próximas, acompanhadas de chuva torrencial.

Fica para já uma fotografia





Para mais logo os vídeos

abraços


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 20:17)

Espectacular a foto!  Parabéns! 
Por aqui agora tudo calmo,já não chove,e o vento aumentou ligeiramente.


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2009 às 20:18)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Eu o Saúl e o André possivelmente apanhamos e filmamos um tornado perto de Coruche hoje por volta das 16:34h.
> 
> Apanhamos também umas trovoadas fortes e bem próximas, acompanhadas de chuva torrencial.



  Boa pessoal, pela amostra o prato principal vai ser de estalo.


----------



## Gongas (9 Mai 2009 às 20:32)

chove moderadamente agora em Coimbra. vento moderado. apenas um trovão até agora.


----------



## mocha (9 Mai 2009 às 20:32)

Boas a todos, por aqui dia marcado por chuva e a cereja no topo do bolo, uma trovoada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mai 2009 às 20:34)

Algumas fotos do aspecto actual do céu.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 20:36)

Céu a ficar escuro a Este, a ver se desenvolve alguma coisa para a noite mas não é fácil!


----------



## psm (9 Mai 2009 às 20:40)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Eu o Saúl e o André possivelmente apanhamos e filmamos um tornado perto de Coruche hoje por volta das 16:34h.
> 
> ...






Grande caçada!! 


Espero que a reportagem consiga ir ao vivo para as televisões!

Era mais publicidade ao teu site


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mai 2009 às 20:51)

Que foto deliciosa!! À primeira vista diria logo que é americana!

Parabéns!



Actualmente tenho 17,6ºC, e humidade nos 78%!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mai 2009 às 21:09)

Uns raios...
Desculpem ser pouco e desculpem a qualidade.
http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trovoada18147443ar0.flv
http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trovoada30368819yx2.flv
http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trovoada40379508hf2.flv
http://img531.imageshack.us/my.php?image=trovoada20357243hr8.flv


----------



## storm (9 Mai 2009 às 21:20)

Acabou de dar um relampago, tive trovoada e chuva  durante a tarde.
Começa agora a chover forte

Temperatura actual: 17.2ºC

Edit: chove muito forte, e cada trovão


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mai 2009 às 21:35)

Por aqui a animação deu uma pausa...
Céu com boas abertas, mas com muita nebulosidade a NO.
Vento moderado, e temperatura nos 16.9ºC.

Extremos do dia:
14.5ºC
21.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (9 Mai 2009 às 22:01)

Pelo Baleal não se passou nada de especial.

Neste momento 16,8º, vento moderado de NE e vê-se clarões (a 20/30 km , talvez para Bombarral/Cadaval) e trovões a Sul (talvez na zona da Lourinhã).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mai 2009 às 22:15)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Eu o Saúl e o André possivelmente apanhamos e filmamos um tornado perto de Coruche hoje por volta das 16:34h.
> 
> ...



Bela imagem, qual é que foi a zona especifica que isso aconteceu


----------



## rbsmr (9 Mai 2009 às 22:30)

storm disse:


> Acabou de dar um relampago, tive trovoada e chuva  durante a tarde.
> Começa agora a chover forte
> 
> Temperatura actual: 17.2ºC
> ...



YEP! Aqui está a imagem de radar a confirmar que no Oeste há animação:


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2009 às 22:38)

Toda a região entre Peniche e Óbidos esteve debaixo de chuva e trovoada entre as 21h00 e as 22h00.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mai 2009 às 22:42)

Ouvi outro trovão


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Mai 2009 às 23:35)

Boa noite a todos 

_Temp. actual: *17 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *77 %*
_Vento: *NE a 17 km/h*
_Pressão: *1010.2 mb*
_________________

De momento, céu com algumas nuvens.

Estou contente, devo dizê-lo! 
Ao início desta manhã, várias células associadas à instabilidade, já davam fortes indícios do que há muito esperava; para apreciadores como eu, a beleza das nuvens marcou presença. 
Ao final da tarde, cerca das 18h, as trovoadas, mesmo um pouco fracas, foram digamos que a cereja no topo do bolo! Espero que o Maio nos traga mais presentes destes!


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2009 às 23:42)

30 minutos de relampagos continuos á tarde,e no radar do IM não está lá nada   Só registou as trovoadas no Interior...
Noite calma agora com vento moderado!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 00:14)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto, com ocorrência de precipitação fraca e moderada. Foi possível ouvir alguns trovões. 3,2mm de precipitação acumulada._

---

Actualmente tenho 15ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2009 às 00:24)

Extremos de dia 10:

Tm: *13,7 ºC*
Tx: *23,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *3,6 mm*


----------



## Lousano (10 Mai 2009 às 01:03)

Parabéns ao pessoal do Meteoalerta pela captação da excelente foto.

Pelos relatos que tive conhecimento, para a zona de Abrantes também poderá ter existido algo do género.

Por aqui, no Baleal, entre as 22H00 e as 22H20 ocorreu finalmente uma chuva moderada, com as trovoadas a passar todas mais para interior.

Neste momento 14,9º.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mai 2009 às 01:12)

Para resumir os filmes de há pouco deixa aqui estas fotos, já que os vídeos são muito longos e pouco mostram.

Desculpem a qualidade...


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2009 às 01:14)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bela imagem, qual é que foi a zona especifica que isso aconteceu



Foi na estrada da Lamarosa a meia dúzia de quilometros a NE de Coruche.

-------------------

O dia foi de facto emocianante. Mas já lá vamos.

Em Odivelas, a tarde também foi agitada.
Às 18h12 recebi uma sms de um amigo meu a dizer que e estava uma forte trovoada a abater-se sobre a cidade.

A verdade é que recolhi 11,3mm no dia de ontem. Nada mau!


Quanto a extremos foram os seguintes:
Tmin: 12,2ºC
Tmáx: 23,5ºC
Precipitação: 11,3mm

---------------------

Muito bem apanhado *thunderboy!*!!


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Mai 2009 às 01:23)

boas

Belas fotografias thunderboy 

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 01:53)

Actualmente tenho 15ºC, e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade a 74% e pressão a 1008 hPa!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 03:17)

Despeço-me com os mesmos 15ºC, e muito nublado por Fractus.

Humidade a 83%*
Pressão a 1007 hPa


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2009 às 09:02)

Bom dia!

Por aqui nevoeiro. E já choveu!
0,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.
A temperatura está nos 15,2ºC.


Parece que há algumas nuvens a quererem desenvolver por cima do nevoeiro


----------



## Lousano (10 Mai 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia.

Pelo Baleal uma manhã de vento fraco e céu encoberto.


----------



## olheiro (10 Mai 2009 às 09:41)

Por aqui vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos. O dia está vestido de cinzento escuro....


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2009 às 10:00)

Boas
A mínima aqui esta noite foi de 16,1ºC...

Agora céu encoberto já pingou mas foi mesmo só pingos! Deposito poucas esperanças no dia de hoje quanto a trovoadas e a acontecer acredito mais na madrugada de segunda no Litoral 

18,0ºC
75%HR


----------



## Teles (10 Mai 2009 às 10:47)

Bom dia, por aqui céu muito nublado ,morrinha e uma temperatura de 17.4


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2009 às 11:14)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *15,9 ºC*.

Acumulados *0,2 mm* de precipitação desde as 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 11:23)

Bom Dia!

Temperatura mínima de 15ºC. Actualmente, esta temperatura mantém-se. O céu está completamente encoberto, e há nevoeiro, pelo que a visibilidade não excede os 400m. A humidade encontra-se nos 84%*.

Pressão a 1010 hPa e vento moderado de O (270º), nos 17,6 km/h actualmente.


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mai 2009 às 11:35)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 15.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.7ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SW e o céu está encoberto; de referir que já choveu.


----------



## Obidense (10 Mai 2009 às 11:39)

Bom dia!
Em Óbidos (Amoreira), céu encoberto e alguns chuviscos pelo meio...
11.20h----16,5°.


----------



## Jodamensil (10 Mai 2009 às 12:15)

Boas pessoal...
Dia cinzento mesmo e neste momento com 15ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2009 às 12:50)

Tempo desagradável com 17,3ºC e vento moderado que piora tudo  céu encoberto e tempo muito húmido 73%HR...chuva zero!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 12:50)

Neste momento encontro-me com 16ºC. O nevoeiro levantou, mas o céu continua encoberto!

Humidade a 78% e pressão a 1010 hPa.

O vento sopra a 24,8 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## kikofra (10 Mai 2009 às 13:38)

Chuva moderada com periodos de forte e muito forte


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2009 às 14:13)

Peniche: céu encoberto e vento moderado de sudoeste. 
As gaivotas em terra podem indicar aproximação de tempestade?






Depois do festival eléctrico de ontem por aqui, espero hoje também passar por alguma zona de instabilidade no regresso ao Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2009 às 14:41)

Assim vai o tempo agora para leste e sueste de Peniche


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2009 às 14:52)

Céu a ficar limpo por aqui!! Prefiro assim para ver a chegada da frente apesar de já não dever ver grade coisa porque deve entrar de noite...A frente tem muito bom aspecto não para de gerar convecção   Espero é que entre mais cedo do que mostra o modelo para termos mais sorte no Litoral  

21,5ºC
68%HR


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 15:37)

Actualmente sigo com 17ºC, e o céu encontra-se encoberto por Cumulus. O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## meteo (10 Mai 2009 às 15:39)

Boa tarde
POr aqui céu nublado com algumas abertas,vento fraco de Sul e temperatura amena


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

Boa tarde!
Após uma manhã a alternar entre a morrinha e a chuva fraca, tal foi diminuindo ao longo da manhã, e agora o céu apresenta-se azul.
Vento moderado de NO.
Temperatura de 20.1ºC, após mínima de 16ºC e máxima de 20.8ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mai 2009 às 17:03)

Olhando para o sat parece que a parte mais activa vai entrar mais a norte! 







Penso que ao chegar a terra poderá aumentar a sua intensidade convectiva!


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2009 às 17:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olhando para o sat parece que a parte mais activa vai entrar mais a norte!
> 
> Penso que ao chegar a terra poderá aumentar a sua intensidade convectiva!



  Confirmo que aqui no Porto a frente está a passar, deixando alguma chuva, mas nada de mais. Como o vento continua moderado, é de prever para o final da tarde, mais animação, quanto mais não seja no Estádio do Dragão!


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mai 2009 às 18:07)

20ºC, céu nublado (ainda) com abertas...
Vento moderado


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2009 às 18:56)

Boas fotos Saul, o filme então deve ser espectacular.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2009 às 19:06)

Veterano disse:


> Boas fotos Saul, o filme então deve ser espectacular.



Quando o vídeo estiver pronto, abrir-se-à um tópico com toda a informação organizada! 

------------

Por Odivelas sigo com muitas nuvens e vento moderado de SO. A sua intensidade tem sido constante ao longo de toda a tarde.

A temperatura está estável nos 16,2ºC.

A linha de instabilidade cada vez mais próxima.


----------



## Veterano (10 Mai 2009 às 19:26)

AnDré disse:


> Quando o vídeo estiver pronto, abrir-se-à um tópico com toda a informação organizada!



  Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, André, por uns momentos fiquei a pensar se tinha sonhado com umas fotografias...


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2009 às 19:42)

Céu a ficar muito nublado a Oeste e ai vem ela  espero é ver alguns clarões também!  e parece vir mais cedo do que mostra o GFS o que é muito bom para as trovoadas se darem


----------



## meteo (10 Mai 2009 às 19:44)

Céu mais escuro agora com nuvens a vir de Sudoeste..


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (10 Mai 2009 às 19:45)

Boas tardes pessoal, parece que vem ai em força. Vamos lá a ver o que traz. Para já muita chuva, mas trovoada ainda nada...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2009 às 20:00)

Valor máximo de *19,4 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2009 às 20:08)

O *stormy* relatava, pelas 16:35h e na Arruda dos Vinhos, *20 ºC* e vento moderado.

O céu apresentava-se muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2009 às 20:21)

Céu a ficar muito escuro do lado do mar  vai ser uma noite de muita chuva pelo que mostra o radar! Pode ser que refresque os ânimos aqui em Setúbal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mai 2009 às 20:24)

Já chove em Sintra! E bem grosso!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

Eis que começa a chover!!

A temperatura encontra-se nos 16ºC, e a humidade nos 78%.

Vento fraco de SSO (202º)!


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mai 2009 às 20:39)

Bom fim de tarde
Infelizmente a minha estação voltou a avariar, cada vez mais estranhamente
Agora a temperatura está na casa dos 18ºC e o céu volta a escurecer.
Gostaria de ver uma repetição da festa de ontem...


----------



## storm (10 Mai 2009 às 20:45)

Por aqui também começou a chover pingas grossas, e tenho uma temperatura actual de 17ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mai 2009 às 21:37)

Por aqui também já vai chovendo, com ar de ir aumentar de intensidade.
A temperatura segue nuns agradáveis 17.1ºC.
Vento fraco.

Extremos do dia: (pouca amplitude térmica)
16.1ºC
20.8ºC


----------



## Brigantia (10 Mai 2009 às 21:53)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Eu o Saúl e o André possivelmente apanhamos e filmamos um tornado perto de Coruche hoje por volta das 16:34h.
> 
> ...




Grande foto

Sempre em cima do acontecimento


----------



## kikofra (10 Mai 2009 às 22:00)

Ja chove aqui


----------



## squidward (10 Mai 2009 às 22:22)

é impressão minha ou esta frente é só fogo de vista??
Até agora uns míseros pingos e actividade eléctrica é mentira....


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Mai 2009 às 22:26)

Boa noite

Por aqui, promete ser uma noite bastante molhada, lá mais para tarde. Espero que venha trovoada, também. Por ora não vejo nenhuns clarões no horizonte
Céu muito nublado, não chovendo neste momento.

Temp= 16.5º C
HR= 73%
PA= 1009 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mai 2009 às 22:26)

Aqui pinga...
O acontecimento do século!!
Está a pingar!!!


----------



## squidward (10 Mai 2009 às 22:31)

thunderboy disse:


> Aqui pinga...
> *O acontecimento do século!!*
> Está a pingar!!!



...o fiasco do século talvez 

...estou-me a referir a frente é claro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2009 às 22:33)

Extremos de hoje, até ao momento:

Tm: *15,9 ºC*
Tx: *19,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *0,6 mm*


----------



## Brunomc (10 Mai 2009 às 22:37)

esta madrugada pode haver formação de células na zona assinalada 

o cape também tá razoável -1 a -2 

vamos a ver..


----------



## kikofra (10 Mai 2009 às 22:42)

Eu aqui tava a interrogar me onde e que tava a chuva... fui a janela e vi que pingava..


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mai 2009 às 22:45)

kikofra disse:


> Eu aqui tava a interrogar me onde e que tava a chuva... fui a janela e vi que pingava..



Bem a festa de ontem e a de hoje é comparável é!!

Grandes expectativas deitadas abaixo...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 22:50)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)







_Dia de céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado, e chuva moderada, agora, à noite._

---

Chove moderado com 15ºC. Vento a 23,4 km/h de S (180º).


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Mai 2009 às 22:50)

Olá a todos, eis que recomeça agora a chover, mais forte.

Mas hoje ainda não cheguei a ter nem 1 mm.

O Vento é moderado: 21 km/h de SW


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Tem chovido bem na última meia hora!! Ao ritmo de 12,93mm/h, levo *4,3mm* de precipitação acumulada!

Vento a 21,2 km/h de SSO (202º), e pressão nos 1008 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mai 2009 às 23:14)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.6ºC, o céu está nublado mas não chove.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.6ºC
T.Minima: 15.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (10 Mai 2009 às 23:32)

Boa noite.

Os extremos hoje aqui pelo Baleal foram:

TMax: - 19,9º
TMin: - 13,6º

Neste momento uns estáveis 14,0º

Foi um dia de céu encoberto, com um pequeno chuvisco cerca as 09H00 e desde as 22H00 que iniciou uma chuva fraca, com períodos de chuva moderada (mas ainda não fez "poça"). O vento está a intensificar-se de SW.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2009 às 23:32)

Aqui ainda tudo seco 

16,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mai 2009 às 23:47)

Vai chovendo e já foram acumulados *2,4 mm*.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2009 às 00:00)

Chuva moderada que já rendou 1,0mm  16,6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2009 às 00:03)

Por aqui já rendeu até ao momento 6.2mm! 

E continua!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2009 às 00:04)

Por aqui umas pingas no sábado na parte da tarde e domingo há noite, mas nada de mais, cerca de 5 mm ao todo a olho.

Sábado

Mínima de 12.2ºC e máxima de 22.9ºC.

Domingo

Mínima de 14.7ºC e máxima de 18.2ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mai 2009 às 00:06)

Chove moderado!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2009 às 00:07)

Extremos definitivos de dia 10:

Tm: *15,9 ºC*
Tx: *19,4 ºC*

P. Acum.: *2,4 mm*

---

Agora, continua a chover e já acumulei *0,2 mm* nestes minutos sucedentes às 0h.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2009 às 00:08)

2,1mm e chuva moderada a forte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2009 às 00:11)

miguel disse:


> 2,1mm e chuva moderada a forte



*2,1 mm* já depois das 0h ?


----------



## Lousano (11 Mai 2009 às 00:12)

Começa a ver-se muitas estrelas no céu.

Mais um dia que apenas pouco mais do que molhou a estrada.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2009 às 00:14)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> *2,1 mm* já depois das 0h ?



3,2mm mas agora já não chove tão forte!! Até está fraco agora, penso que a parte mais activa da frente já passou!


----------



## kikofra (11 Mai 2009 às 00:15)

chove moderado...

ate manha pessoal


----------



## meteo (11 Mai 2009 às 00:19)

Chove moderado há algum tempo..Trovoadas?Já foram, Sábado á tarde


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2009 às 00:20)

Volta a cair com mais intensidade agora  
16,2ºC
75%HR
3,2mm desde as 00h


----------



## kikofra (11 Mai 2009 às 00:26)

O vento aimentou de intensidade nos ultimos minutos, mas ja esta a diminuir


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2009 às 00:27)

Por aqui vai caindo certinha, com vento fraco de sudoeste.
0,9mm desde as 0h.


Quando aos extremos de ontem foram os seguintes:
Tmin: 13,9ºC
Tmáx: 18,1ºC
Precipitação: 3,3mm


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2009 às 00:28)

Bem vou indo!! vai ser uma boa noite de chuva 

Levo acumulados 5,3mm desde as 00h e chove moderado ainda...16,2ºC e trovoada tá quieto...


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mai 2009 às 00:32)

Por aqui já posso dar a frente como desaparecida!!


____________________
|FUGITIVE COLD FRONT
|                                      
|                              
|WANTED                   
|___________________


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Mai 2009 às 00:33)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado com vento fraco com rajadas moderadas e 15,8ºC.


----------



## olheiro (11 Mai 2009 às 00:36)

Ouço a chuva a cair compassadamente....estes dois últimos dias têm sido um regalo para quem gosta de chuva e de umas trovoadazitas... pelo menos, por aqui, pela charneca ribatejana....

Por aqui me fico...está a dar-me uma soneira...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2009 às 00:51)

Acumulados *1,8 mm* desde as 0h.

Temperatura de *15,4 ºC* e *88 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Mai 2009 às 01:20)

Olá

Estava tão esperançado em ver um clarão que acabei por vê-lo... dentro da minha casa.
Pois pensava eu que tínhamos trovoada e, afinal de contas, foi um curtocircuito no ferro de passar a roupa. Felizmente nada de grave, pois o disjuntor respondeu prontamente.

Falando de meteorologia, vou com chuva fraca/chuvisco. Clarões de relâmpagos, nem vê-los.

Temp=16º C
HR= 83% (subiu)
PA= 1008 (desceu ligeiramente)


----------



## meteo (11 Mai 2009 às 01:28)

Continua a chover,e agora com bastante intensidade..Noite muito chuvosa aqui em Paço de Arcos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2009 às 02:06)

Em apenas 2h, já foram acumulados *3,2 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2009 às 02:18)

Por aqui somo 6,8mm desde as 0h.
Tem vindo a cair de forma quase constante e sempre com vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste. Embora agora tenha quase deixado de chover.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2009 às 07:03)

Bom Dia!!

Não houve trovoadas, não houve vento forte... No entanto, houve chuva! _Muita_ chuva! Tenho *14,7mm* de precipitação acumulada desde as 00h! E a chuva insiste em cair moderadamente!

A temperatura mínima foi de 13ºC, e actualmente sigo com 15ºC

Humidade nos 98%*
Pressão a 1005 hPa
Vento a 25,6 km/h de S (180º)


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2009 às 07:49)

Bom dia!

Por aqui cai chove agora bem!
Vou com 9,4mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## kikofra (11 Mai 2009 às 08:05)

chove forte agora


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2009 às 08:21)

E chove...

13,9mm!

Vento fraco a moderado de SSO e 14,5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mai 2009 às 08:25)

Bom dia
Chove fraco por aqui com cerca de 15ºC


----------



## kikofra (11 Mai 2009 às 08:26)

por aqui vai havendo periodos de torencial


----------



## mocha (11 Mai 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui neste momento parou de chover mas penso quer será por pouco tempo, pois o ceu encontra se muito nublado


----------



## vitamos (11 Mai 2009 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Chove moderadamente por aqui. Pressão em 1006hPa. Mínima matinal de 14,8ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2009 às 09:52)

Aqui levo acumulados 12,6mm desde as 00h... agora não chove!


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Mai 2009 às 10:06)

Bom dia

Acaba de cair uma forte chuvada, acompanhada por vento com rajadas 

Temp= 17.3º C
HR= 86%
PA= 1007 hPa


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2009 às 10:15)

pelo oeste o fim de semana rendeu alguns aguaceiros fortes e dois trovoes....as temperaturas foram amenas e o vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.
hoje de manha houve chuva forte pelo caminho até lisboa e agora o ceu esta muito nublado por cumulus, no campo-grande.
parabens aos contemplados pelas trovoadas
obrigado daniel por teres postado os meus dados


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Mai 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia, hoje às 7:40, caiu uma verdadeira *chuvada*, durante 3/4 minutos choveu forte sem parar, a partir de ai, eis que parou, têm caído uns pinguitos, mas nada de especial, o vento tem estado fraco com rajadas moderadas(agora já não tanto), mínima de 13,6ºC, neste momento tenho 19,7ºC, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

PS: é de salientar que quando caiu a chuvada, o vento aumentou significativamente de intensidade(passagem de uma célula)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2009 às 11:19)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 15.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.9ºC, o vento sopra moderado de SW e o céu está nublado com abertas, de salientar que choveu durante a noite.


----------



## iceworld (11 Mai 2009 às 12:17)

Chuva a espaços com 16 de temp.
Vento moderado, o Sol tenta agora espreitar.
Ontem ainda se ouviu um forte e abafado trovão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2009 às 12:18)

Valor mínimo de *15,0 ºC*.

Acumulados *11,2 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2009 às 12:22)

Noite de muita chuva a partir da meia noite! e desde as 00h tenho acumulados 12,6mm contas já fechadas uma vez que não espero mais precipitação aqui...a mínima foi de 15,6ºC!

Agora vou com 22,2ºC, 68%HR, 1011hpa e vento moderado com rajadas, a rajada máxima até agora foi de 44,3km/h (4:33)


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2009 às 12:31)

Por aqui entre as 7h30 e as 8h30, choveu bastante.
Vou com 15,7mm acumulados desde as 0h.

Quanto a temperaturas, estou de momento com 16,8ºC.
Humidade nos 79%.
Vento fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## vitamos (11 Mai 2009 às 12:41)

Vão aparecendo já generosas abertas e a chuva cessou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2009 às 13:13)

Algumas abertas e vento moderado de SO.

A pressão atmosférica começa a subir e encontra-se nos *1009,8 hPa*.


----------



## kikofra (11 Mai 2009 às 13:59)

até agora 9mm de manha choveu varias vezes de forma torrencial


----------



## olheiro (11 Mai 2009 às 14:01)

Uma noite com muita chuva que se estendeu pela manhã até cerca das 10h30....gostei....


----------



## HotSpot (11 Mai 2009 às 14:18)

Aqui, sigo de "barriga cheia"

Dia 9 - 20,6 mm e trovoada com fartura (tudo em meia-hora)
Dia 10 - 2,8 mm
Dia 11 - 19,8 mm

Resumindo, são 43,2 mm 

À conta destas chuvas, o total anual superou a barreira dos 300 mm


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mai 2009 às 15:58)

Olá companheiros!
Hoje a noite e manhã ficaram marcadas por chuva, e generosa...
Ainda bem...
Agora o céu está muito nublado, e não chove há algum tempo.
Quanto a temperaturas, a mínima cifrou-se nos 15.2ºC, e de momento sigo com 20.4ºC.
O vento sopra moderado de O.


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2009 às 17:36)

19.5Cº agora


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2009 às 17:38)

stormy disse:


> 19.5Cº agora



Agora *18,8 ºC*.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

BOA TARDE
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.0ºC/ UTC 17:35
Temp ao sol: 18.4ºC/ UTC 17:35
Pressão: 1009.7Hpa UTC 17:35
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 11.3 km/h UTC 17:35
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: SW UTC 17:35
Temperatura do vento: 16.1ºC 17:35
Humidade Relativa: 68 % UTC 17:35
Chuva Precipitação: 5.0mm UTC 17:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado UTC 17:35
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mai 2009 às 17:44)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 22.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de W e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.0ºC
T.Minima: 15.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mai 2009 às 18:37)

19.1ºC, mantendo-se o céu muito nublado, e com possibilidade de aguaceiros...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2009 às 20:05)

Boas Tardes!

Dia de céu predominantemente encoberto. *21,1mm* acumulados desde as 00h. Pelas 07:51, o valor do _Rain Rate_ atingiu o seu máximo, com 40,58mm/h. A temperatura máxima foi de 18ºC. Actualmente tenho 16ºC, e a humidade encontra-se nos 78%.

Pressão a 1011 hPa e vento moderado de OSO (248º), a 14,8 km/h actualmente!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mai 2009 às 20:09)

Valor máximo de *19,5 ºC*.

Acumulados *11,2 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Mai 2009 às 20:16)

Olá

Hoje de manhã das 7:50 até às 8:20 esteve a chover forte, as esrtradas pareciam autênticos rios, pois formaram-se lençóis de água.

Sigo com 17.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2009 às 20:16)

A mínima foi de 15,6ºc e a máxima foi de 21,4ºC...a rajada máxima foi de 44,3km/h e a precipitação total de 12,6mm...

Agora ao fim da tarde voltou a pingar mas não passou disso! 
17,1ºC
73%HR


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

17.5cº


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mai 2009 às 20:33)

Por agora 17.5ºC e céu muito nublado, vento moderado...
A sensação térmica é desagradável...


----------



## meteo (11 Mai 2009 às 20:42)

Chove moderadamente..3º dia consecutivo com bastante precipitação


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mai 2009 às 21:08)

Vai chovendo por aqui...
O céu está ameaçador...


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mai 2009 às 21:40)

Para já não chove, e sigo com 16.5ºC...


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Mai 2009 às 21:42)

Por aquí não chove embora tenham caído alguma pingas à bocado.

Sigo com 16.5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2009 às 21:52)

Boas! Choveu intensamente até às 3:20 da manhã, mais tarde às 6:30 choveu  muito forte! O IC 19 esteve muito difícil de manhã com abundantes lençois na zona do Cacém!

Acumulei nas últimas 24 horas: *28.9mm*

Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro moderado!


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2009 às 22:27)

despeço-me com 16.0Cº


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mai 2009 às 23:02)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Madrugada e manhã de chuva, em geral, moderada. Tarde de céu encoberto. Aguaceiros fracos, agora, à noite._

---

Actualmente tenho 14ºC


----------



## Teles (11 Mai 2009 às 23:24)

Boas, por aqui até ao momento acumulou um total de 18mm de precipitação e temperatura actual de 17.2


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2009 às 23:40)

Céu muito nublado e 16,3ºC com vento fraco...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2009 às 00:03)

Por cá manhã marcada por muita chuva entre as 7h30 e as 8h, desde aí pouco choveu.

Mínima de 13.9ºC e máxima de 18.5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Mai 2009 às 00:51)

10.5mm hoje.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2009 às 01:17)

*Extremos do dia 11 de Maio:*

Tmin: 13,7ºC
Tmáx: 18,2ºC
Precipitação: 15,7mm

Em três dias acumulei 30,3mm, o que corresponde a cerca de 70% da precipitação normal para este mês.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2009 às 06:51)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu encoberto e aguaceiros fracos! No entanto, não acumulei qualquer precipitação, até ao momento...

A temperatura mínima foi de 14ºC, sendo que essa temperatura se mantém actualmente.

Humidade a 84%*
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de NO (315º)


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2009 às 07:24)

Valor mínimo de *15,0 ºC*.

Não foi registada precipitação durante a noite.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mai 2009 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

Minima de Hoje 15.6ºC.
Por agora estão 19.7ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado com abertas. Choveu ainda durante a noite.


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2009 às 10:48)

Boas
Mínima aqui de 14,8°C 

 Não registei precipitação


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mai 2009 às 11:55)

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.9ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Céu coberto mas sem pinga! temperatura actual de 18,2ºC, 55%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco...Mas vendo agora melhor está a vir grandes abertas de Oeste...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2009 às 13:40)

Actualmente sigo com 16,1ºC, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus e Cirroestratus. O vento sopra moderado, predominantemente de N (360º), nos 23,4 km/h, sendo o seu valor máximo de 27,0 km/h até ao momento. A humidade, depois de cerca de 2 dias acima dos 70%, eis que desceu, encontrando-se nos 55%.

Pressão a 1014 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 7,3ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2009 às 14:11)

Continua o céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas, vento nulo e temperatura de 19,7ºC com 61%HR


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mai 2009 às 15:55)

Boa tarde.
Céu nublado com (cada vez mais) abertas.
Vento moderado de NO.
Temperatura nos 19.4ºC, após mínima de 15.1ºC.
De manhã ainda cairam uns pingos em Lisboa, mas há muito que não chove...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mai 2009 às 16:05)

Extremos de hoje:

*22.0 ºC (14:39)*
*12.7 ºC (02:45) *

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

A temperatura máxima foi de *17,4ºC*, pelas 14:23. Neste momento sigo com 16,1ºC, sendo que já estive nos 15,9ºC.

Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,2ºC/h

O céu cnontinua muito nublado por Cumulus, Altocumulus e Cirroestratus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mai 2009 às 17:49)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.9ºC e o céu está nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.7ºC
T.Minima: 15.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mai 2009 às 18:36)

A máxima de hoje 19.9ºC, seguindo agora com 18ºC e céu nublado com abertas. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.
De realçar que a máxima foi hoje abaixo dos 20ºC, algo que já não acontecia há algum tempo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mai 2009 às 18:59)

Máxima de *20,3 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2009 às 19:05)

Mínima: 14,8ºC
Máxima:20,8ºC

Rajada máxima: 36,4km/h Nw

Agora:
17,5ºC
54%HR
1015hpa
vento fraco
Céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2009 às 19:47)

Neste momento tenho 15,1ºC. O vento sopra moderado, tendo tido a sua rajada máxima pelas 15:58, com 36,6 km/h, de O (270º).

Humidade nos 69%, pressão a 1015 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 9,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2009 às 20:01)

Neste momento vou com 16,6ºC, 55%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Mai 2009 às 20:51)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 14.0ºC e uma máxima a rondar os 20ºC.

Sigo com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2009 às 21:35)

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, aqui, mas em toda a faixa N-O, a neblusidade predomina! A temperatura actual é de 14,6ºC, sendo que a humidade se encontra nos 73%.

Pressão a 1015 hPa e vento fraco de O (270º), nos 10,1 km/h.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mai 2009 às 21:39)

O céu está cada vez mais desimpedido, o que provavelmente terá implicações na mínima esta noite, especialmente se o vento abrandar...
Por ora, estão 15.8ºC.

Extremos do dia: 
19.9ºC
15.1ºC

Mais um dia de pouca amplitude térmica...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (12 Mai 2009 às 21:46)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima até ao momento foi de 14.5ºC (6:04) e a máxima aos 19.1ºC (14:54)...rajada máxima atingiu *28km/h* NW (16:29).

Sigo com:

14.9ºC

59%Hr

1014hpa

vento 12km/h W

Fica aqui uma foto tirada hoje ás 11:09.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mai 2009 às 22:38)

Dia marcado por algumas nuvens e algum vento.

Mínima de 13.9ºC e máxima de 17.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mai 2009 às 23:05)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado por Cumulus._

---

Actualmente tenho 14ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2009 às 00:40)

Boa noite.

Neste momento 10,2º, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2009 às 01:32)

*Extremos do dia 12 de Maio*:

Tmin: 13,1ºC
Tmáx: 18,7ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## AnDré (13 Mai 2009 às 03:42)

Vai morrinhando por aqui.
0,2mm acumulados.

Vento fraco e 13,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2009 às 07:07)

Bom Dia!

Alguns aguaceiros fracos caíram durante a noite. No entanto, não chegaram para conseguir registar algo. A temperatura mínima foi de 13ºC, sendo que os mantenho actualmente!

Humidade a 87%*
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NO (315º)


Muitos Cumulus na faixa N-O!


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *14,2 ºC*.

Acumulados *0,2 mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2009 às 09:17)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 10.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## DRC (13 Mai 2009 às 09:23)

Pela cidade da Póvoa de Santa Iria
o Sol brilha livremente no céu azul, nebulosidade só a Oeste, mas ainda lá longe.
Vamos ver se vêm aí alguns aguaceiros (fracos).
Temperatura: 15,8ºC
Vento: fraco ou nulo
Estado do tempo:Pouco nublado, nublado a Oeste
Precipitação: 0.0 mm


----------



## vitamos (13 Mai 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia! 

Céu praticamente encoberto, vento fraco. De manhã chuvisco fraco que cessou há poucos minutos.


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2009 às 09:59)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 13,8°C...Agora o céu está limpo apenas com algumas nuvens do lado do mar.


----------



## mocha (13 Mai 2009 às 10:43)

Boas, caiu ainda a pouco um belo aguaceiro agora o sol espreita


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2009 às 12:21)

Boas Tardes!

Com céu, que por vezes chega mesmo a encobrir, por grandes Cumulus, vento fraco a moderado, e humidade relativamente alta, é como se apresenta o início de tarde de hoje! Tenho 18,2ºC de temperatura, e 65% de humidade!

O vento encontra-se nos 20,5 km/h, actualmente, de NO (315º), com um valor máximo de 27,0 km/h, pelas 09:30!

Pressão a 1016 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 10,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2009 às 12:49)

Aqui céu encoberto com cúmulos já de chamar a atenção  temperatura actual de 19,0ºC e 55%HR...de madrugada pelos vistos ainda choveu! mas não registei nada...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2009 às 13:51)

Céu nublado, com boas abertas e vento moderado de Oeste.

Temperatura de *20,9 ºC* e *52 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2009 às 14:12)

A temperatura está agora em queda, depois de uma máxima de *18,7ºC* pelas 13:14. Actualmente tenho 17,6ºC.

A humidade encontra-se nos 69%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de ONO (292º)


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mai 2009 às 14:47)

Boa tarde!
Céu muito nublado com abertas.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas, e a temperatura segue nos 20.5ºC.
A mínima foi de 14.5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2009 às 17:34)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por aqui estão 22.7ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.2ºC

T.Minima: 10.8ºC


----------



## stormy (13 Mai 2009 às 17:40)

18.9cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2009 às 18:08)

Máxima de *21,1 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2009 às 19:35)

Actualmente sigo com 16,2ºC, e o céu apresenta-se encoberto.

Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de ONO (292º)


----------



## Lousano (13 Mai 2009 às 20:14)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento moderado com temperaturas bem frescas (8,6º min./18,3º max.).

Neste momento 14,6º


----------



## Teles (13 Mai 2009 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado durante a manhã, chegando a haver alguns aguaceiros,durante a tarde houve algumas abertas e o sol lá deu um pouco da sua graça,neste momento,céu muito nublado e uma temperatura de 17.8


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mai 2009 às 20:19)

Céu bem carregado, e temperatura nos 16.8ºC, após máxima de 20.7ºC.
O vento diminuiu a sua intensidade...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Mai 2009 às 20:55)

Boa noite a todos 

_Temp. actual: *17 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *68 %*
_Vento: *W/NW a 17 km/h*
_Pressão: *1016.9 mb*
_________________

Belos contrastes de nuvens e como pano de fundo um céu de um azul fantástico durante esta tarde; mas agora, céu geralmente muito nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2009 às 20:58)

O céu está deveras ameaçador, mas ainda não caiu nem uma pinga!

Humidade nos 75%, e temperatura nos 15ºC
Vento a 19,8 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2009 às 21:02)

Depois da tarde, ligeiramente quente, a noite apresenta-se um pouco ventosa.

Temperatura de *16,5 ºC* e *72 %* de humidade relativa, vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## mauro miranda (13 Mai 2009 às 21:16)

Boa noite, depois de uma longa ausencia, voltei.


o dia foi um pouco secante, falando meteorologicamente, sendo a máxima de 20.7ºC e a mínima de 13.6ºC



Um resto de um maio repleto de trovoadas como o dia de sábado passado


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2009 às 21:45)

A máxima foi de 21,5ºC e acabou de chover mas foi fraco...agora estão 16ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mai 2009 às 22:00)

Por aqui já choveu...
De momento, não chove, e a temperatura está nos 16.1ºC.

Extremos do dia:
14.5ºC
20.7ºC


----------



## meteo (13 Mai 2009 às 22:49)

Céu nublado,um chuvisco ou outro..Vento fraco a moderado..Nem calor,nem frio..É mesmo o pior tempo que pode haver
Há uns dias alguem dizia que é bem mais interessante este tempo que o AA e calor..Não concordo nem por nada..Para isto que venha os dias de 25 graus sem vento!

Claro ideal mesmo era trovoadas magnificas e chuva,mas isso já é pedir muito


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mai 2009 às 23:08)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *14,2 ºC*
Tx: *21,1 ºC*

P. Acum: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2009 às 23:22)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto, com predominância de vento moderado, e humidade relativamente alta._

---

Actualmente tenho 14ºC, o céu está encoberto, e não chove, nem choveu, ainda...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2009 às 23:52)

Por cá dia marcado por muitas nuvens e algum vento de norte.

Mínima de 13.3ºC e máxima de 18.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2009 às 07:15)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado/encoberto, e temperatura mínima de 12ºC

Actualmente tenho 13ºC, e, _para variar_, os Cumulus preenchem o céu!

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NE (45º)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2009 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 13.1ºC
Por agora estão 16.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mai 2009 às 09:20)

Bom dia!
Amanhece o dia com o céu totalmente encoberto, embora aqui e ali se vejam uns laivos de azul...
O vento vai soprando com alguma intensidade.
15.4ºC é a temperatura actual, após uma mínima de 14.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *13,7 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2009 às 10:09)

Depois da mínima na casa dos 13 ºC, a temperatura já está nos *17,1 ºC*.

Algumas abertas e vento moderado de NO.

---

Às 8h, Portalegre era uma das estações mais frias do país, com *7,7 ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2009 às 10:41)

Bom dia!

Alguns cumulus num céu geralmente pouco nublado. Choveu ainda esta noite mas de forma pouco significativa.


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2009 às 11:03)

Boas
Tive mínima de 13,2°C...
Agora céu nublado mas com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mai 2009 às 12:07)

Mantém-se a muita nebulosidade no céu...
Temperatura nos 18.5ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (14 Mai 2009 às 12:25)

BOM DIA LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 15.9ºC 12:15
Temp ao sol: 16.2ºC 12:15
Pressão: 1017.8Hpa  02:15
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado a Forte 35.4 km/h  12:15
Escala de Beaufort :5
Direção do Vento: NW  12:15
Temperatura do vento: 13.5ºC 12:15
Humidade Relativa: 54 % 12:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0mm 12:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.1mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 12:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento nao chove o céu esta nublado com algumas abertas o vento sopra forte de Nordwest tendo registado a rajada Max de 37.1 km/h as 12:11


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2009 às 12:42)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens e vento moderado de norte.
A temperatura está nos 15,8ºC e a humidade nos 50%.

A mínima de hoje foi 13,0ºC.
Ao inicio do dia caíram alguns chuviscos que não acumularam nada.

--------------

*Extremos de ontem:*

Tmin: 12,7ºC
Tmáx: 18,6ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm


----------



## Lousano (14 Mai 2009 às 12:55)

Boa tarde.

Devido à borraceira que caiu durante o início da madrugada, a temp. mín. quedou-se pelos 11,5º.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco/moderado e 16,0º.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mai 2009 às 15:12)

A temperatura não sobe muito, estando agora nos 19.5ºC.
Céu nublado, mas com boas abertas.
Vento moderado com rajadas, a soprar de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2009 às 18:07)

Máxima de *19,9 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NNO.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2009 às 18:11)

Boas Tardes!!

Dia marcado por céu muito nublado por Cumulus e vento moderado a forte! A temperatura máxima foi de *16,7ºC* pelas 13:33, e actualmente tenho 15,6ºC.

Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 42,8 km/h de N (360º), com um valor máximo de *51,4 km/h*, há pouco.
Pressão nos 1019 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mai 2009 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.6ºC, o vento sopra moderado e o céu está nublado com abertas.

T.Minima de Hoje: 13.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mai 2009 às 18:28)

Está um vento bem desagradável na rua...
Sigo com 17.6ºC, céu nublado com abertas, e vento moderado com rajadas...


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2009 às 19:30)

Pela primeira vez este mês tive uma máxima inferior a 20ºC hoje a máxima foi de apenas 19,3ºC...a rajada máxima foi de 54,9km/h NW...

Agora sigo com 16,5ºC, 50%HR, 1019hpa e vento moderado com rajadas...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2009 às 19:52)

A -0,7ºC/h vai descendo a temperatura. Actualmente tenho 14,2ºC, e humidade a 55%

O vento sopra forte, nos *47,2 km/h* de NNO (338º), actualmente!


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Mai 2009 às 20:11)

Olá

Sigo com 14.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1020.2 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mai 2009 às 20:12)

Bom final de tarde 

_Temp. actual: *16 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *55 %*
_Vento: *N a 35 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
_________________

Agora, céu geralmente pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2009 às 21:05)

Está a ficar uma noite para o fria tendo em conta que estamos a meio de Maio...estou com 14,8ºC, 53%HR e vento moderado mas a a enfraquecer agora para a noite


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2009 às 21:18)

Estou com 13,4ºC de temperatura, a descer lentamente. As cores do Pôr-do-Sol ainda preenchem o céu, e apenas restam alguns Fractus, a NO.

Humidade nos 67% e pressão a 1020 hPa. Vento a 13,3 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mai 2009 às 21:33)

Extremos do dia:
14.2ºC
20.8ºC

De momento, 14.9ºC e vento, bastante...


----------



## mauro miranda (14 Mai 2009 às 22:00)

boa noite

bem o dia foi caracterizado por periodos de ceu muito nublado, vento moderado sendo alguns momentos temporários, moderado a forte, o que aumentou um pouco a sensaçao de frio

T. Máx - 19.1ºC
T.Min - 13.2ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado, vento menos moderado e neste momento 14.6 graus


----------



## miguel (14 Mai 2009 às 23:08)

Vou indo com 13,2ºC, 62%HR e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mai 2009 às 23:42)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cumulus, e vento moderado a forte. A temperatura máxima foi muito baixa para um dia de Maio._

---

Actualmente tenho 13,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2009 às 00:03)

Por cá dia marcado por algumas nuvens que se foram dissipando ao longo do dia, e muita nortada (rajada máxima de 57.9 km/h).

Mínima de 12.5ºC e máxima de 16.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2009 às 07:07)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado, e temperatura mínima de 11ºC. Actualmente sigo com 12,3ºC, humidade a 73%, e o vento sopra fraco, de NNO (338º), nos 8,6 km/h actualmente.

Pressão a 1020 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 7,6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2009 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.0ºC, o vento sopra moderado de N e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo, apenas com alguns cirrus. O frio da manhã foi bastante atenuado por um generoso sol.


----------



## Lousano (15 Mai 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 5,6º

Neste momento 14,7º, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Mai 2009 às 12:08)

BOM DIA LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO 

Temp actual 17.1ºC/ 12:00
Temp ao sol: 19.3ºC/ 12:00
Pressão: 1021.8Hpa 12:00
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 23.5 km/h 12:00
Escala de Beaufort :4
Direcção do Vento: NORTE 12:00
Temperatura do vento: 15.9ºC 12:00
Humidade Relativa: 53 % 12:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm 12:00
Chuva Precipitação ultimas 24h:0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 12:00
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mai 2009 às 12:54)

Bom dia!
Céu praticamente limpo, com o vento a soprar moderado.
Temperatura nos 19ºC, após mínima de 13.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2009 às 13:12)

Aqui tive uma mínima de 11,6ºC...

Agora céu limpo e 18,4ºC, 43%HR, 1020hpa e vento moderado...


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2009 às 14:06)

Vai subindo mas lentamente! a ver se chega aos 21ºC previstos para Setúbal hoje... Vou agora com 19,5ºC, 39%HR, 1020hpa e vento moderado com a rajada máxima até agora de  36,7km/h...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2009 às 14:28)

Boa Tarde!

Actualmente tenho apenas 16,4ºC. A temperatura máxima de hoje já foi mais alta do que a de ontem, mas ainda assim, até ao momento, ainda não superou os *17,2ºC*. O vento tem soprado moderado, do quadrante N, estando nos 24,1 km/h actualmente, e com um valor máximo de *35,9 km/h*.

Humidade nos 47%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,3ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2009 às 14:30)

Mínima de *12,2 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mai 2009 às 14:43)

19.8ºC...
De facto, isto para Maio anda muito fresco...
Vento moderado, céu limpo..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2009 às 15:53)

Apenas *19,7 ºC* depois de uma máxima de *21,1 ºC*.

Dia fresco, com o vento a tornar-se moderado a partir do meio da tarde.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2009 às 16:44)

Vento moderado a forte de NNO. 
Temperatura nos 16,2ºC. Fresquinho!

A máxima não foi além dos 18,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2009 às 16:46)

AnDré disse:


> A máxima não foi além dos 18,2ºC



E a mínima ? 

Certamente mais fresca do que a minha, numa noite de brisa constante.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mai 2009 às 17:40)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão  22.0ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 23.9ºC
T.Minima: 10.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2009 às 17:41)

Actualmente tenho 15,9ºC, depois de uma temperatura máxima que não passou dos *17,5ºC*, pelas 14:53!

Humidade nos 53%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,2ºC

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Fractus, com maior incidência na Serra!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2009 às 20:06)

Tarde de vento fraco a moderado de NNO, com tendência para abrandar.

Céu pouco nublado e temperatura nos *16,2 ºC* e humidade nos *57 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mai 2009 às 20:09)

Encontro-me com 14,5ºC, em descida lenta. Humidade nos 66% e pressão a 1018 hPa!

O vento acalmou, e agora sopra fraco de NO (338º), nos 10,1 km/h.

Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,2ºC


----------



## Lightning (15 Mai 2009 às 20:13)

Tenho andado fugido do fórum 

E assim vou continuar...

16,5º
1019 mb
5,4 km/h
53& HR

Destaque para a mínima mais baixa deste mês (portanto, desde dia 1): 11,9º

Resumindo, desde o dia 1 que não houve uma mínima abaixo de 11,9ºC, tudo acima.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2009 às 20:17)

Boas
A máxima não chegou aos 21ºC previstos pelo IM... Registei 20,6ºC de máxima 

A rajada máxima foi de 36,7km/h NW...

Agora céu limpo e frescote 16,5ºC, 53%HR, 1018hpa e vento moderado...


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mai 2009 às 20:30)

Bom final de tarde 

_Temp. actual: *17 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *55 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 26 km/h*
_Pressão: *1019.0 mb*
_________________

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2009 às 20:54)

na louriceira faz frio! 12.7Cº, 70%RH e vento moderado com rajadas de NW


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2009 às 21:24)

12.2Cº 73%RH vento moderado de NNW


----------



## mauro miranda (15 Mai 2009 às 21:34)

muito boa noite

o dia começou um pouco nublado, mas ao ongo do dia foi limpando a´té ficar completamente limpo. Vento mais uma vez moderado a forte e iss teve consequencias:

T.Máx - 18.7
T.Min - 12.0

Boa noite e bom fim de semana


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mai 2009 às 21:51)

Por hoje, fico com estes valores.

_Temp. actual: *15 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *67 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 22 km/h*
_Pressão: *1019.0 mb*
_________________

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mai 2009 às 22:21)

Agora *14,3 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.

Vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

---

Extremos de hoje:

*12,2 ºC* / *21,1 ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2009 às 00:42)

Por cá dia marcado por céu limpo e muito vento (nortada) 51.5 km/h de rajada máxima.

Mínima de 11.6ºC e máxima de 16.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2009 às 00:45)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, com maior incidência na zona da Serra de Sintra._

---

Actualmente tenho 12ºC de temperatura, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2009 às 01:10)

Boa noite.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 9,5º.

Pelo caminho, o sensor de temperatura do carro acusou 7,0º nas zonas mais baixas.

Parece que estamos em Março.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2009 às 02:29)

Actualmente tenho 13ºC, e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado. Humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1019 hPa.

O vento sopra fraco, de N (360º), nos 10,1 km/h actualmente!


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2009 às 04:05)

Boa noite! 

Por aqui sigo com 13,3ºC
Vento fraco e humidade nos 84%.

---------------------

*Extremos do dia de ontem:*
Tmin: 11,4ºC
Tmáx: 18,2ºC
Precipitação: 0,0mm


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2009 às 04:05)

Por cá neste momento o vento acalmou bastante e estou com 13.3ºC, a temperatura subiu um pouco desde a 0h


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2009 às 04:05)

Despeço-me com 13ºC de temperatura. Há uma ligeira névoa no ar.

Não há vento. Pressão a 1018 hPa.


Até logo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2009 às 07:12)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *13,6 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2009 às 09:16)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 11.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2009 às 09:53)

na louriceira,ceu muito nublado,  vento fraco do quadrante oeste, 63%RH e 18.0Cº.
devido á entrada de ar mais quente a temperatura deu um grande pulo desde a madrugada


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mai 2009 às 11:38)

Bom dia
Hoje já chuviscou mas sem acumular...


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2009 às 11:46)

Boas
Tive mínima de 13,5ºC

Agora céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas, o dia está é mais quentinho que os últimos dias! vou agora com 21,6ºC, 49%HR e vento nulo!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2009 às 12:21)

Por aqui neste momento estão 24.2ºC e o céu está nublado com pequenas abertas.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2009 às 12:28)

Actualmente:
22,2ºC
52%HR
1019hpa
10,9km/h WSW


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2009 às 12:34)

sigo com 20.6Cº, 52%RH e vento fraco de W


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2009 às 13:50)

Boa Tarde!

Actualmente sigo com 19,4ºC, após uma mínima de 12ºC. O céu está muito nublado por Cumulus e Cirrus.

Humidade ns 57%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,8ºC


Há pouco, pela zona de Grândola, o *Daniel Vilão* relatava uma temperatura de cerca de 22ºC!


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Mai 2009 às 14:29)

Olá

Pela Aroeira sigo com 19.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2009 às 14:50)

A temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos 19,4ºC. A neblusidade tem vindo a reduzir, pelo que, agora, o céu apenas se encontra muito nublado a Norte!

Humidasde nos 62%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

A temperatura máxima foi de *20,4ºC* pelas 13:28. Actualmente tenho 18,7ºC, e humidade nos 69%

O vento sopra moderado, nos 21,2 km/h actualmente, de ONO (292º).

Pressão a 1017 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 12,7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mai 2009 às 17:28)

Boa tarde a todos. 

_Temp. actual: *21 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *60 %*
_Vento: *W a 20 km/h*
_Pressão: *1015.9 mb*
_________________

Céu nublado com algumas abertas.
Nuvens dispersas em 760m *(W)*, nuvens dispersas em 1100m *(SW)*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 24.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.9ºC
T.Minima: 11.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2009 às 18:09)

Máxima de *23,1 ºC*.

Céu nublado, com algumas abertas e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2009 às 19:58)

Boas
A máxima foi de 23,3ºC...

Agora sigo com 19,3ºC, 69%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2009 às 20:02)

após uma tarde de ceu pouco nublado, cumulus provenientes de NW enchem o ceu e o vento passa a fraco/moderado de NW.
agora ainda 18.1Cº com 66%RH


----------



## mauro miranda (16 Mai 2009 às 21:35)

muito boa noite 

o dia foi marcado por uma completa seca meteorológica

O sol ainda brilhou, mas sempre com ceu nublado, mas hoje houve uma diminuição do vento o que fez com que:

T. Máx - 22.7
T.Min - 13.2

O vento está completamente fraco, o céu muito nublado e uma noite algo abafada...


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2009 às 21:49)

16.3Cº e 63% RH numa noite bastante mais agradavel do que é costume aqui na louriceira


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mai 2009 às 21:50)

Boa noite a todos. 
Por hoje fico com:

_Temp. actual: *18 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *73 %*
_Vento: *W/NW a 15 km/h*
_Pressão: *1016.9 mb*
_________________

Céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mai 2009 às 22:06)

Extremos de hoje:

*13,6 ºC* / *23,1 ºC*

---

Céu pouco nublado e ainda *17,2 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2009 às 22:16)

Por aqui sigo com muitas nuvens e vento fraco.
A temperatura está nos 16,0ºC e a humidade relativa nos 79%.

*
Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 12,3ºC
Tmáx: 21,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mai 2009 às 23:16)

O céu encontra-se muito nublado. Choviscou, há pouco.

Temperatura nos 16ºC e humidade a 77%. Vento fraco de O (270º).


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2009 às 23:33)

Já chove por aqui.

13,4º


----------



## Teles (16 Mai 2009 às 23:45)

E por aqui também já chove


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2009 às 00:12)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu, alternando entre o muito nublado e encoberto._

---

Actualmente chove fraco. Temperatura nos 15ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2009 às 00:59)

Por cá dia marcado por algumas nuvens que se foram dissipando ao longo do dia, mesmo assim ainda chuviscou algo que se tem vindo a arrastar até agora.

Mínima de 12.6ºC e máxima de 20.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2009 às 02:16)

Depois de um periodo de chuva fraca, eis que volta a calmaria. Actualmente o céu encontra-se muito nublado e tenho 13ºC de temperatura.

O vento sopra da 12,2 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2009 às 03:19)

Despeço-me com 13ºC, e humidade a 79%. O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus.

Pressão a 1018 hPa e vento a 5,0 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## Teles (17 Mai 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado e começa por haver algumas abertas, temperatura actual de  19.4 e vento nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2009 às 11:20)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *13,3 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2009 às 11:53)

vento fraco, 19.1Cº e 47%RH


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2009 às 12:15)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 14.5ºC.
Por agora estão 22.7ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2009 às 12:27)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 13,4ºC...

Agora o céu está nublado com pequenas abertas e a temperatura é de 19,5ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2009 às 12:33)

Boa tarde!

Depois de uma temperatura mínima de 12ºC, eis que sigo com 16,8ºC, a subir ao ritmo de +0,7ºC/h. A temperatura máxima até ao momento foi de 17,0ºC

Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2009 às 14:29)

Actualmente encontro-me com 17,0ºC, igualando a máxima do dia até ao momento. Há pouco, a temperatura desceu até aos 15,9ºC. 

Humidade nos 49% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

O vento sopra moderado, nos 23,4 km/h, de NO (315º).


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mai 2009 às 15:58)

*Boa tarde a todos.* 

_Temp. actual: *19 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *49 %*
_Vento: *W/NW a 17 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
_________________

Tarde agradável de céu com algumas nuvens a 1100m vindas de W.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2009 às 16:34)

A temperatura máxima foi de *18,1ºC* pelas 15:12. Actualmente tenho 17,6ºC, e humidade nos 50%. O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus!

Pressão a 1020 hPa e vento moderado de NO (315º), a soprar a 17,6 km/h actualmente.

Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2009 às 17:19)

Máxima de *21,0 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas.

Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2009 às 17:46)

Máximas de hoje, em algumas estações com qualidade de instalação comprovada.

Penteado, Moita: 23,0 ºC
Damaia, Amadora: 21,0 ºC
Moscavide: 21,0 ºC
Oeiras (fsl): 20,1 ºC
Portela: 18,7 ºC
Queluz: 18,6 ºC


Note-se que as zonas de maior altitude aqueceram muito pouco face às de menor altitude, como se pode verificar, comparando as máximas de Queluz e da Amadora ou as de Moscavide e da Portela, por exemplo.
Embora algumas diferenças registadas ultrapassem os 2 ºC, elas existem mesmo, mesmo em distâncias de apenas 2 km entre estações.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2009 às 18:22)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Máximas de hoje, em algumas estações com qualidade de instalação comprovada.
> 
> Penteado, Moita: 23,0 ºC
> Damaia, Amadora: 21,0 ºC
> ...



Aqui a 142m de altitude, a máxima foi de 18,9ºC.

Em Odivelas (zona baixa), a apenas 20m de altitude, a temperatura máxima deverá também ter sido mais elevada.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2009 às 19:04)

Neste momento tenho 16,5ºC. A neblusidade aumentou substancialmente! Humidade nos 68%

Vento nos 21,2 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2009 às 20:51)

Céu pouco nublado e *16,2 ºC*.

Venham os dias de céu limpo e o calor.


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2009 às 21:31)

A máxima aqui foi de 21,8ºC menos que ontem que foi de 23,3ºC...Rajada máxima de 32,3km/h...


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mai 2009 às 21:37)

De volta ao sítio do costume, eis que, após ter deixado a chuva que caía na Maia, não apanhei mais chuva pelo caminho...
Mas está muita e ameaçadora nebulosidade a entrar de NO...
Sigo, de momento com 16.3ºC.

Extremos do dia:
14.4ºC
23.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2009 às 21:39)

Bastantes Cumulus na faixa N-O, e temperatura nos 14ºC.

Humidade nos 76%, pressão a 1020 hPa e vento fraco de N (360º), nos 5,0 km/h actualmente.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mai 2009 às 21:44)

Boa noite a todos. 
Por hoje me despeço com:

_Temp. actual: *16 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *72 %*
_Vento: *W/NW a 15 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
_________________

Céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mai 2009 às 22:55)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.4ºC
T.Minima: 14.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mai 2009 às 23:19)

Por hoje despeço-me com céu pouco nublado, 15.1ºC, 1020hpa, vento fraco, e com a esperança de que esta semana tenha estação nova....


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mai 2009 às 23:21)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto por Cumulus._

---

Actualmente tenho 13ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mai 2009 às 23:29)

Extremos de hoje:

*13,3 ºC* / *21,0 ºC*

---

Céu pouco nublado e *14,4 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2009 às 23:47)

Por cá dia marcado por muitas nuvens e algum vento.

Mínima de 12.0ºC e máxima de 18.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2009 às 06:48)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e temperatura mínima de 11ºC. Actualmente mantenho os 11ºC.

Humidade nos 76%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de N (360º)


Até logo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2009 às 09:14)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 12.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.3ºC e o céu encontra-e limpo.


----------



## vitamos (18 Mai 2009 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu maioritariamente muito nublado. Com o passar dos minutos vão surgindo abertas e o sol começa já a marcar a sua presença.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2009 às 12:10)

Mínima de *13,0 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas.

Temperatura de *20,2 ºC* e *45 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mai 2009 às 12:20)

Bom dia!
Eis que estou a estrear a WMR200, que me indica 19ºC, e 46%HR.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
A mínima esta noite foi de 13.4ºC.
Ainda vou andar uns dias a tentar colocar os sensores numa posição aceitável, por isso os valores ainda virão da velhinha estação...


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2009 às 13:46)

Boas
Tive de mínima 12,3ºC...

Agora céu praticamente limpo vento fraco e 20,0ºC com 39%HR...


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mai 2009 às 17:38)

boas

Nortada forte aqui em Sesimbra, vento na ordem dos 40km/h constantes.

abraços


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2009 às 17:46)

A máxima foi de 21,0ºc e a mínima de 12,3ºC...a rajada máxima foi de 43,0km/h WNW...

Agora sigo com céu limpo e 19,6ºC, 41%HR e 1019hpa com vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2009 às 19:06)

Boa tarde!

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi de *17,8ºC*. O céu manteve-se pouco nublado por Fractus. O vento soprou em geral moderado, tendo tido algumas rajadas fortes. A humidade mínima desceu aos 44%. Actualmente tenho 15,9ºC e 55%.

Vento nos 14,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mai 2009 às 20:02)

Bom final de tarde. 

_Temp. actual: *17 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *55%*
_Vento: *N/NW a 35 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
_________________

De momento, céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mai 2009 às 20:18)

Gilmet disse:


> A temperatura máxima de hoje foi de *17,8ºC*.



Por Moscavide, terra de muito calor, a máxima foi de *21,4 ºC*.

O vento soprou sempre moderado, o que impediu uma maior subida da temperatura.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2009 às 20:47)

Actualmente sigo com 13,8ºC, e a humidade encontra-se ns 65%. Apenas alguns Fractus na faixa N-O.

Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de N (360º).
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,4ºC/h.


----------



## stormy (18 Mai 2009 às 21:19)

sigo com uns frios 14.7Cº


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Mai 2009 às 21:28)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 11.6ºC e uma máxima a rondar os 21ºC.

Sigo com 13.3ºC.
A pressão é de 1021.3 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mai 2009 às 21:52)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.3ºC
T.Minima: 12.3ºC

Por agora estão 16.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2009 às 23:02)

Aqui tenho agora apenas 13,8ºc e 60%HR


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2009 às 23:07)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)





_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Fractus._

---

Actualmente tenho 13,5ºC e humidade nos 69%


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mai 2009 às 23:23)

Sigo com 14.9ºC e 59%...
Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
13.4ºC
24.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2009 às 23:47)

Por cá dia marcado por céu pouco nublado e muita nortada.

Mínima de 11.7ºC e máxima de 17.0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2009 às 02:20)

Boa noite!

Por aqui o vento acalmou.
Estão 12,6ºC de momento e humidade nos 71%.

------------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 11,5ºC
Tmáx: 18,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2009 às 06:58)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus, vento moderado, e temperatura mínima de 11ºC. Actualmente tenho 12ºC.

Humidade nos 78%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mai 2009 às 07:24)

Muito bom dia. 

_Temp. actual: *13 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *77 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 15 km/h*
_Pressão: *1020.0 mb*
_________________

Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mai 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Actualmente na Portela de Sacavém, a 2 km de Moscavide, com *14,2 ºC* na estação meteorológica da Portela.

Por Moscavide, um pouco mais quente, estando já uma temperatura de *16,1 ºC*.

O céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo e o vento fraco, embora constante.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mai 2009 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.1ºCNeste momento estão 18.3ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado. Pressão em 1020 hPa.

Mínima matinal de 10,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mai 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Amanhece o dia com o céu pouco nublado, temperatura nos 16.3ºC e 55%HR.
Mínima de 13.5ºC às 5h32...
Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## ct5iul (19 Mai 2009 às 10:24)

BOM DIA
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.5ºC/  10:15
Temp ao sol: 24.7ºC/  10:15
Pressão: 1019.5Hpa  10:15
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 16.5 km/h 10:15
Escala de Beaufort :3
Direção do Vento: NW 10:15
Temperatura do vento: 13.8ºC 10:15
Humidade Relativa: 57 % 10:15
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm  10:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 ALTO  10:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Temperatura mínima registada ate ao momento 10,5ºc ás 05:05


----------



## Saul Monteiro (19 Mai 2009 às 12:00)

Boas

A mínima foi de 12.3ºC (6:37)

Sigo com céu limpo

18.7ºC

40%Hr

1018hpa

5km/h N


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2009 às 12:29)

Boas
Tive uma mínima de 12ºC

Agora céu limpo, o vento é fraco e a temperatura amena 20,0ºC, 38%HR...


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mai 2009 às 13:33)

Vou seguindo com 20.8ºC, 42%HR e céu pouco nublado.
O vento segue fraco...


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2009 às 13:50)

Vou agora com 22,0ºC e 33%HR o vento sopra fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2009 às 14:04)

Boa Tarde!

Actualmente tenho 18,7ºC de temperatura, sendo a máxima do dia até ao momento de 18,8ºC. A humidade encontra-se nos 45% e o vento sopra moderado de O (270º).

Pressão a 1018 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 6,5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.0ºC
T.Minima: 10.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2009 às 17:46)

Actualmente tenho 17,1ºC. A temperatura máxima não passou dos *18,8ºC* pelas 13:45.

O vento sopra moderado, tenho tido o seu valor máximo às 17:09, com *40,3 km/h*.

Humidade nos 48% e pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2009 às 17:56)

A máxima por Setúbal foi de 23,8ºC...

Agora sigo com 21,9ºC, 40%HR, 1017hpa e vento moderado! a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 32,3km/h NW...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (19 Mai 2009 às 18:03)

A máxima chegou aos 21.3ºC (15:47)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado

19.4ºC

43%Hr

1015hpa

vento 19km/h N


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mai 2009 às 21:18)

Olá boa noite. 

_Temp. actual: *17 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: 63 %
_Vento: *NW a 20 km/h*
_Pressão: *1017.9 mb*
_________________

De momento, céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2009 às 22:20)

Tenho agora 15,7ºC, 67%HR e vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mai 2009 às 22:23)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Cirrus._

---

Actualmente tenho 13ºC


----------



## ct5iul (19 Mai 2009 às 23:04)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MINIMA: 10.5ªC 05:05
TEMP MAXIMA: 22.1ºC 14:32
RAJADA MAXIMA: 36.0 KM/H 22:52
Temp actual: 13.6ºC 23:00
Pressão: 1016.6Hpa 23:00
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 25.5 km/h 23:00
Escala de Beaufort :4
Direcção do Vento: N 23:00
Temperatura do vento: 7.2ºC 23:00
Humidade Relativa: 71% 23:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm 23:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 23:00
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mai 2009 às 00:00)

Extremos do dia:

13.5ºC às 05h32
22.5ºC às 15h36

De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 15.4ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2009 às 02:11)

Boa noite! 

Por aqui vento moderado de Norte e 12,6ºC
75% de humidade relativa.
Noite fresca.

*
Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 11,2ºC
Tmáx: 20,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2009 às 06:53)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Cirrus, sendo que na Serra houve, e há nevoeiro. A temperatura mínima foi de 12ºC, sendo também a temperatura actual.

Humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Teles (20 Mai 2009 às 07:33)

Boas! Por aqui o dia começou com céu quase limpo , apenas alguns cirros e uma temperatura de 11.2


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *13,1 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por uma cobertura de nuvens altas e bastante ténues.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mai 2009 às 09:40)

Bom dia!
Céu nublado por nuvens altas...
Temperatura mínima de 13.7ºC às 5h49, e presentemente nos 17.6ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia!  

Uma camada translúcida de nuvens forma hoje um filtro em volta do sol, não impedindo-o contudo de aquecer bem. Manhã agradável, vento fraco e pressão em 1016hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mai 2009 às 12:02)

Boa Tarde

A Minaima de Hoje por aqui foi de 10.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 25.2ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mai 2009 às 12:12)

Mantém-se o céu nublado por nuvens altas, embora já existam algumas abertas.
Vento fraco, 21.8ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2009 às 12:48)

O céu está muito nublado por uma fina camada de Cirroestratus. A temperatura é de *21,6ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 45%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,9ºC/h


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2009 às 13:07)

Boas tardes!

Aqui por terras do Sado a mínima foi de 12,2ºC...

Agora vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas, a temperatura é de 23,1ºC com 41%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco com a rajada máxima até ao momento de  24,8km/h...


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mai 2009 às 13:28)

A temperatura segue no seu máximo diário, nos 23.1ºC...
Quanto ao resto, tudo na mesma, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mai 2009 às 14:00)

Por aqui muitas nuvens altas, mas ainda assim 23,9ºC.
Vento fraco de NE.

A mínima hoje foi de 11,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2009 às 14:06)

A máxima até agora foi de 24,6ºC... agora caiu para os 20,4ºC e a humidade subiu para os 50%HR...Tempo característico de verão aqui em Setúbal...Ao final da tarde deve subir e ai se registar a máxima...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2009 às 15:00)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Valor actual de *24,1 ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante Leste.


----------



## ct5iul (20 Mai 2009 às 15:06)

BOA TARDE
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 22.5ºC/ 15:00
Temp ao sol: 26.8ºC/ 15:00
Pressão: 1014.0Hpa 15:00
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 4.1 km/h 15:00
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: NE 15:00
Temperatura do vento: 22.1ºC 15:00
Humidade Relativa: 46 % 15:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm 15:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 9 MUITO ALTO 15:00
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mai 2009 às 15:41)

Por aqui vai bem quente, sem darmos muito por isso...
25.8ºC, e 37%HR.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2009 às 17:22)

Tive uma máxima mais elevada do que o esperado! Registei de máxima *28,9ºC* (16:28)

A rajada máxima foi de 24,8km/h NW...

Agora céu com nuvens altas e 26,2ºC, 30%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2009 às 17:35)

Máxima de *26,9 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mai 2009 às 17:51)

Extremos de hoje:

*28.9 ºC (16:05)*
*8.9 ºC (06:32) *


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.2ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.6ºC
T.Minima: 10.2ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2009 às 17:55)

HotSpot disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> *28.9 ºC (16:05)*
> *8.9 ºC (06:32) *



Ena máximas iguais  só nas mínimas se nota uma grande diferença! o que faz o efeito terra mar  

Mínima hoje: 12,2ºC (6:17)
Máxima hoje: 28,9ºC (16:28)

Agora:
25,2ºC
32%HR
1012hpa
11,5km/h NW


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mai 2009 às 19:28)

Por aqui a máxima cifrou-se nos 26.3ºC...
De momento, céu nublado, vento fraco, 22.3ºC e 48%HR.
Acabei agora de montar o pluviómetro, e realmente a imaginação não tem limites... que ginástica... depois posto fotos...


----------



## ct5iul (20 Mai 2009 às 19:40)

BOA TARDE
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAXIMA:29.2ºC 15:57
TEMP MINIMA:10.1ºC 06:13
Temp actual: 20.3ºC/ 19:35
Temp ao sol: 20.7ºC/ 19:35
Pressão: 1008.1Hpa 19:35
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 10.7 km/h 19:35
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: NW 19:35
Temperatura do vento: 18.3ºC 19:35
Humidade Relativa: 60 % 19:35
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm 19:35
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 19:35
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2009 às 20:10)

Curiosamente, por aqui, a temperatura máxima não passou dos *21,6ºC*, pelas 12:46.

Actualmente tenho 18,5ºC, e humidade nos 67%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km7h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,3ºC e variação de temperatura nos -0,5ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2009 às 21:29)

Noite agradável, com *18,0 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.

Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mai 2009 às 22:04)

Despeço-me com 19.3ºC, 51%HR, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2009 às 22:10)

Encontro-me com 14ºC de temperatura, e 76% de humidade. O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus, sendo que também há alguns Fractus.

Pressão a 1013 hPa e vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mai 2009 às 22:40)

Olá boa noite. 

_Temp. actual: *17 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *63%*
_Vento: *NW a 28 km/h*
_Pressão: *1012.9 mb*
_________________

Foi um dia de céu composto essencialmente por nuvens altas mas mais quente do que ontem devido ao significativo abrandamento do vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2009 às 22:45)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá boa noite.
> 
> _Temp. actual: *17 ºC*
> _Humidade rel.: *63%*
> ...



De que estação retiras esses dados ?

Sempre bastante próximos dos meus, apesar de os teus valores de vento serem claramente superiores.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mai 2009 às 23:16)

*Extremos e Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus._

---

Actualmente tenho 14ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (20 Mai 2009 às 23:33)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: 25.8ºC (17:12)
T. Mínima: 12.5ºC (6:11)

Rajada máxima: *21.2km/h* (21:59)

Sigo com:

16ºC

57%Hr

1011hpa

Vento 5km/h N


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mai 2009 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje:

*13,1 ºC* / *26,9 ºC*

---

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e *16,2 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2009 às 00:20)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, vento fraco e 15,0ºC.

-----------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 11,7ºC
Tmáx: 24,7ºC


Ainda vi umas pequenas mammatus ao final da tarde. Mas quando cheguei a casa para tirar fotografias, já pouco ou nada restavam delas.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (21 Mai 2009 às 00:37)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda vi umas pequenas mammatus ao final da tarde. Mas quando cheguei a casa para tirar fotografias, já pouco ou nada restavam delas.



Bom registo *AnDré*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2009 às 07:12)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e muito nublado por Cirrosestratus. Houve nevoeiro na Serra, sendo que ainda continua a haver, na vertente Norte! Por aqui, apenas alguma névoa.

Temperatura mínima na casa dos 12ºC, sendo também a temperatura actual.

Humidade a 85%*
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NNE (22º)


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mai 2009 às 07:28)

Olá bom dia.  

_Temp. actual: *14 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *82 %*
_Vento: *(?) a* *4 km/h*
_Pressão: *1011.9 mb*
_________________

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## vitamos (21 Mai 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia!

Manhã com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Pressão em 1011hPa. O dia promete ser quente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2009 às 10:38)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *14,2 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco do quadrante Leste.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Mai 2009 às 10:38)

Mínimo Hoje: *9.8 ºC (06:31) *


----------



## ct5iul (21 Mai 2009 às 12:19)

BOM DIA
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 23.1ºC 12:15
Temp ao sol: 26.5ºC 12:15
Pressão: 1011.2Hpa 12:15 
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 5.0 km/h 12:15 
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direção do Vento: SW 12:15
Temperatura do vento: 22.9ºC 12:15
Humidade Relativa: 51 %
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm 12:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 8 MUITO ALTO 12:15
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mai 2009 às 13:09)

Boa tarde

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 14.4ºC
Neste momento estão 28.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2009 às 13:34)

Por aqui quase muito nublado por uma quase uniforme camada de cirroestratos.
22,4ºC e vento fraco de sul.
Humidade nos 48%.


A mínima foi de 12,6ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mai 2009 às 14:16)

Boa tarde!
Céu nublado por nuvens altas, temperatura nos 22.2ºC e HR nos 56%.
Vento moderado de NO.
Mínima de 15.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2009 às 15:31)

Boa Tarde!

Muitos Cirroestratus, no céu, e temperatura nos 19,2ºC. A humidade encontra-se relativamente alta, nos 67%. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de S (180º), nnos 17,4 km/h actualmente.

Pressão a 1013 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 13,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2009 às 16:54)

Contrariando a esmagadora maioria das estações de Portugal Continental, que exibem temperaturas acima dos 20ºC, eis que me encontro com 19,0ºC. É com temperaturas desta ordem que se apresenta todo o Litoral.

A máxima não passou dos *20,4ºC*, pelas 13:41.

Humidade nos 66% e pressão a 1013 hPa. 
Vento a 24,1 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mai 2009 às 17:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Contrariando a esmagadora maioria das estações de Portugal Continental, que exibem temperaturas acima dos 20ºC, eis que me encontro com 19,0ºC. É com temperaturas desta ordem que se apresenta todo o Litoral.
> 
> A máxima não passou dos *20,4ºC*, pelas 13:41.
> 
> ...



De facto, nota-se bem o contraste entre o litoral e o interior hoje, é só espreitar o site do IM e os relatos dos nossos companheiros foristas do interior...
Eu ainda vou estando acima dos 20ºC, mas por muito pouco, seguindo com 20.6ºC e 57%HR.
Vento fraco, céu pouco nublado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2009 às 17:56)

Máxima de *23,3 ºC*.

Dia bastante mais fresco do que ontem.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Mai 2009 às 18:02)

Gilmet disse:


> Contrariando a esmagadora maioria das estações de Portugal Continental, que exibem temperaturas acima dos 20ºC, eis que me encontro com 19,0ºC. É com temperaturas desta ordem que se apresenta todo o Litoral.
> 
> A máxima não passou dos *20,4ºC*, pelas 13:41.




Olá Gilmet, + 1 a: 

_Temp. actual: *20 ºC*  pois então!
_Humidade rel.: *60%*
_Vento: *SW a 19 km/h*
_Pressão: *1012.9 mb*
_________________

Céu geralmente pouco nublado.


----------



## fsl (21 Mai 2009 às 18:49)

Em OEIRAS, com a entrada de Ar Marítimo, a MAX tambem se quedou por 18.8º :

Actualizado a 21-05-09  18:47)
Temperatura:	17.3°C 
Humidade:	76%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	13.1°C 
Vento:	0.0 km/hr SSW
Pressão:	1013.3 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	16.8 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 230.2mm
Wind chill:	 17.3°C 
Indíce THW:	 17.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 17.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 14.1°C às   7:05	 18.8°C às 14:35
Humidade:	 70%  às  16:29	 86%  às   7:18
Ponto de Orvalho:	 11.1°C às   0:00	 15.0°C às  12:49
Pressão:	 1011.6mb  às   5:48	 1014.2mb  às  12:03
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 22.5 km/hr  às   5:40
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 13.3°C às   5:48	
Maior Indíce Calor		 19.4°C às  14:35SIZE]


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mai 2009 às 19:06)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.0ºC
T.Minima: 14.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2009 às 20:17)

Neste momento tenho 16,7ºC, sendo que a humidade se encontra no 68%.

O vento sopra moderado de SO (225º), nos 21,2 km/h actualmente.

O céu está encoberto!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2009 às 20:35)

Por Moscavide, terra de muito calor, estão apenas *16,9 ºC*.

Não é costume temperaturas tão baixas por cá nesta altura do ano.


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2009 às 21:40)

Boas
Dia fresco e muito húmido hoje...a máxima não foi alem dos 22ºC com o vento sempre presente moderado a forte...rajada máxima 40km/h...

Agora céu muito nublado e 17,9ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mai 2009 às 21:44)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 13.2ºC
Sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mai 2009 às 21:50)

Por aqui, o céu está muito nublado, vento fraco...
Temperatura nos 17.7ºC, pressão nos 1013hpa e HR nos 70%...

Extremos deste dia fresco, para a altura do ano em que estamos:

15.7ºC
23.7ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Mai 2009 às 22:12)

Sigo com 17.0ºC
A pressão segue nos 1014.5 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mai 2009 às 22:44)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)





_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cirroestrauts, sendo que, com o avançar da tarde, os Cumulus foram preenchendo o céu, até o encobrir completamente._

---

Actualmente tenho 16ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2009 às 23:07)

O tempo ao longo dos últimos 3 dias tem sido caracterizado por céu limpo e alguma nortada, apenas hoje a partir da tarde excepção, foi um dia marcado por algumas nuvens e vento gelado de sul.

18 de Maio: Mínima - 11.7ºC e máxima - 16.9ºC

19 de Maio: Mínima - 11.6ºC e máxima - 18.2ºC

20 de Maio: Mínima - 12.2ºC e máxima - 21.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2009 às 23:44)

Noite de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Valor actual de *16,8 ºC* e humidade relativa de *72 %*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mai 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

*14,2 ºC* / *23,3 ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2009 às 07:05)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus, e nevoeiro na Serra, que ainda se mantém. Temperatura mínima de 13ºC, valor que se mantém actualmente!

Humidade a 84%*
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de SSO (202º)


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mai 2009 às 08:52)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 12.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 18.4ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## mocha (22 Mai 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia a todos, desde ja votos de um excelente fim de semana de preferencia com  e se nao for pedir muito , por aqui sigo com ceu a intercalar o pouco e muito nublado e segundo o widget vou com 17ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2009 às 10:10)

Tive uma mínima algo elevada em comparação com o que temos tido... 15,2°C
Agora céu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## vitamos (22 Mai 2009 às 10:43)

Bom dia!

Manhã com nevoeiros matinais na zona de Vila Franca de Xira e lezíria Ribatejana. Por Coimbra céu pouco nublado. Alguns cumulus. Vento fraco num dia agradável.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Mai 2009 às 11:12)

BOM DIA
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 17.0ºC 10:25
Temp ao sol: 19.3ºC 10:25
Pressão: 1012.6Hpa 10:25
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 9.7 km/h 10:25
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direção do Vento: S 10:25
Temperatura do vento: 16.3ºC 10:25
Humidade Relativa: 65 %
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm 10:25
Índice Ultra/Violeta:3 MODERADO 12:15
Altitude: 110Metros

PARECE QUE VAI HAVER ALGUMA  PARA O CONTINENTE VAMOS VER NO QUE ISTO VAI DAR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mai 2009 às 12:09)

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2009 às 12:22)

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens e vento em geral fraco de sudoeste.
19,7ºC e 56% de humidade relativa.

Mínima de 13,0ºC.


----------



## stormy (22 Mai 2009 às 14:20)

já há precipitação a SW de sines


----------



## Lightning (22 Mai 2009 às 14:50)

Tenho estado bem atento (muito silenciosamente ) ao fórum e a seguir constantemente os alertas e modelos. 

Vai ser desta...  

Um fim-de-semana em grande vinha bem a calhar, com umas trovoadas de fim de tarde e de noite também e tal... 

Resta-me desejar boa sorte a todos  E aproveitem porque eu, pelo menos, depois de jantar monto o estandarte na varanda 

Pode ser que tenhamos outro out-flow intenso...


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mai 2009 às 15:58)

Enquanto não vem a instabilidade que antecede o calor, eis que continuamos neste tempo atípico e fresco...
Após uma mínima de 14.4ºC e uma máxima de (até ver) 22.6ºC, eis que sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NO, pressão nos 1011hpa, 20.7ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2009 às 16:17)

Por aqui sigo com 20ºC e vento em geral fraco de sudoeste.

A sudoeste-oeste já avisto o topo das células mais próximas.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2009 às 17:15)

Enquanto o Interior Norte do País, _torra_, aqui, a temperatura máxima não passou dos *19,3ºC*, pelas 16:46!

Actualmente tenho 18,9ºC, e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.

Humidade nos 56%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de OSO (248º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mai 2009 às 17:28)

Máxima de *21,8 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de SO.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Mai 2009 às 17:47)

Extremos de hoje:

*24.7 ºC (15:33)*
*13.0 ºC (04:38) *

Por volta das 3 da manhã podem chegar os primeiros aguaceiros.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mai 2009 às 18:03)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 24.2ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.5ºC
T.Minima: 12.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mai 2009 às 18:27)

Tarde agradável, mas relativamente fresca para Maio.

Temperatura de *20,1 ºC* e *52 %* de humidade relativa.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de OSO, pressão atmosférica a descer.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2009 às 19:49)

Actualmente tenho 17,6ºC de temperatura. O céu está muito nublado por Altocumulus, e a humidade encontra-se nos 64%!

Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de O (270º)


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2009 às 21:57)

Uma pequena célula passa a Oeste, no mar. A temperatura actual é de 16ºC.

Humidade a 77%, pressão a 1013 hPa e vento a 8,6 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## Jodamensil (22 Mai 2009 às 22:14)

Pessoal da zona de lisboa ou mais perto do litoral que diga como esta ai as coisas. Tou a ver bastante trovoada para o lado do litoral nos últimos 15 minutos


----------



## psm (22 Mai 2009 às 22:15)

Aqui no Estoril, assino o que o gil acabou de postar!


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2009 às 22:28)

Jodamensil disse:


> Pessoal da zona de lisboa ou mais perto do litoral que diga como esta ai as coisas. Tou a ver bastante trovoada para o lado do litoral nos últimos 15 minutos



Da Costa de Caparica o Henrique relata também dois relâmpagos.

Daqui estou a ver a célula a passar a oeste. 

15,7ºC.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mai 2009 às 22:28)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago! E poucos segundos depois, ouvi o respectivo trovão! A causadora foi a célula a Oeste!






Temperatura nos 16ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mai 2009 às 22:30)

Aqui na zona interior e a apenas 30 metros de altitude ainda não se observam relâmpagos.

O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de Sul, com *17,5 ºC*.


----------



## psm (23 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## psm (23 Mai 2009 às 00:09)

Não acabou ainda, está sempre a bombar!! Para Maio é lindo!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 00:12)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns)





_Dia de céu, alternando entre o pouco nublado e o muito nublado, com o decorrer do dia. Foi possível vizualizar um relâmpago e alguns trovões distantes, agora, à noite._

---

Por aqui, nem pinga...


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Mai 2009 às 00:16)

Boa noite a todos, cá estou para este fim de semana fazer seguimento a este evento.

Enquanto houver aulas, e então neste período que se aproximam os exames, mantenho esta postura de vir só em dias de festa.

Estou neste momento com 16.3ºC, a pressão é de 998 hPa.

Destaque para o vento que está a aumentar de intensidade, SW16 km/h agora mesmo.

Quanto ao céu, nublado, com abertas, nada de especial portanto. Parece que para Norte e Oeste daqui é que tem sido, mas, de facto, por aqui ainda nada de relâmpagos, nem trovões, e muito menos chuva.

Até logo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2009 às 00:29)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Estou neste momento com 16.3ºC, a pressão é de 998 hPa.



Bem-vindo de volta. 

Nota-se que tens andado ausente da meteoloucura, ainda nem reparaste que a pressão correcta de referência para a tua zona ronda os *1012,7 hPa*. 

---

Noite de céu muito nublado por aqui, com *17,3 ºC* de temperatura e *75 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2009 às 00:43)

Máximos de Reflectividade às 00h00



CopyRight@Isntituto de Meteorologia 2009


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2009 às 00:57)

Uma noite de ananases e bananas...

Mesmo com um dia relativamente fresco, a noite nada tem arrefecido e estão ainda *17,3 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2009 às 00:59)

Por cá dia marcado por alguma nuvens que foram aumentado gradualmente ao final da tarde, estando agora o céu muito nublado.

Mínima de 13.1ºC e máxima de 20.4ºC.


----------



## stormy (23 Mai 2009 às 01:02)

tres descargas num desenvolvimento a NW da louriceira


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 01:24)

psm disse:


> Não acabou ainda, está sempre a bombar!! Para Maio é lindo!



A pequena célula passou realmente aí nessa zona, aqui a tão poucos quilómetros nem um pingo.






Ainda não aparece no radar nem no satélite devido aos atrasos, mas o André na costa (margem sul) reporta descargas a norte.





stormy disse:


> tres descargas num desenvolvimento a NW da louriceira



A célula em questão continuou a desenvolver-se à medida que seguia para norte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Mai 2009 às 01:25)

Há pouco a caminho de casa o meu pai avistou trovoadas a Oeste de Lisboa. Por aqui, um surpreendente céu limpo sobre a cidade.

16.5ºC agora.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mai 2009 às 01:50)

Já há relatos por aí.Que bom.
Confesso que a imprevisibilidade de localizações específicas 
onde algo possa ocorrer é sempre o fascínio destas situações.
Tocou-vos desde já, a alguns de vós.
Eu , por cá, a distantes 300 km tudo é ainda muito  ténue.
Mas tudo, pode vir já a ser , daqui a nada...


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mai 2009 às 03:57)

Bom fim-de-semana. 

_Temp. actual: *16 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *82 %*
_Vento: *S a 9 km/h*
_Pressão: *1011.9 mb*
_________________

Períodos de céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos.
…e foi mesmo um relâmpago que avistei a Oeste de Loures! 
Será passageiro?


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Mai 2009 às 06:47)

Boas

Só agora cheguei a casa, eu e o Miguel fomos para o cabo Espichel por volta das 21h e foi sempre a ver clarões e alguns raios, até as 5 da manhã, tudo muito longe, os mais perto foram mesmo aqueles da célula de Lisboa, que o Vince fez o gif , que ainda rendeu 2 fotografias.

Da minha janela, quando cheguei, por volta  das 6.30h, uma célula gigante que fez algo que não consegui perceber, mas depois com a colocação do vídeo peço a vossa ajuda. 
Espero que seja, nem vou dizer, pode não ser nada, posso dizer que durou 1minuto no máximo, o que acho estranho é que não vi nenhuma descarga durante tal situação, pode ser pela luz da manhã, não sei, para mais tarde discutir.

Vou deitar o corpo, devo ter visto mais de 150 clarões durante 6 horas, foi pena a distancia.   

abraços


----------



## Nuno (23 Mai 2009 às 06:54)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Só agora cheguei a casa, eu e o Miguel fomos para o cabo Espichel por volta das 21h e foi sempre a ver clarões e alguns raios, até as 5 da manhã, tudo muito longe, os mais perto foi mesmo aquela célula de Lisboa, que ainda rendeu 2 fotografias.
> 
> ...



Bom dia  é sempre a bombar com vocês, nao perdem uma,parece que o melhor esta para vir, ela esta com uma excelente rotação e elas estão a vir de S SE OU SSE. Por aqui ja chove


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2009 às 08:55)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 14.9ºC.
Por agora estão 21.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de SW e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 10:08)

Bom Dia!

Uma chuvada que se abateu por volta das 5:30, largou por aqui *2,1mm*. A temperatura mínima foi de 14ºC, e actualmente sigo com 18,6ºC.

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de SSO (202º)

Os Cumulus Congestus proporcionam ao céu, um bonito misto de cores!


----------



## meteo (23 Mai 2009 às 10:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Máximos de Reflectividade às 00h00
> 
> 
> CopyRight@Isntituto de Meteorologia 2009



Interessante..Zona do Estoril com chuva torrencial á meia-noite e por aqui nada a essa hora,a calmaria total. Só de madrugada,quase manha ouvi chuva e pelo aparato pareceu bem forte!


----------



## fsl (23 Mai 2009 às 10:24)

Em OEIRAS caíram 1,8mm entre as 05:00 e as 06:00


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mai 2009 às 11:20)

Bom dia!
Na margem sul, choveu qualquer coisinha durante a noite, mas tudo muito ligeiro.
Ainda não estreei o penico...
Quando saí de manhã, estavam 15.2ºC, 84%HR e muita nebulosidade.
De momento estou em Lisboa, e caem umas pingas de vez em quando, mas nada de relevante... até ver...


----------



## kikofra (23 Mai 2009 às 11:54)

Segundo a minha mae caiu a ainda ao bocado chuva torrencial que chegou para fazer a valeta transbordar.

Agora volta a chover.


----------



## pmtoliveira (23 Mai 2009 às 11:55)

Relativamente a Cascais, confirmo que por volta da 00h00 chovia torrencialmente. Não tenho maneira de medir a quantidade de precipitação que caiu, mas tirando a informação do site do IM do cabo Raso (que não fica exactamente na zona onde choveu mais), pode-se ter uma ideia:


----------



## ct5iul (23 Mai 2009 às 12:11)

BOM DIA 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEM MINIMA: 12.9ºC 01:22
Temp actual 17.3ºC 12:05
Temp ao sol: 17.3ºC 12:05
Pressão: 1012.6Hpa 12:05
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 5.9 km/h 12:05
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direcção do Vento: SW 12:05
Temperatura do vento: 17.1ºC 12:05
Humidade Relativa: 71 % 12:05
Chuva Precipitação: 0.8mm 12:05
Chuva Precipitação ultimas 24h:2.1mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 12:05
Altitude: 110Metros

A 5 minutos a traz caiu um aguaceiro que deixou 0.8mm


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 12:16)

A temperatura está praticamente estagnada nos 18,6ºC. A humidade também, estando agora nos 69%

Vento moderado de S (180º), nos 16,9 km/h actualmente, e pressão a 1014 hPa.

O céu está encoberto.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2009 às 12:48)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.6ºC e o céu está nublado mas não chove, de referir que por aqui ainda não choveu nada.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2009 às 12:52)

Boas
Estive ontem desde as 21 horas com o Rebelo no cabo Espichel até por volta das 5 horas da madrugada e posso dizer que durante todas essas horas foi raro o momento em que tivemos sem ver nada, estava sempre a fazer no mar mas longe mas mesmo muito longe!! ai a uns 200 quilómetros mar dentro! A única trovoada que deu para tirar umas fotos foi uma que se desenvolveu já em terra a Norte de Lisboa e aqui fica o registo possível 













Farol:


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2009 às 13:01)

A norte (no mar) estão a desenvolver-se rapidamente um conjunto significativo de células que se estão a dirigir para sul. Parecem bem carregadinhas   vamos lá ver no que isto dá...  

Espero que cheguem cá ao final do dia pelo menos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2009 às 13:06)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Estive ontem desde as 21 horas com o Rebelo no cabo Espichel até por volta das 5 horas da madrugada e posso dizer que durante todas essas horas foi raro o momento em que tivemos sem ver nada, estava sempre a fazer no mar mas longe mas mesmo muito longe!! ai a uns 200 quilómetros mar dentro! A única trovoada que deu para tirar umas fotos foi uma que se desenvolveu já em terra a Norte de Lisboa e aqui fica o registo possível
> 
> 
> ...



Belas Imagens


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2009 às 13:23)

Conclusão, trovoada toda no oceano, não esperava outra coisa, o resto do dia será uns aguaceiros e nada mais, enfim  nunca tive esperanças.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2009 às 13:27)

Eu e o Henrique estivemos até por volta das 5h da manhã na praia da Fonte da Telha. A meia distância entre Lisboa, e o Cabo Espichel onde estavam o Miguel e o ajrebelo.

Tal como o Rebelo disse, o aparato de relâmpagos foi bastante significativo. E ainda conseguimos captar alguns em vídeo. Foi pena estarmos tão longe.

No entanto olho para o radar de descargas e não foram detectados nem um décimo daquilo que vimos. Será que não detectam descargas entre-nuvens?

À vinda para Lisboa, cerca das 5h05, apanhei uma enorme chuvada no tabuleiro da ponte que se estendia até Sete Rios. Aí vi ainda 2 enormes clarões. Foi uma óptima forma de acabar a madrugada! 


Agora em Odivelas, denoto que aqui pouco choveu.
Levo apenas 1,3mm acumulados. 


20ºC de momento.


----------



## kikofra (23 Mai 2009 às 13:34)

choveu torrencialmente a estrada transformou se num rio. nao sei se as fotos vão espelhar a realidade. ja as ponho aqui. Ainda ouvi um trovao.


----------



## kikofra (23 Mai 2009 às 13:38)

Aqui podem ver a precipitacao segundo o im, acho k ainda nao aparece a precipitação do evento, mas as 11h registou uma grande precipitação


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mai 2009 às 13:49)

Depois de muitos dias ausente volto com noticias de trovoada e chuva forte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2009 às 14:03)

Por aqui á pouco eis que finalmente caiu um aguaceiro; por agora já não chove e o céu está nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2009 às 14:17)

Vejo as células do Alentejo...são formações muito bonitas em redondo...vou para mais uma caçada


----------



## Henrique (23 Mai 2009 às 14:51)

Umas fotos extraidas de um filme capturado hoje durante a noite (fraca qualidade) na caçada com o André pela praia na Fonte da Telha.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 14:55)

Excelentes fotos pessoal!


Continua o céu encoberto, e a temperatura é de 17,8ºC. Humidade a 69% e pressão a 1014 hPa. Vento moderado, nos 13,0 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2009 às 15:05)

Boas fotos, malta!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2009 às 15:25)

Por aqui neste momento cai um aguaceiro.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (23 Mai 2009 às 15:25)

Tirei fotos a uma funnel que se formou de uma pequena célula atrás da minha casa em Coruche... Depois posto as fotos 

Coruche, Tornado Alley, ehehehehe.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 15:57)

Está-se a desenvolver uma pequena célula a Norte da serra de Sintra. Por lá, já chove! Aqui fica uma foto _fresquinha_ !






Temperatura nos 18,2ºC


----------



## squidward (23 Mai 2009 às 16:24)

que valente "carga-dágua"
para ai durante quase 20 mins.
não me lembro de chover com tanta intensidade e durante tanto tempo


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2009 às 16:36)

Grandes fotos!!
Tanto da Fonte da Telha como do Cabo Espichel.
Parabéns!
Por acaso tive em Alto das Vinhas e também vi muitos relâmpagos.
Agora vou para Sintra e vamos lá ver que o que me espera.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 17:05)

Compilação de imagens, das Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas de hoje, disponibilizadas pelo IM:







Actualmente, o céu está encoberto, e chove fraco. Tenho 14ºC de temperatura!


----------



## kikofra (23 Mai 2009 às 17:05)

ja deve ter chegado ao 20mm hoje:


----------



## DRC (23 Mai 2009 às 17:15)

Parece que o alerta para Lisboa é escusado, nem uma pinga por aqui.


----------



## T-Storm (23 Mai 2009 às 17:24)

DRC disse:


> Parece que o alerta para Lisboa é escusado, nem uma pinga por aqui.



totalmente verdade. Apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco de manha q mal molhou o chao.

E incrivel ver celulas e mais celulas tudo a passar ao lado...


----------



## snowstorm (23 Mai 2009 às 17:27)

Gilmet disse:


> Está-se a desenvolver uma pequena célula a Norte da serra de Sintra. Por lá, já chove! Aqui fica uma foto _fresquinha_ !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantástico!


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mai 2009 às 18:10)

O Mario Lino é que tinha razão... Um gajo aqui vive mesmo no deserto...
Aparte umas pingas de manhã, que nem deram para estrear o penico, e umas gostas perdidas ao fim da manhã, não caiu mais nada, tá tudo sequinho...
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco, 19.9ºC e 60%HR...


----------



## meteo (23 Mai 2009 às 18:28)

AnDré disse:


> Eu e o Henrique estivemos até por volta das 5h da manhã na praia da Fonte da Telha. A meia distância entre Lisboa, e o Cabo Espichel onde estavam o Miguel e o ajrebelo.
> 
> Tal como o Rebelo disse, o aparato de relâmpagos foi bastante significativo. E ainda conseguimos captar alguns em vídeo. Foi pena estarmos tão longe.
> 
> ...


Já tinha pensado nisso..No dia 9 deste mes aqui em Oeiras houve numa só hora uns 20 ou 30 trovões,principalmente entre-nuvens e no radar só lá estavam umas 4 ou 5 aqui para a zona... Pode muito bem ser o facto de não captar entre-nuvens porque nesse dia a maior parte eram mesmo desse tipo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mai 2009 às 18:34)

Por aqui por volta das 17:00H caiu uma boa trovoada, neste momento estão 19.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, de referir que para o interior está um escuro enorme e que também se vem relãmpagos constantes.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.4ºC
T.Minima: 14.9ºC


----------



## Teles (23 Mai 2009 às 18:39)

Boas , vou postar aqui algumas fotos do que se tem passado por aqui ao longo do dia de hoje a primeira foi de telemóvel por isso de fraca qualidade


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Parou de chover. Há algumas abertas a NO. Temperatura nos 15,8ºC e humidade a 77%!

O vento sopra moderado, agora de NNE (22º), nos 13,3 km/h actualmente!


A sequência de imagens de satélite desta tarde!


----------



## T-Storm (23 Mai 2009 às 18:55)

parece q se esta a formar sobre a zona oriental de lx uma celula...


----------



## cardu (23 Mai 2009 às 19:03)

parece que o melhor espectáculo está reservado no alentejo...

aqui na grande lisboa nunca se passa nada.....

ja no inverno assim foi pk ate nevou este ano em beja e aqui nada


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2009 às 19:21)

Sim, parece que realmente vem aí alguma coisa.

Eu já não digo mais nada, porque este tempo sinceramente mete-me nojo...


----------



## cardu (23 Mai 2009 às 19:24)

agora ja chove bem em vfxira mas nao ha nada de trovoada nem granizo.....


----------



## DRC (23 Mai 2009 às 19:29)

Corrijam-me se estiver errado, mas a razão para Lisboa e região 
envolvente não terem tido aguaceiros e trovoadas foi do movimento 
de rotação que se tem mantido constante sobre Lisboa e Setúbal.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Mai 2009 às 19:34)

Boas, tenho neste momento uma célula por cima de mim e da cidade. Mas não deve dar em nada porque não chove nem faz trovoada...


----------



## DRC (23 Mai 2009 às 19:43)

Alguém do Montijo / Barreiro pode confirmar, parecem estar a aparecer algumas nuvens bem grandes na Margem Sul.


----------



## cardu (23 Mai 2009 às 19:46)

bem , isto deve estar a ficar complicado porque até o site do instituto de meteorologia www.meteo.pt deixou de estar acessivel



edit.... já está acessivel novamente.....

aqui acho q ja choveu tudo o que tinha a chover


----------



## DRC (23 Mai 2009 às 19:51)

Parece que aquela célula sobre Lisboa 
afinal traz alguma precipitação, vêem-se ao 
longe "cortinas" de chuva.

O Site do Inst. Meteorologia continua sem dar Cardu.
Aparece escrito: The service is not available. Please try again later.


----------



## meteo (23 Mai 2009 às 19:53)

Muito fraquinho..Agora o céu melhor do dia,que apenas aparenta alguma chuva..Mas foi mesmo o melhor que se viu..Para Norte está mais carregado!


----------



## cardu (23 Mai 2009 às 19:57)

DRC disse:


> Parece que aquela célula sobre Lisboa
> afinal traz alguma precipitação, vêem-se ao
> longe "cortinas" de chuva.
> 
> ...



aqui o site ja ta acessivel...... acho q está a formar uma boa celula aqui na zona de lx
http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mai 2009 às 20:22)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, parece que realmente vem aí alguma coisa.
> 
> Eu já não digo mais nada, porque este tempo sinceramente mete-me nojo...



De facto, partilho da mesma opinião...
De qualquer forma, está uma nuvem com bom aspecto a aproximar-se vinda de norte...
Vamos ver se deixa presente...


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2009 às 20:25)

Como está o Tempo em Fátima?

E amanhã?


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2009 às 20:27)

DRC disse:


> Alguém do Montijo / Barreiro pode confirmar, parecem estar a aparecer algumas nuvens bem grandes na Margem Sul.



Sim ta a vir algo para ca vamos la ver


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Mai 2009 às 20:28)

Bem mas que chuvada. Não trouxe trovoada, mas mesmo assim já foi jeitoso.

Daqui a pouco já vou conferir a quantidade de precipitação.

Desde as 00h choveu apenas 0.5 mm


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

Por Corroios céu muito nublado. O céu está negro, muito ameaçador, e já caíram umas pingas. 

De sul aproximam-se mais células, espero que passem por aqui de noite.


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2009 às 20:41)

Então o que vejo daqui a oeste ta tudo nublado, deve de tar a cair uma carga la para os lados de Almada, tenho umas nuvens bem interessantes uma delas bigorna mesmo por cima do meu predio, e vejo mais umas nuvens interessantes a virem de lisboa e outras a este, com tanta nuvem espero que me calhe algo


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2009 às 20:47)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago grande.


----------



## DRC (23 Mai 2009 às 20:48)

Lightning disse:


> Acabei de ver um relâmpago grande.



Relâmpago? em que direcção?


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2009 às 20:51)

DRC disse:


> Relâmpago? em que direcção?



Na direcção da costa da caparica. A célula move-se muito devagar, quase que está parada.


----------



## DRC (23 Mai 2009 às 20:52)

Lightning disse:


> Na direcção da costa da caparica. A célula move-se muito devagar, quase que está parada.



Essa célula da Costa da Caparica move-se para onde?
Para Oeste?


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Mai 2009 às 20:55)

Fantástico. De 0.5 mm subi para 9.3 mm acumulados. O dia não foi tão mau quanto isso.

Agora de noite haverá mais do mesmo?


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2009 às 20:56)

DRC disse:


> Essa célula da Costa da Caparica move-se para onde?
> Para Oeste?



Sim, vai em direcção ao mar. O céu está de facto muito carregado nessa direcção. 



PedroAfonso disse:


> Fantástico. De 0.5 mm subi para 9.3 mm acumulados. O dia não foi tão mau quanto isso.
> 
> Agora de noite haverá mais do mesmo?



Agora de noite era bom que houvesse mais alguma coisa era... Senão só nos resta o dia de amanhã.


----------



## Henrique (23 Mai 2009 às 21:03)

Não vi nem ouvi nada 
Está-se mesmo a formar aqui por cima, chove moderadamente há 10 minutos.
Estão 18,0ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mai 2009 às 21:05)

9mm hoje.
Dia de alguma trovoada , ao longe, e aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2009 às 21:17)

Vem um a parede enorme de neblusidade para aqui, ate agora nada de nada
tenho as pilhas a carregar pois a parede é enorme e a base tem um tom rosa, acho que ja não vou a tempo tirar fotos


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2009 às 21:20)

mocha disse:


> Vem um a parede enorme de neblusidade para aqui, ate agora nada de nada
> tenho as pilhas a carregar pois a parede é enorme e a base tem um tom rosa, acho que ja não vou a tempo tirar fotos



Essa mesma parede vem de sul/sudeste não vem?


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2009 às 21:31)

ja consegui tirar umas fotos, ja as ponho aqui


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Mai 2009 às 21:46)

Por aqui não vi nada de trovoadas durante o dia todo chuva essa foi pouca, o céu tem-se apresentado sempre muito nublado e por vezes bastante negro com grandes e lindos Cumulunimbos.
Agora o céu está muito nublado e há bastante humidade no ar, 15,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mocha (23 Mai 2009 às 22:02)

Bem com tanta pressa não ficaram assim muito boas, mas da para perceber
Norte






Noroeste





Sul


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2009 às 22:13)

Uma noite de ananases e frutas tropicais.

Muito calor esta noite, com *16,9 ºC* e *80 %* de humidade relativa.

O vento sopra fraco de Norte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Mai 2009 às 22:37)

Mais uma chuvada, que nem dei conta, mas que foi mesmo intensa. Sobe assim para 16.5 mm a quantidade de chuva desde as 00.00 aqui em Almada.

1003.5 hPa
14.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mai 2009 às 22:50)

Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro moderado, que rendeu mais 1,1mm, a acumular aos 2,1mm já registados, o que prefaz um total de *3,2mm* até ao momento!

Temperatura nos 14ºC e humidade a 87%*. Pressão a 1016 hPa, e vento fraco de NO (315º).


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## squidward (23 Mai 2009 às 23:08)

por hoje nada de especial, apenas o forte aguaceiro que durou quase meia-hora por volta das 16h (devido a uma célula que se formou e descarregou agua mesmo por cima de mim ). Trovoada...nada a assinalar, não vi nem ouvi nada.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Mai 2009 às 23:19)

Novo aguaceiro... desta feita mais 1.1 mm.

17.6 mm ao todo, penso que já não cairá mais...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2009 às 23:20)

Extremos de hoje:

*15,2 ºC* / *19,7 ºC*


*0,4 mm* acumulados (até à hora presente)


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2009 às 23:31)

Por cá dia marcado por muitas nuvens mas nada de mais se passou, apenas um fraco agueceiro ao início da noite 

Mínima de 14.2ºC e máxima de 19.5ºC.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 23:35)

O radar mostra também algo de significativo numa pequena zona de Lisboa/Almada, bastante estranho pois parece uma coisa estacionária. Se não fossem os registos do Pedro Afonso pensaria tratar-se de um erro.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mai 2009 às 23:53)

Há coisas que me deixam lixado...
Vim agora do Almada Forum, a 5 Km de casa... Lá caiu uma forte carga de água, confirmando-se os relatos dos nossos foristas de Almada...
Notei que a caminho de Corroios, a água na estrada é cada vez menor...
Em Santa Marta choveu 0!!!
Nada, nem uma pinga para amostra, estradas, carros, tudo seco!!!
Ou seja, precipitação hoje: 0.0000000000mm


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mai 2009 às 23:56)

Extremos do dia:

15.2ºC às 5h52
22.1ºC às 14h08

De momento, 16,8ºC, 82%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco...


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mai 2009 às 00:30)

Olá boa noite. 

_Temp. actual: *16 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *82 %*
_Vento: *N/NE a 13 km/h*
_Pressão: *1015.9 mb*
_________________

De momento o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens.


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Mai 2009 às 00:36)

Realmente que estranho amigos.

Bem, acabo o dia 23 com 17.6 mm acumulados. Bem bom, uma vez que 17.1 foram nas últimas 3 horas do dia.

Vamos ver o que Domingo tem para dar.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2009 às 00:36)

Despeço-me com 16.4ºC e 84%HR...
Até amanhã!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (24 Mai 2009 às 01:00)

Boas Noites 

Dia 23 de maio 

Temp min 13.7 ºC 
Temp max 17.8 ºC
Precipitacao 12 mm 

hoje quando sai do arco do cego, apanehi uma molha tao grande enquanto andava a pela a rovisco pais ...:|

UIi ui tava mesmo agreste ... 


Ate amanha meteocamaradas


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2009 às 01:09)

O céu está muito nublado por Fractus, e tenho 14ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 78%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NE (45º)

Não choveu mais...


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2009 às 02:54)

Eis que o nevoeiro marca presença! A temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos 13ºC e humidade a 90%*

Não registo qualquer vento!


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia!
Claro que não choveu nada durante a noite...
Amanhece assim o dia, com o céu nublado, vento fraco, 18.8ºC e 70%HR.
A pressão vai subindo, indo nos 1017hpa, indiciando o bom tempo que aí virá.
Mínima de 15.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2009 às 11:39)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.3ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2009 às 12:10)

Boa Tarde!

Actualmente tenho 18,0ºC, depois de uma temperatura mínima de 13ºC. A humidade encontra-se nos 62%, a descer ao ritmo de -11%/h!

Pressão a 1017 hPa e vento moderado de N (360º), nos 16,9 km/h actualmente!

Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,9ºC

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado por Cumulus e Cirroestratus!


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2009 às 12:52)

Mantém-se o céu muito nublado, embora sem grandes perspectivas de precipitação.
Temperatura nos 20.5ºC e HR nos 62%.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Bom dia
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado por cumulos congestus e cumulos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Bem que o radar tinha razão Vince:



			
				LUSA disse:
			
		

> Chuva: Bombeiros de Lisboa receberam 100 pedidos até 00:00
> 
> *Os Bombeiros Sapadores de Lisboa receberam cerca de 100 pedidos de intervenção entre as 21:00 e as 00:00 devido a inundações por causa da chuva que caiu na capital*, mas não há registo de danos pessoais e materiais.
> 
> ...



De noite não choveu mais.

Actualmente a temperatura é de 22.4ºC, humidade de 88%


----------



## Lightning (24 Mai 2009 às 12:59)

Boas

Ontem à tarde e hoje de manhã fui tirar umas fotos a uns belos cumulos e cumulos congestus que cobriam o céu aqui em Corroios.

As fotos serão colocadas mais tarde no meu site.

Por agora céu muito nublado, com algumas esperanças de aguaceiros pela tarde... 

Já se estão a formar as primeiras células do dia no interior, que com alguma sorte passarão por aqui mais tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2009 às 13:28)

Mínima de *14,8 ºC*.

Não se registou precipitação durante a noite.

Valores actuais de *19,6 ºC* e *64 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 13:30)

Lightning disse:


> Já se estão a formar as primeiras células do dia no interior, que com alguma sorte passarão por aqui mais tarde.



Eu também gostava mas parece-me que hoje temos uma impossibilidade física pois temos aqui nesta zona um fluxo de NW e acho que nunca virão células do interior para aqui, teriam que vir de norte ou nw e isso parece improvável. Mas também não se deve dizer nunca na meteorologia além de que há sempre a possibilidade de elas não terem que vir do interior mas formarem-se cá na região.


----------



## thunderboy (24 Mai 2009 às 13:43)

Aqui já soam os tambores!!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2009 às 13:50)

Actualmente tenho 18,4ºC, e o céu tem vindo a limpar! No entanto, é possível ver o desenvolvimento de alguns Cumulus, a Este!

Humidade nos 60% e vento a 16,9 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## thunderboy (24 Mai 2009 às 13:52)

Acabou de se instalar a trovoada por aqui!!


----------



## thunderboy (24 Mai 2009 às 13:56)

A tv foi-se e atrovoada passa aqui ao largo


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2009 às 14:05)

Vince disse:


> O radar mostra também algo de significativo numa pequena zona de Lisboa/Almada, bastante estranho pois parece uma coisa estacionária. Se não fossem os registos do Pedro Afonso pensaria tratar-se de um erro.



Andava por Azeitão nessa altura, e sobre Lisboa/Almada, vi essa cortina de água localizada. Na altura até pensei que tivesse sido um aguaceiro repentino, mas parece que ficou por lá estacionada durante algum tempo.

Passei na ponte 25 de Abril por volta das 0h30, e o piso molhado começava só depois da 1ª ponte do Feijó, junto às portagem estava o piso cheio de lençois de água, e o piso molhado prolongava-se até ao Aqueduto das Águas Livres. A partir daí, piso seco.

Já na madrugada anterior, referi que foi entre as portagens da ponte, e Sete Rios que apanhei a maior chuvada da noite. Não se via nada! 

Se houvesse um pluviometro na ponte, certamente teríamos valores interessantes de precipitação desses dois aguaceiros.

Precipitação acumulada na RUEMA da Baixa de Lisboa:





Valores da mesma ordem de grandeza do Pedro Afonso em Almada.
A precipitação maior deverá ter caído sobre o rio.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2009 às 14:31)

Por aqui á pouco pingou, mas não passou mesmo disso de uns meros pingos, por agora o céu está nublado com abertas e á aguaceiros por toda á volta.


----------



## squidward (24 Mai 2009 às 15:01)

está escuro para o Interior...mas mais uma vez deverá passar tudo ao lado daqui


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2009 às 15:02)

O Nosso amigo *Vitamos* relata trovoada  , em Coimbra !


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2009 às 15:09)

Os Cumulus voltaram a preencher os céus! Temperatura nos 19,0ºC, igualando a máxima do dia até ao momento, e humidade nos 61%.

Vento fraco de O (270º), nos 7,2 km/h actualmente!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2009 às 15:15)

E neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro por aqui


----------



## snowstorm (24 Mai 2009 às 15:29)

A norte de Vila Franca de Xira é visível grandes nuvens com um aspecto medonho. Deve estar a chover bem para zonas mais a norte.
 De satélite é o que se vê









As imagens de satélite são de há uma hora atrás.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2009 às 15:31)

Por aqui o céu vai teimando em querer limpar...Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de NO, 21.1ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## DRC (24 Mai 2009 às 15:32)

Na Póvoa céu pouco nublado, a Este e Sudeste céu muito negro, deve chover com fartura para esses lados.


----------



## DRC (24 Mai 2009 às 15:39)

Nada de chuva, nada de trovoada, nada de granizo.
Está tudo no Interior, a partir de Vila Franca deve haver algum escudo anti-nuvens e anti-precipitação.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2009 às 15:44)

neste momento cai um aguaceiro forte


----------



## kikofra (24 Mai 2009 às 16:05)




----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Mai 2009 às 16:30)

Em directo do Tornado Alley Ribatejano   - Coruche, a atmosfera está explosiva:

A Norte da minha posição:







Cerca de 45 minutos depois (ou seja, neste momento):


----------



## squidward (24 Mai 2009 às 16:34)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Em directo do Tornado Alley Ribatejano   - Coruche, a atmosfera está explosiva:
> 
> A Norte da minha posição:
> 
> ...



espetaculo essa nuvem!!!

por aqui também parece haver um escudo anti-trovoadas


----------



## ALV72 (24 Mai 2009 às 16:37)

Aqui por Poiares muita trovoada e chuva moderada a forte desde as 14.00 +-.
Ainda fiz um pequeno video, vou vêr se o coloco no Youtube mais logo.

Joao

Há pouco era assim que estava lá fora.


----------



## T-Storm (24 Mai 2009 às 16:40)

brutais essas fotos...so aqui por lx e q nada se passa...nuvens só ao longe ...parece uma parede!


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

Que sortudos. Infelizmente estamos a ver tudo a passar ao lado.

Tenho aqui umas fotos de uns belos cumulus congestus, que cercam a grande Lisboa, na direcção SE e E, se não me engano:


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2009 às 16:51)

Grandes fotos sim senhor 

Tenho a web ligada para quem quiser ver!está voltada para Este...

21,0ºc
48%HR


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2009 às 17:11)

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NO.

Valores actuais de *20,6 ºC* e *55 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## DRC (24 Mai 2009 às 18:11)

*Resumo deste Domingo na Póvoa de Santa Iria*

Precipitação: 0.0 mm
Nebulosidade: só ao longe
Trovoada: mas qual trovoada? A única trovoada que houve foi a passagem mais baixa de um avião.
Resumo:nada de nada


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2009 às 18:12)

DRC disse:


> *Resumo deste Domingo na Póvoa de Santa Iria*
> 
> Precipitação: 0.0 mm
> Nebulosidade: só ao longe
> ...



Idem idem aspas aspas...


----------



## kikofra (24 Mai 2009 às 18:13)

Por leiria troveja mas e de festa...


Leiria na 1ª


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2009 às 18:16)

A temperatura máxima foi de *19,2ºC* pelas 15:14! Actualmente tenho 18,4ºC, e os Fractus começam a invadir os céus!

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1017 hPa.

Vento a 20,5 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Lightning (24 Mai 2009 às 19:37)

Resumo de ontem e hoje:

Trovoada: 0
Precipitação: 0

Muito sinceramente a meteorologia já me entusiasmou mais, em tempos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2009 às 19:42)

Máxima de *22,4 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por cumulus a Leste e por vários tipos de nuvens, nos restantes quadrantes.


----------



## DRC (24 Mai 2009 às 21:05)

Céu encoberto
Vento fraco/moderado
Temperatura: 17,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mai 2009 às 21:15)

Os Fractus inundam os céus e há nevoeiro na serra! Temperatura nos 16ºC e humidade a 78%!

Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de NNO (338º)
Variação de humidade de +3,0%/h


----------



## meteo (24 Mai 2009 às 21:40)

E pronto,foi tudo para Este..Por aqui nem um trovão..Chuva só ontem ás 5 da manha e depois á noite uns 10 minutos..Muito fraquinho,se tomarmos em conta que havia potencial para bem mais  
Agora vem o calor,Junho está ai á porta


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2009 às 22:13)

Em fim de festa anunciada e prometida, mas adiada e nunca concretizada, eis que sigo com 17.4ºC, 74%HR, céu muito nublado, vento fraco...


----------



## psm (24 Mai 2009 às 22:17)

Boa noite!
Vindo da Assafora onde o tempo se encontrava com o ceu nublado, e vento fraco de N.

Parece que neste evento tive uma noite de chuva torrencial, aqui no Estoril (também na Assafora), no entanto segundo relatos o dia de ontem lá(Assafora) foi de chuva moderada. Devo salientar um pormenor espectacular de que é os terrenos agricolas se encontram bastante humidos para esta altura do ano, e é algo que não se vê todos os anos. Uma segunda Primavera!


----------



## stormy (24 Mai 2009 às 22:26)

já na encarnação sigo com 16.9Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mai 2009 às 22:26)

Boa Noite

Que rica tarde que se passou aqui para estes lados, a partir das 15:00H até mais ou menos ás 20:00H que praticamente choveu por vezes forte ( aguaceiros), e até tive direito a uma trovoadita, finalmente tive 2 dias de festa, agora é esperar pelas próximas, e espero eu que seja em breve.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.1ºC
T.Minima: 13.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (24 Mai 2009 às 22:35)

Já se encontram online no meu site as fotos que tirei ontem e hoje. Podem encontrá-las na Galeria.

De momento, céu muito nublado, com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## psm (24 Mai 2009 às 22:41)

Lightning disse:


> Já se encontram online no meu site as fotos que tirei ontem e hoje. Podem encontrá-las na Galeria.
> 
> De momento, céu muito nublado, com vento fraco a moderado.




Nós aqui no forum não podemos ver?


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mai 2009 às 23:04)

Por hoje me fico com 16.9ºC e 78%HR.
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

15.1ºC (04h07)
22.2ºC (12h21)


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2009 às 23:32)

Por cá dia marcado por muito vento de oeste e muitas nuvens.

Mínima de 13.3ºC e máxima de 18.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2009 às 23:34)

Tudo calminho! vento fraco e temperatura de 16,4ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mai 2009 às 23:43)

Extremos de hoje:

*14,8 ºC* / *22,4 ºC*

*0,0 mm* acumulados


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

DRC disse:


> Corrijam-me se estiver errado, mas a razão para Lisboa e região
> envolvente não terem tido aguaceiros e trovoadas foi do movimento
> de rotação que se tem mantido constante sobre Lisboa e Setúbal.



Olá

O que se passou, foi de certeza a entrada/influência, localmente, de uma massa de ar mais estável, provavelmente vinda do mar. Não vi as cartas. Muitas vezes, no seio de uma massa de ar instável, há 'buracos' mais estáveis, que dão origem às abertas nele existentes. Foi, de facto azar. Esperemos pela próxima... talvez não falte muito, se se mantiver este tipo de tempo. Contudo, parece-me que a partir de 4ª feira vamos ter um cheirinho a verão. Aproxima-se um anticiclone intenso , a partir do Atlântico, cujo eixo irá rodar sobre a Península Ibérica, para sueste.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mai 2009 às 00:37)

Olá boa noite.

_Temp. actual: *16 º*C
_Humidade rel.: *77 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 19 km/h*
_Pressão: *1017.9 mb*
_________________

De momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2009 às 07:00)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu encoberto por Fractus e nevoeiro na Serra, sendo que assim se mantém actualmente! A temperatura mínima foi de 13ºC.

Humidade nos 83%*
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de NNO (338º)


* Dado da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2009 às 08:54)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.1ºC.
Por agora estão 16.7ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mai 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado, e vento moderado, são as notas dominantes deste início de dia...
Não é de descartar a possibilidade de ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros, que, pelo aspecto, e a ocorrerem, deverão ser fracos...
Temperatura nos 16.1ºC, após mínima de 15.5ºC às 6h17.
HR nos 67% e pressão nos 1019hpa.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto, sem chuva. 

O dia de ontem trouxe de volta a trovoada a Coimbra... ou pelo menos o som e os clarões da mesma, uma vez que a grande animação se situava a Este da cidade.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2009 às 12:04)

Vai chovendo (fraco mas persistente).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2009 às 13:05)

Mínima de *15,2 ºC*.

Céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mai 2009 às 13:34)

Mantém-se o céu encoberto, embora já com laivos de azul, aqui e ali...
20.1ºC.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mai 2009 às 14:42)

Céu muito nublado, mas já com algumas abertas. Não chove desde as 12 e 30.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mai 2009 às 16:17)

Aos poucos o céu vai limpando...
De momento, céu pouco nublado, 20.6ºC, 10120hpa, 46%HR, vento fraco a moderado de NO...


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mai 2009 às 17:08)

Olhando para Norte e Noroeste, ainda se vão vendo algumas nuvens, mas o final de festa já foi há muito...
Para Sul, céu completamente limpo, o que se deverá manter nos próximos dias...
A máxima até agora foi de 21ºC...
De momento, 20.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mai 2009 às 18:10)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 20.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nujblado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.8ºC

T.Minima: 15.1ºC


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2009 às 18:32)

agora 17.9Cº


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2009 às 18:58)

Boa tarde!

Dia de céu, em geral, muito nublado por Cumulus. A temperatura máxima foi de *18,2ºC* pelas 15:22! Actualmente sigo com 16,0ºC e humidade nos 58%. O vento sopra moderado, de NNE (22º), nos 13,3 km/h, e com um valor máximo de *37,4 km/h* de ONO (292º) pelas 16:53.

Pressão a 1021 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mai 2009 às 19:47)

Céu cada vez mais desimpedido...
Temperatura a baixar bem (-1.7ºC/hora), com o valor em 17.6ºC.
Vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2009 às 20:03)

Máxima de *21,0 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2009 às 21:04)

Mínima de hoje de 14,9ºc...a máxima foi de 21,5ºc... a rajada máxima foi de 31,0km/h...

Agora sigo com 16,3ºC, 60%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2009 às 21:37)

15.3cº


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2009 às 22:19)

Sigo com 13ºC, e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado por Fractus, provinientes de N (360º), direcção em que sopra o vento, a 12,2 km/h actualmente!

Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1022 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2009 às 22:35)

Por cá dia marcado por céu pouco nublado e algum vento.

Mínima de 13.5ºC e máxima de 17.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2009 às 23:06)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu, em geral, muito nublado por Fractus e Cumulus._

---

Actualmente tenho 13ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mai 2009 às 23:13)

Boa noite a todos. 

_Temp. actual: *15 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *72 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 19 km/h*
_Pressão: *1023.0 mb*
_________________

Noite com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2009 às 07:04)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus. A temperatura mínima foi de 12ºC, e actualmente tenho 13ºC. O céu apresenta pouca neblusidade, e a humidade encontra-se nos 75%.

Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de NE (45º)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2009 às 07:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *13,4 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## stormy (26 Mai 2009 às 07:54)

agora 14.0Cº


----------



## ct5iul (26 Mai 2009 às 08:47)

BOM DIA LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MÍNIMA: 12.2ºC 06:36
Temp actual 15.8ºC 08:40
Temp ao sol: 21.9ºC 08:40
Pressão: 1022.5Hpa 08:40
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado a Forte 28.4 km/h 08:40
Escala de Beaufort :4
Direcção do Vento: N 08:40
Temperatura do vento: 10.0ºC 08:40
Humidade Relativa: 62 % 08:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0mm 08:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 MODERADO 08:40
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento o vento sopra moderado a forte a rajada máxima foi de 41.00km/h registada as 08:21


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2009 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 12.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 19.1ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Início de manhã com muito nevoeiro que está agora em fase final de dissipação. Céu pouco nublado e ausência de vento.


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Mai 2009 às 09:37)

Boas


O céu está azul, não se vê uma nuvem, o vento já está com alguma intensidade embora fraco mas não nulo, prevendo para a tarde então que se faça sentir mais do mesmo sitio   aqui no litoral.

Neste momento 15.8º , mas olhem,  que o vento agora que fui lá fora ver a temperatura, até já se pode dizer que está  moderado.  até a nortada madrugou.

abraços


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia!

Os últimos dias foram marcados por muita nebulosidade e temperaturas que variaram entre os 13 e os 20ºC.
Não tive muita sorte com a precipitação.
Acumulei apenas no dia 23, 1,3mm.

Hoje, o céu está Limpo, e o vento sopra moderado de NE.
A temperatura mínima foi de 12,6ºC.
Por agora 18ºC.


----------



## Teles (26 Mai 2009 às 11:30)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo , vento moderado e uma temperatura de 23.0


----------



## Henrique (26 Mai 2009 às 11:59)

Céu limpo e vento moderado.
Temperatura actual: 20,0ºC (11:56)
Temperatura mínima: 13,7ºC (6:37)
Hr: 52%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2009 às 12:30)

Por aqui neste momento estão 24.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2009 às 12:31)

Boas

Mínima algo fria ainda 12,6ºC...

Agora já se nota o dia mais quentinho vou com 21,5ºC, 33%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mai 2009 às 13:41)

Boa tarde!
Céu limpo, e vento moderado com rajadas está a ser a nota dominante.
Mínima de 14ºC e máxima, até ao momento, de 22.5ºC, que é a temperatura actual...
HR nos 41%, e pressão nos 1021hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2009 às 13:49)

Por cá o dia está a ser marcado por muita nortada.

Estou com 19.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2009 às 14:11)

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Fractus, e o vento marca presença, por vezes com rajadas fortes, sendo o seu valor máximo até ao momento de *52,2 km/h* de N (360º), pelas 10:51. Actualmente encontra-se nos 36,7 km/h de N (360º). A temperatura sobe com alguma dificuldade encontrando-se nos 20,5ºC, sendo esta a máxima até agora!

Pressão a 1023 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2009 às 15:02)

Tarde agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.

Valores actuais de *24,2 ºC* e *44 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mai 2009 às 16:15)

Por aqui é o vento que vai merecendo nota de destaque...
Entretanto, vai estando céu limpo, e uns agradáveis 23.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2009 às 16:18)

A temperatura máxima foi de *20,9ºC* pelas 15:20. Neste momento sigo com 20,4ºC, e o vento sopra moderado, de N (360º), nos 23,4 km/h!

Pressão a 1022 hPa, ponto de orvalho nos 11,3ºC e variação de temperatura de -0,1ºC/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2009 às 17:08)

Um dado bastante estranho, da estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Geofísico, pelas 15h. 






---

Entretanto, a tarde continua de céu limpo, mas já com o vento a soprar moderado, o que fez com que a temperatura parasse a sua subida, após ter atingido os *25,2 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2009 às 17:50)

Tive de máxima 25,8ºC...amanha já toco nos 30ºC 

Rajada máxima de 42km/h  N (9:11)

Agora vou com 23,6ºC, 44%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2009 às 17:56)

Já deixei a _tropicalidade_ !

Actualmente sigo com 19,9ºC, e o vento sopra a 37,8 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2009 às 18:27)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.4ºC
T.Minima: 12.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2009 às 19:17)

Máxima de *25,2 ºC*.

Tarde marcada pelo vento moderado que instalou a partir das 16h.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mai 2009 às 19:18)

A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 24.1ºC, sendo que de momento sigo com 22.3ºC.
O vento continua a soprar com intensidade, o céu está limpo, e a pressão nos 1020hpa.
Aguardemos então pelo mini-estio que aí vem...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2009 às 19:44)

Está por aqui um vendaval, já cheguei aos 66 km/h


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mai 2009 às 21:00)

Olá 

Hoje registei uma mínima de 12.2ºC.
Sigo com 16.8ºC.
Pressão nos 1022.0 hPa


----------



## stormy (26 Mai 2009 às 21:09)

agora 17.8Cº


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mai 2009 às 21:57)

Sigo com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Chingula (26 Mai 2009 às 22:32)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Um dado bastante estranho, da estação meteorológica de Lisboa/Geofísico, pelas 15h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso ser a aplicação de uma recomendação da O.M.M. de considerar, como registo de precipitação, os valores descriminados pelos sensores das 
Estações automáticas cuja origem possa ser por exemplo nevoeiro ou orvalho que, anteriormente, como hidrometeoros  não eram considerados precipitação.
Cumpts


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mai 2009 às 22:38)

Despeço-me com 18.5ºC, 61%HR, 1021hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:
14ºC (05h52)
24.1ºC (16h42)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2009 às 23:12)

Chingula disse:


> Penso ser a aplicação de uma recomendação da O.M.M. de considerar, como registo de precipitação, os valores descriminados pelos sensores das
> Estações automáticas cuja origem possa ser por exemplo nevoeiro ou orvalho que, anteriormente, como hidrometeoros  não eram considerados precipitação.
> Cumpts



Também tinha pensado nisso, mas não é possível ter havido nevoeiro nem orvalho às 15h, se nem de manhã ocorreram e o dia foi de céu limpo e níveis de humidade relativa bastante baixos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mai 2009 às 23:20)

Extremos de hoje:

*13,4 ºC* / *25,2 ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2009 às 23:20)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)





_Dia de céu em geral pouco nublado por Fractus. O vento soprou moderado a forte._

---

Actualmente sigo com 16,6ºC e humidade nos 69%.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Mai 2009 às 23:27)

Olá boa noite. 

_Temp. actual: *18 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *64 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 35 km/h*
_Pressão: *1022.0 mb*
_________________

Durante o dia o destaque foi para a intensidade do vento, sobretudo a partir do meio da tarde sendo forte com algumas rajadas. De momento apresenta-se fraco e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2009 às 23:58)

Por cá dia passado a levar com sacos na cara, devido ao vento forte, o céu manteve-se limpo.

Mínima de 12.5ºC e máxima de 21.2ºC, rajada máxima de 66.0 km/h.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2009 às 01:52)

Noite agradável de céu pouco nublado e vento já calmo.

Valores actuais de *17,3 ºC* e *65 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2009 às 03:30)

A temperatura até subiu para os *17,4 ºC* e a humidade desceu para os *63 %*, apesar de o vento continuar a soprar de NO e fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2009 às 04:14)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A temperatura até subiu para os *17,4 ºC* e a humidade desceu para os *63 %*, apesar de o vento continuar a soprar de NO e fraco.



E continua. 

Temperatura de *17,8 ºC* e *62 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2009 às 05:33)

Parece que a mínima de hoje vai ser bastante alta.

Ainda estou com *17,1 ºC* e numa descida extremamente lenta, praticamente estática.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2009 às 06:57)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 15,7ºC e com vento fraco a moderado de NE.
Por agora 17,0ºC e 54% de humidade relativa.

Já cheira a verão.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2009 às 07:07)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado! A temperatura mínima foi de 14ºC, e actualmente sigo já com *18,7ºC*!

Humidade nos 78%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mai 2009 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão já 22.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está limpo, a Minima de hoje foi de 13.8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mai 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco. Será certamente um dia quente!


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mai 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 16.4ºC, às 6h20, e 19.6ºC de momento.
Céu limpo, e vento moderado...


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mai 2009 às 11:51)

Vai aquecendo bem...
24.3ºC, e 43%HR.
Vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## fsl (27 Mai 2009 às 11:56)

Em OEIRAS a TEMP está 6º superior à de ontem à mesma hora : Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-05-09 11:47)
Temperatura: 26.9°C	Wind chill: 26.7°C	Humidade: 43%	Ponto Condensação: 13.3°C
Pressão: 1021.0 mb	Vento: 16.1 km/hr  NE	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm/B]


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mai 2009 às 12:02)

Aqui *29,2ºC* bem quente 

Mais 6,4ºC que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2009 às 12:13)

O dia segue quente! Muito quente! Neste momento tenho 24,8ºC, e a temperatura máxima até ao momento é de *25,2ºC*!

Nem o vento moderado consegue atenuar a temperatura! Com um valor máximo de *41,3 km/h*, sopra de NE (45º), a 25,6 km/h actualmente!

Humidade nos 34%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +1,4ºC/h


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2009 às 12:33)

Aqui em Setúbal vou neste momento com *28,5ºC*, 30%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco!!

A mínima foi de 15,6ºC (+3,0ºC que ontem)


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Mai 2009 às 12:54)

Sigo com 25,0ºC, bastante quente o começo do dia, às 10h 20ºC, vento moderado, mas nem assim a temperatura baixa, céu limpo.
Temperatura ao Sol: 31,6ºC dados às 8h da manhã.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mai 2009 às 13:11)

Temperatura nos 26.8ºC, máxima até ao momento...
A humidade vai baixando, seguindo já nos 36%.
Pena o vento que me vai, provavelmente, estragar a tarde de praia...


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2009 às 13:31)

Tive uma máxima até ao momento de 30,6ºC...agora tenho 30,0ºC e 28%HR o vento sopra fraco...


----------



## meteo (27 Mai 2009 às 13:53)

Boa tarde!
Através do MeteoOeiras:
Depois de uma minima de 15 graus ás 6 da manha,a temperatura tem subido por ai a cima,e neste momento em Oeiras encontra-se nos 30 graus  
Como disse o Fsl há uns dias com ventos do quadrante Leste( que se encontra neste momento) poderá haver erro de 1/2 graus..Ainda assim bem quente,e amanha ainda vai aumentar mais a temperatura  Vamos ultrapassar os 30 aqui em Oeiras quase de certeza.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mai 2009 às 14:10)

Por aqui, já 28ºC...


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2009 às 14:27)

Aqui pela região:


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2009 às 14:38)

A temperatura máxima do dia/mês vai sendo batida incessantemente! *28,0ºC* é a temperatura actual!

Humidade a 30% e pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de E (90º)


----------



## fsl (27 Mai 2009 às 14:39)

EM OEIRAS :


Temperatura: 31.1°C	Wind chill: 31.1°C	Humidade: 34%	Ponto Condensação: 13.4°C
Pressão: 1019.8 mb	Vento: 1.6 km/hr  ENE	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação


*Devido  a deficiência de Ventilação,  a TEMP podera´ ter um erro de +1 ou 2 ºs. *


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2009 às 16:31)

agora sigo com a maxima do dia, 28.1Cº


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2009 às 17:24)

Tive uma nova máxima do ano e fiquei com *31,8ºC* (15:33)...

Agora vou ainda na casa dos trinta com 30,9ºC, 22%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco a moderado! a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de  42,1km/h NE (17:04)


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mai 2009 às 17:24)

Extremos de hoje:

*33.0 ºC (15:40)* Máxima do ano
*12.7 ºC (06:10)* 

Amanha mais calor...


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2009 às 17:27)

31,1ºC será que ainda não tive a máxima!!?  esta noite vai ser difícil sair do tropical  mas não espero uma mínima tropical ainda assim...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mai 2009 às 17:52)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de E e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.9ºC
T.Minima: 13.8ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2009 às 18:26)

Ainda na casa dos 30ºC com 30,5ºC  21%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## meteo (27 Mai 2009 às 18:44)

Só agora a temperatura parece estar a descer,depois de continuo aumento..Chegou aos 32


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2009 às 19:23)

A temperatura máxima do dia, ou a temperatura máxima do mês/ano (Até ao momento), foi de *29,4ºC*, pelas 17:03!

Pela rua, as conversas, eram na sua maioria em torno do calor que se fazia sentir... Eu suei bastante!

Actualmente tenho 25,8ºC
Humidade nos 34%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,4ºC/h


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2009 às 19:38)

Neste momento registo 29,7ºC, 21%HR e vento fraco!


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2009 às 19:41)

agora 26.7Cº após uma maxima de 28.3Cº


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Mai 2009 às 20:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2009*

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 15.5ºC e uma máxima a rondar os 30.0ºC

Sigo com 23.5ºC.
A pressão segue nos 1019.2 hPa.


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2009 às 20:38)

desce bem...24.4Cº


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2009 às 21:13)

Aqui a máxima foi de *30,0ºC*.
A temperatura mais elevada deste ano. 
Vamos lá ver amanhã até onde sobe.

Por agora 22,5ºC com vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2009 às 21:35)

desce, agora, mais lentamente a temperatura.
sigo com 23.3Cº


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2009 às 21:45)

Ainda tenho 20,6ºC, e o vento sopra da 12,2 km/h de N (360º). A humidade encontra-se baixa, nos 42%!

Pressão a 1020 hPa

O céu mantém-se limpo!


----------



## miguel (27 Mai 2009 às 21:49)

Aqui tenho a esta hora 23,8ºC, 40%HR e vento fraco...


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mai 2009 às 21:50)

Dia mais quente do ano com 29.9ºC de máxima...
Destaco ainda uma descida da pressão atmosférica, estando agora nos 1016hpa...
De momento sigo com uns tropicais 24.7ºC e 34%HR..


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Mai 2009 às 21:54)

Sigo com 22.7ºC

Pressão nos 1019.5 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2009 às 22:09)

Por cá dia de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado de Nordeste.

Mínima de 14.5ºC e máxima de 28.2ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (27 Mai 2009 às 22:20)

BOA NOITE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAXIMA : 29.9ºC 16:38
TEMP MINIMA :16.1ºC 05:42

Temp actual 23.1ºC 22:15
Pressão: 1017.5Hpa 22:15
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado 14.7 km/h 22:15
Escala de Beaufort :3
Direcção do Vento: NW 22:15
Temperatura do vento: 20.5ºC 22:15
Humidade Relativa: 48 % 22:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0mm 22:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:15
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mai 2009 às 22:24)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)






_Dia de céu limpo e calor. O vento soprou moderado._

---

Actualmente tenho 19,7ºC. Já saí da tropicalidade!


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mai 2009 às 23:03)

Ao contrario do Gilmet, por aqui ainda se vive nos trópicos...
Sigo com 23ºC, 42%HR, céu limpo e vento fraco...

Extremos do dia: 
16.4ºC
29.9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mai 2009 às 23:21)

*Olá boa noite.* 

_Temp. actual: *24 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *41 %*
_Vento: *N/NW a 22 km/h*
_Pressão: *1019.0 mb*
_________________

Um autêntico dia de Verão antecipado, quente e seco pela influência de leste.


----------



## meteo (27 Mai 2009 às 23:25)

Ainda vai quentinha a noite..22,6 ás 23e17 !


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2009 às 00:31)

*22,5ºC*
Perfeito!

Não fosse o trabalho intensivo de final de semestre, e este momento estaria numa qualquer esplanada a tirar partido deste tempo.
Terá de ficar para depois.

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 15,7ºC
Tmáx: 30,0ºC


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2009 às 01:14)

22,3 ainda..A noite vai escapar á tropicalidade mesmo nas ultimas


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2009 às 02:17)

Quase duas horas depois, e ainda estou com a mesma temperatura: 22,5ºC. Embora já tenha chegado aos 22,8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mai 2009 às 02:21)

AnDré disse:


> *22,5ºC*
> Perfeito!
> 
> Não fosse o trabalho intensivo de final de semestre, e este momento estaria numa qualquer esplanada a tirar partido deste tempo.
> ...



Dois a pensar no mesmo...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2009 às 07:08)

Bom Dia!

Escapei à tropicalidade por pouco! A temperatura mínima foi de *19,0ºC* pelas 01:31, seguindo-se-lhe um aumento considerável, até aos 22,7ºC. A partir daí, a descida foi lenta...

Actualmente tenho 20,5ºC. Tudo se prepara para mais um dia quente...

Humidade a 32%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 26,9 km/h de E (90º), com um valor máximo de 35,2 km/h, do mesmo quadrante!
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,6ºC/h


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2009 às 07:40)

Primeira mínima tropical do ano!!
No limite...
*20,0ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2009 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 14.7ºC
Neste momento estão já 24.6ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *19,5 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia!
Mínima quase tropical, com 18.4ºC, às 06h07...
De momento, sigo já com 21.2ºC, mais 2º que ontem por esta hora...
Céu limpo, claro, e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## fsl (28 Mai 2009 às 09:45)

Em OEIRAS , TEMP com cerca de mais 2º que ontem à mesma hora:

  Condições actuais   (actualizado às 28-05-09 9:32)
Temperatura: 23.5°C	Wind chill: 23.5°C	Humidade: 42%	Ponto Condensação: 9.8°C
Pressão: 1018.3 mb	Vento: 4.8 km/hr  ENE	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2009 às 11:00)

Já na casa dos *24 ºC* e ainda são 11h.

Temperaturas deste género a esta hora significam uma máxima em torno dos 33 ºC.

O vento sopra fraco do quadrante NE e a pressão apresenta-se estável nos *1018,5 hPa*.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2009 às 12:00)

Por agora, vou seguindo com 25.5ºC...
Já baixou a diferença comparativamente com ontem a esta hora...
Passou de 2ºC, para 0.6ºC. Ainda assim mais quente, e provavelmente, irá bater a máxima de ontem...


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mai 2009 às 12:13)

Bom dia, neste momento sigo com 24,8ºC com vento moderado e céu limpo.
Mínima de 18,4ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (28 Mai 2009 às 12:17)

BOM DIA LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 26.1ºC 12:15
Temp ao Sol 33.4ºC 12:15
Pressão: 1015.5Hpa 12:15
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado 8.6 km/h 12:15
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direcção do Vento: E 12:15
Temperatura do vento: 25.9ºC 12:15
Humidade Relativa: 33 % 12:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0mm 12:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 8 MUITO ALTO 12:15
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 12:34)

Boas
Tive de mínima 16,7ºC...

Agora já vou com 29,4ºC, 30%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco por vezes moderado! a ver se chego aos 34ºC previstos


----------



## fsl (28 Mai 2009 às 12:38)

*Em OEIRAS,  TEMP com +1º que ontem.

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 28-05-09 12:32)
Temperatura: 29.5°C	Wind chill: 29.5°C	Humidade: 37%	Ponto Condensação: 13.3°C
Pressão: 1017.0 mb	Vento: 14.5 km/hr  ENE	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm/B]*


----------



## vitamos (28 Mai 2009 às 12:39)

Céu limpo, sol e calor!

De manhã o vento de Este chegou a  soprar moderado com algumas rajadas. Agora tudo muito mais calmo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão já 31.6ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de E e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2009 às 12:55)

Por cá estou com 26.5ºC, vamos lá ver se chego aos 30ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 13:01)

Aqui já entrei na casa dos trinta! vou com 30,3ºC, 29%HR e vento moderado...

Tenho uma Super Célula em Setúbal...sou eu hehehe já não sou cumulonimbus :P


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2009 às 13:09)

O vento parece estar a acalmar, potenciando assim a subida ainda maior da temperatura...
28.1ºC, mais 1.5ºC que ontem a esta hora...
HR de 33%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2009 às 13:19)

Céu limpo e vento fraco do quadrante NE.

Valores actuais de *30,2 ºC* de temperatura e *31 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 13:36)

Já não falta muito para alcançar a máxima de ontem! vou com 31,3ºC e 23%HR com vento moderado...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2009 às 13:51)

Está igualada a máxima do ano e brevemente será ultrapassada e entrarei na casa dos trintas...
29.9ºC e 30%HR.

Edit: Já está!


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 13:54)

Igualada a máxima do ano tenho 31,8ºC e 22%HR o vento continua moderado...rajada máxima até agora de 40,4km/h ENE


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2009 às 14:09)

Por aqui estão 33.0ºC, já ultrapassou a Máxima do ano que era de 32.9ºC.


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2009 às 14:15)

E já vai nos 32 .....  Calor verdadeiramente de ananases,e amanha pode aquecer mais


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 14:15)

Aqui já foi fulminada a máxima do ano, sigo com uns brutais *34,5ºC*.

Hoje previ 35ºC e amanhã prevejo 37ºC. Hoje acertei, amanhã....?


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2009 às 14:28)

30.8ºC, e está na hora de ir para a praia, refrescar a mente...


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2009 às 14:48)

Boa tarde.

Finalmente hoje foi batida a máxima do ano, sendo também o segundo registo superior a 30º na mesma data.

Neste momento 32,8º, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 15:03)

o cabo carvoeiro decidiu dar-nos uma surpresa



sines á mesma hora seguia com 29.6Cº


----------



## squidward (28 Mai 2009 às 15:09)

por aqui sigo com *36.2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2009 às 15:12)

stormy disse:


> o cabo carvoeiro decidiu dar-nos uma surpresa
> 
> 
> 
> sines á mesma hora seguia com 29.6Cº




Situação rara e invulgar sem dúvida para essa localização....mais de 30 graus.... o que o vento de Leste faz!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 15:24)

Aqui sigo com *35,1ºC*

Incêndio na Margem Sul, algures a meio caminho entre Barreiro e Palmela.


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2009 às 15:49)

stormy disse:


> o cabo carvoeiro decidiu dar-nos uma surpresa
> (...)



De facto *stormy* esse valor em Cabo Carvoeiro foi uma grande surpresa , chegou aos* +31,7ºC* às 13h UTC, 
pelo menos é o que se pode ver ainda nas Observações de Superfície, no site do IM, 
e como o *Snifa* disse e bem, o vento de Leste faz milagres! 

Às 13h UTC estavam *+31,7ºC* vento de *SE*!  (Observações de Superfície)

Às 14h UTC estavam *+23,5ºC*!!! vento de *N*! (Tempo presente)


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2009 às 15:50)

Olá

Estou em alfragide de momento.

Só sei que a minha estação já vai nos 33ºC e nos 18% HR.

Hotspot, n consegues ver bem onde é o incêndio? É que no meu site ta risco moderado de incendio para o dia de hoje, para o concelho do seixal... 

Apesar do barreiro e de palmela n serem nesse concelho  os outros concelhos adjacentes também estão em risco moderado.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 16:03)

Lightning disse:


> Olá
> 
> Estou em alfragide de momento.
> 
> ...



O incêndio não é no teu concelho. Fica numa linha imaginária entre Barreiro e Palmela.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2009 às 16:17)

HotSpot disse:


> O incêndio não é no teu concelho. Fica numa linha imaginária entre Barreiro e Palmela.



Sim, eu sei que não é 

Só queria era ter uma melhor ideia da sua localização (do incendio) pois se bem me lembro existe uma zona de pinhal ou mata ou lá o que é ao pé de coina, por essas zonas aí...


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 16:19)

Afinal é na Moita 

Info da protecção civil:

Bº FRANCISCO PIRES
38240 	
28/5

14:46
MOITA
SETUBAL
Não Circunscrito
Inc. em Floresta
---------------

Bº FRANCISCO PIRES fica a SE de Alhos-Vedros e SO da Moita


----------



## Lightning (28 Mai 2009 às 16:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Afinal é na Moita
> 
> Info da protecção civil:
> 
> ...



De onde tiraste essas infos?


----------



## ct5iul (28 Mai 2009 às 16:32)

BOA TARDE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

ESTAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA COM ALARME DE TEMPERATURA ELEVADA

Temp actual 31.2ºC 16:15
Temp ao Sol 39.1ºC 16:15
Pressão: 1011.9Hpa 16:15
Intensidade do Vento:Moderado 7.2 km/h 16:15
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direcção do Vento: NW 16:15
Temperatura do vento: 31.0ºC 16:15
Humidade Relativa: 17 % 16:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0mm 16:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 10 MUITO ALTO 12:15
Altitude: 110Metros

OCORRÊNCIA DE INCÊNDIOS

Ocorrência de Incêndio em Floresta no Bairro FRANCISCO PIRES conselho da Moita (Setúbal)  no terreno estão Bombeiros e 11 Viaturas  um Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado KAMOV

Ocorrência de Incêndio em mato na zona do FUNDÃO (CASTELO BRANCO) no terreno estão Helicópteros Bombardeiro Pesado (KAMOV), Grupo de Intervenção de Protecção e Socorro da GNR,Força Especial de Bombeiros,Equipa de Sapadores Florestais,Equipa do Grupo de Análise e Uso do Fogo


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 16:35)

Lightning disse:


> De onde tiraste essas infos?



Aqui:

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 17:08)

Extremos de hoje:

*35.6 ºC (16:10)* Máxima do ano
*12.5 ºC (06:19) *

Amanhã aponto uma máxima na ordem dos 37ºC para aqui.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 17:30)

maxima do ano com 31.6Cº sigo com 31.5Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2009 às 17:43)

Por aqui neste momento estão 33.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de E e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.7ºC ( Máxima do Ano)
T.Minima: 14.7ºC


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2009 às 17:45)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui neste momento estão 33.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de E e o céu está limpo.
> 
> Extremos de Hoje:
> 
> ...



A estação do Wunderground aí do Couço marca ainda 36.9ºC neste momento


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

A máxima aqui até agora foi de *34,0ºC* não arrisco ainda a dizer que foi a máxima uma vez que ainda estou com 33,6ºC e apenas 18%HR...o vento continua fraco a moderado!


----------



## João Soares (28 Mai 2009 às 17:57)

Bgc disse:


> A estação do Wunderground aí do Couço marca ainda 36.9ºC neste momento









A Estação que está no Couço é a Estação da Chamusca


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2009 às 18:04)

Boa Tarde!

Grande dia de calor, o de hoje! A temperatura máxima foi a mais alta dos últimos 20 meses e 23 dias! A última máxima acima da de hoje foi a *04-08-2007*!

A temperatura máxima foi de *33,3ºC*

Actualmente tenho 32,7ºC e humidade a 18%!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2009 às 18:06)

João Soares disse:


> A Estação que está no Couço é a Estação da Chamusca




Pessoal daqui do Couço até á Chamusca ainda é longe, não me venham dizer que aqui no couço teve essa temperatura porque é totalmente mentira.


----------



## Bgc (28 Mai 2009 às 18:12)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pessoal daqui do Couço até á Chamusca ainda é longe, não me venham dizer que aqui no couço teve essa temperatura porque é totalmente mentira.



Take it easy!

Sim, eu é que não reparei que a estação com a designação de Couço se referia à estação da Chamusca


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mai 2009 às 18:13)

Por aqui registei uma máxima de 30,9ºC às 17:40h está muito calor, um ar extremamente abafado, mínima de 18,7ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, de este.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2009 às 18:17)

Por aqui, a máxima foi de 33.3ºC, pelas 16h28, com uma HR mínima de 19%.
De momento sigo com uns ainda quentes 30.9ºC e 28%HR.
Vento fraco...


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 18:18)

A esta hora estou a apenas 0,4ºC da máxima de 34,0ºC  

33,6ºC
18%HR
1014hpa
5,7km/h NNE


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mai 2009 às 18:21)

Bgc disse:


> Take it easy!
> 
> Sim, eu é que não reparei que a estação com a designação de Couço se referia à estação da Chamusca



OK desculpa


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 18:30)

Bem penso que posso fechar a máxima de hoje! ficou pelos *34,0ºC (16:22)*... humidade mínima de 18%...rajada máxima de 40,5km/h ENE...

Agora registo 33,2ºC, 18%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco a moderado de E/NE


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2009 às 18:52)

stormy disse:


> o cabo carvoeiro decidiu dar-nos uma surpresa
> 
> 
> 
> sines á mesma hora seguia com 29.6Cº



POis...Hoje a diferença entre o interior e o litoral foi pequena.
Hoje em Oeiras a máxima foi de 34 graus que se tirarmos o erro de +1/2 graus(estação MeteOeiras),dá uma temperatura máxima de 32/33 graus..Muito quente!


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 18:53)

Ainda vou com 33,4ºC  isto hoje vai ser trinta graus até tarde!


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 19:10)

31.2Cº


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2009 às 19:12)

A temperatura desce muito lentamente! Neste momento vou ainda com *32,3ºC*!!

Humidade a 18% e pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2009 às 19:19)

Estive o dia todo fechado.
Quando saí à rua, até parecia que estava a entrar num forno!!

Estou agora com 31,8ºC.
A máxima foi de de *33,1ºC*.

Mínima tropical, e uma máxima jeitosa.
Um dia óptimo de verão.


----------



## Roque (28 Mai 2009 às 19:20)

Alguém me sabe dizer qual foi a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada em Portugal e onde?


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 19:48)

Sigo com 32,9ºC  e ainda 18% de humidade!!


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2009 às 20:00)

Ainda 31.8ºC e 23%HR...
Uma brasa!


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2009 às 20:17)

Roque disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer qual foi a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada em Portugal e onde?



Olá! Respondendo à tua pergunta:

Maior valor da temperatura máxima do ar* + 47,4 °C* – Amareleja – 01/08/2003

Faz uma visita a página do IM (www.meteo.pt) tens lá toda a informação que procuras para Portugal Continental e para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.

Vê o link abaixo
https://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/extremos/


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2009 às 20:23)

A mínima hoje foi de 12,1º e a máxima de 34,4º.

Neste momento 29,5º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2009 às 20:23)

Máxima de apenas *32,9 ºC*.

O vento de Leste impediu que a máxima fosse muito elevada, porque trouxe até aqui a brisa do rio.

Por isso, mesmo a esta hora acontece algo normalmente impensável, as estações da Portela e até mesmo Queluz estão mais quentes que Moscavide.

A estação de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, do IM, registou uma máxima mais elevada do que a registada por Moscavide por essa razão.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 20:38)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Máxima de apenas *32,9 ºC*.
> 
> O vento de Leste impediu que a máxima fosse muito elevada, porque trouxe até aqui a brisa do rio.
> 
> ...



ainda 30.6Cº


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2009 às 21:10)

O Sol já se pôs, e já começa a anoitecer! Ainda assim, tenho *27,4ºC* de temperatura!

_Uma noite de ananases_ !


Humidade nos 27% e vento fraco, nos 5,0 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 21:17)

Aconteceu o impensável aqui! Fui jantar com 31ºC e em 20 minutos apenas caiu para os 22ºC actuais e vento de SW


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2009 às 21:25)

É preciso recuar alguns anos para encontrar uma temperatura igual a esta a esta hora  estou com 29.7ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 21:28)

21,6ºC


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 21:39)

Fresco por aí Miguel....aqui o vento continua fraco de SE e a temperatura segue nos 26,8ºC.

A ver se tenho uma mínima superior a 15ºC que é o sinonimo de tropicalidade por aqui


----------



## mocha (28 Mai 2009 às 21:48)

Epa aqui tambem tou com 29ºC ta uma brasa, ate tou mal disposta


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 21:52)

ainda 29.6Cº


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2009 às 21:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> É preciso recuar alguns anos para encontrar uma temperatura igual a esta a esta hora  estou com 29.7ºC



Nem nortada há 
Por aqui também noite fantástica,nem é de Verão isto..É daquelas noites que há 1 ou 2 noites por ano assim 
Vento praticamente nulo,e quente.. 26,4 graus


----------



## mocha (28 Mai 2009 às 21:53)

29.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2009 às 21:54)

meteo disse:


> Nem nortada há
> Por aqui também noite fantástica,nem é de Verão isto..É daquelas noites que há 1 ou 2 noites por ano assim
> Vento praticamente nulo,e quente.. 26,4 graus



Sim, poucas mais teremos assim, só mais amanhã  mas talvez me engane


----------



## mocha (28 Mai 2009 às 21:56)

Fui a varanda e ja ta uma ligeira brisa, depeço me com 28.8ºC até amanha pessoal


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2009 às 22:00)

Por aqui ainda não vai ser uma típica noite quente de Verão.

Neste momento 22,3º, vento fraco de SE.

Pelas 22H30 deverá já estar inferior a 20º


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mai 2009 às 22:01)

O anemómetro parece que foi colado, não mexe nada... 0.0Km/h...
A temperatura também desceu bem, embora não tanto como o que o Miguel relata...
Sigo com 25.1ºC e 37%HR...

Extremos do dia:

18.4ºC (06h07)
33.3ºC (16h28)


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mai 2009 às 22:07)

Ranking de máximas na Grande Lisboa (28/05/2009):

Moita (Davis) *35,6ºC*
Montijo (oficial): *34,8ºC*
Benavente (Davis) *34,7ºC*
Oeiras (Davis) *34,4ºC*
Setúbal (Oregon) *34,1ºC*
Lisboa Gago Coutinho (oficial) *33,7ºC*
Sintra-Granja (oficial) *33,4ºC*
Corroios (Oregon) *33,2ºC*
Mira-Sintra (Oregon) *33,3ºC*
Lisboa Geofisico (oficial) *33,0ºC*
Amadora (Davis) *32,9ºC*
Moscavide (Davis) *32,9ºC*
Lisboa-Portela (Davis) *32,8ºC*
Queluz (Oregon) *32,8ºC*

Amanhã mais calor


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2009 às 22:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Amanhã mais calor



Decerto que sim! 

E será amanhã, o primeiro dia, em muito tempo, no qual registarei uma temperatura mínima acima dos 20ºC? Actualmente ainda levo *26,0ºC*!

Vai ser difícil adormecer...

Humidade a 21%
Vento a 7,2 km/h de NE (45º)


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2009 às 22:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, poucas mais teremos assim, só mais amanhã  mas talvez me engane



Sim,muitas assim nem no Algarve...Mas só amanha também não..Ainda há ai muito Verão pela frente  E de repente grande descida,para os 22,2


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2009 às 22:27)

Se não tiver hoje noite tropical,não sei quando vou ter..Mas como a estação que me baseio é com certeza um pouco longe daqui,a minha noite pode ser sempre tropical


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2009 às 22:35)

Extremos de hoje:

*19,5 ºC* / *32,9 ºC*

---

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e *27,9 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2009 às 22:35)

*27,8ºC* a esta hora!

De facto, não é uma temperatura nada comum para esta hora do dia.


----------



## Lousano (28 Mai 2009 às 22:46)

E para surpresa minha, e depois de já ter descido aos 20,8º, eis que a temperatura volta a subir para os 21,9º


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mai 2009 às 22:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Decerto que sim!
> 
> *E será amanhã, o primeiro dia, em muito tempo, no qual registarei uma temperatura mínima acima dos 20ºC*? Actualmente ainda levo *26,0ºC*!
> 
> ...



Tens razão, já a um bom tempo que não se sentia uma temperatura tão alta a estas horas, nem mesmo durante o Verão passado
Sigo com uns belos 25ºC, uma ligeira brisa e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 23:11)

Afinal a minha máxima não foi os 34,0ºC isso foi o que passou para a net mas deve ter encravado nalgum instante porque na estação marcou 34,1ºC  essa sim foi a máxima do ano até agora...

agora 21,3ºC, 63%HR e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mai 2009 às 23:22)

*Extremos de Hoje:*





_Dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e moderado, e calor. A temperatura máxima foi a mais elevada desde dia 04-08-2007._

---



Gilmet disse:


> Actualmente ainda levo *26,0ºC*!



Em cerca de 1h, a temperatura já desceu para os 23,9ºC!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mai 2009 às 23:25)

Noite agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Valores actuais de *26,2 ºC* e *35 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Teles (28 Mai 2009 às 23:42)

Hoje sim um dia de verdadeiro verão com máxima de 35.8 Cº neste momento estagnou nos 24.0


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2009 às 23:45)

Por cá dia totalmente de Verão, com céu limpo um bafo espetacular e vento fraco.

Mínima de 20.4ºC e máxima de 32.8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mai 2009 às 23:57)

Olá boa noite. 

_Temp. actual: *28 ºC*
_Humidade rel.: *25 %*
_Vento: *E/NE a 7 km/h*
_Pressão: *1013.9 mb*
_________________

Dia muito quente e seco que apesar de no final de Maio, não deixa de ser considerado excessivo!
A noite mais parece uma das habituais no Verão em Mojacar (SE-Esp.); tão fantásticas que até à noite se faz praia…


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2009 às 00:02)

Começo o dia com *25,9ºC*.
Nem uma brisa.


*Extremos do dia 28 de Maio:*
Tmin: 20,0ºC - Primeira noite tropical do ano.
Tmáx: 33,1ºC - A mais alta do ano até ao momento.


----------



## meteo (29 Mai 2009 às 00:35)

Ás 22 estava nos 22 graus e 1 hora depois subiu até aos 24 ! 
Vai agora nos 23,3..No bom caminho para a primeira noite tropical!


----------



## squidward (29 Mai 2009 às 02:56)

por aqui uma noite tropical, ás 0h marcava *24.9ºC*

a máxima de hoje marcou *40.0ºC* (talvez um pouco menos, mas realmente teve muito abafado e muito calor, por isso já não digo nada)


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2009 às 07:15)

Gilmet disse:


> E será amanhã, o primeiro dia, em muito tempo, no qual registarei uma temperatura mínima acima dos 20ºC?



Não fosse o vento ter começado a soprar de SO, pouco depois das 2:00, e ter feito a humidade subir 20% em menos de 1h, a temperatura mínima teria sido muito mais alta. No entanto, com esta alteração de padrão, a temperatura desceu até aos *17,8ºC*, pelas 6:33! Actualmente, já se iniciou a subida. Levo 18,2ºC, e a humidade desce... 55% é o valor actual, depois de um máximo de 64%, pelas 2:50.


Na observação de superfície do IM, às 04:00h UTC, 05:00h em Portugal, as estações que registavam temperaturas superiores ou iguais a 20ºC eram as seguintes, por ordem decrescente:

*Lousã (Aeródromo): 23,9ºC*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): 22,8ºC
Porto (Aeroporto): 22,1ºC
Ansião: 22,1ºC
Proença-a-Nova (P. Moitas): 20,4ºC
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho): 20,3ºC
Castelo Branco: 20ºC
Sines: 20ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mai 2009 às 07:29)

squidward disse:


> a máxima de hoje marcou *40.0ºC* (talvez um pouco menos, mas realmente teve muito abafado e muito calor, por isso já não digo nada)



A estação meteorológica de Santarém, do IM, teve uma máxima de cerca de *34,6 ºC* durante o dia de ontem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mai 2009 às 07:32)

Mínima de *18,3 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.

A manhã está bastante agradável, com um valor actual de *18,9 ºC* e *75 %*, devido à neblina que se abateu sobre o Estuário do Tejo.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2009 às 07:53)

A temperatura sobe a olhos vistos! Ao ritmo de +3,0ºC/h, eis que já levo *21,1ºC*!

A humidade desce... Nos 48% actualmente.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mai 2009 às 08:08)

Mínima de 15.0 ºC (05:24) 

Longe de mínimas tropicais. Esta mínima de hoje foi a mais alta do ano


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2009 às 08:22)

Bom dia! A temperatura acabou por descer abaixo dos 20ºC.

A mínima foi de 18,6ºC.
Por agora 19,8ºC.


----------



## fsl (29 Mai 2009 às 08:52)

*Em OEIRAS, condições sensivelmente iguais às de ontem*:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 29-05-09   8:47)
Temperatura:	22.2°C 
Humidade:	62%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	14.6°C 
Vento:	8.0 km/hr N
Pressão:	1014.7 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	21.2 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 234.6mm
Wind chill:	 22.2°C 
Indíce THW:	 22.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 22.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 18.5°C às   6:59	 23.8°C às  0:00
Humidade:	 47%  às   0:00	 73%  às   2:02
Ponto de Orvalho:	 11.7°C às   0:00	 15.0°C às   1:26
Pressão:	 1013.5mb  às   5:41	 1014.8mb  às   1:59
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 20.9 km/hr  às   8:43
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 18.3°C às   6:54	
Maior Indíce Calor		 23.9°C às   0:00


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mai 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 16.3ºC.
Neste momento estão já 25.3ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mai 2009 às 09:36)

Por muito pouco não tive uma mínima tropical...
Ficou-se pelos 19.6ºC...
De momento, sigo com 22.1ºC, e 59%HR.
Só por comparação, ontem por esta hora estava menos 1ºC...
Cheira a nova máxima do ano... Vai depender do vento...


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Noite tropical com temperatura mínima de 21,1ºC.

Segue o dia com céu pouco nublado por alguns cumulus. Calor e ausência de vento.


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2009 às 09:43)

squidward disse:


> por aqui uma noite tropical, ás 0h marcava *24.9ºC*
> 
> a máxima de hoje marcou *40.0ºC* (talvez um pouco menos, mas realmente teve muito abafado e muito calor, por isso já não digo nada)



Tens aí um pequeno problema para resolver. A máxima não foi certamente de 40 graus... Tenta procurar uma solução para o teu sensor... ás vezes pequenas mudanças podem causar grandes resultados e produzir registos mais fiáveis sem grandes gastos


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2009 às 09:51)

Aqui a temperatura custou a arrancar.

Mas eis que se levantou o vento fraco a moderado de NE e a temperatura começou logo a subir, ao mesmo tempo que a humidade vai por aí a baixo.

Já na casa dos 24ºC e ainda não são 10h.


----------



## mocha (29 Mai 2009 às 10:22)

Bom dia a todos, desde ja votos de um bom fim de semana, aproveitem pra dar um mergulho, sigo com ceu limpo e 24ºC


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mai 2009 às 11:11)

Aqui já sigo com *30,3ºC*  e apenas *30%* de HR

O vento sopra de Leste a 10km/h.


----------



## Lousano (29 Mai 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi a mais alta do ano com 18,0º.

Neste momento 30,3º, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## ct5iul (29 Mai 2009 às 11:37)

BOM DIA LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia 28-05-2009 TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA 35.1ºC ás 18:42 TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA 19.8ºC ás 06:42 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Temp actual 25.9ºC 11:30
Temp ao Sol 30.1ºC 11:30
Pressão: 1014.2Hpa 11:30
Intensidade do Vento:Fraco 2.2 km/h 11:30
Escala de Beaufort :1
Direcção do Vento: E 11:30
Temperatura do vento: 25.9ºC 11:30
Humidade Relativa: 39 % 11:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0mm 11:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 ALTO 12:15
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## ferreirinha47 (29 Mai 2009 às 12:22)

Boas tardes, pela cidade do lis a manhã foi de algum vento de sudeste, que entretanto acalmou, sigo com 30,07º 1014mb e 22% de humidade


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Mai 2009 às 12:26)

Boas tardes, eis que sigo com 27,6ºC, vento fraco a moderado de este e céu pouco nublado por um grupo minúsculo de Cirroestratos
Mínima de 19,7ºC.


----------



## fsl (29 Mai 2009 às 12:35)

Em OEIRAS, TEMP superior em 1,5ºs à de ontem :

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 29-05-09 12:32)
Temperatura: 30.7°C	Wind chill: 30.7°C	Humidade: 31%	Ponto Condensação: 11.6°C
Pressão: 1013.2 mb	Vento: 6.4 km/hr  ESE	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm/B]


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mai 2009 às 12:38)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 32.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de Leste e o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 12:38)

Boas
Tive de mínima 17,6ºC...

Agora já vou com 30,8ºC, 19%HR, 12015hpa e vento moderado a forte rajada máxima até agora de 44,7km/h SE...

Ontem por esta hora tinha 29,5ºC...


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 12:57)

Tenho agora 31,3ºC ontem a mesma hora tinha 30,3ºC (+1,0ºC)...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mai 2009 às 13:24)

Sigo já com 32ºC...
Bem mais quente hoje que ontem...
Vento fraco, e alguns cirrus no céu...


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2009 às 13:30)

Por aqui 30,4ºC e muitas nuvens a crescer!


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mai 2009 às 13:34)

Não só está mais quente a esta hora, do que ontem, como a HR é hoje cerca de 10% mais baixa que ontem...
De momento, 32.4ºC e 20%HR...


----------



## ct5iul (29 Mai 2009 às 13:44)

Boa tarde LISBOA AJUDA MONSANTO

ESTAÇÃO COM ALARME DE TEMPERATURA ELEVADA
Temp actual 31.5ºC 13:30
Temp ao Sol 37.0ºC 13:30
Pressão: 1010.9Hpa 13:30
Intensidade do Vento:Fraco 7.6 km/h 13:30
Escala de Beaufort :2
Direcção do Vento: NW 13:30
Temperatura do vento: 31.0ºC 13:30
Humidade Relativa: 23 % 13:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0mm 13:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 10 Muito ALTO 13:30
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2009 às 13:51)

Por aqui, 30,6ºC, e muitos Cumulus Humilis, em desenvolvimento!

Humidade nos 21% e pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## Teles (29 Mai 2009 às 13:54)

Por aqui 36.2 e já se vêem umas pequenas nuvens


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mai 2009 às 13:58)

Começa a aumentar a nebulosidade, estando esta a entrar de NO...
De qualquer forma, ainda com 32.6ºC e 22%HR.
A máxima já foi aos 32.9ºC e a HR nos 20%...


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mai 2009 às 14:03)

Está igualada a máxima do ano: 33.3ºC, logo agora que tenho q sair p ir trabalhar... sorte do catano!!


----------



## ct5iul (29 Mai 2009 às 14:07)

SIGO COM 31.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mai 2009 às 14:26)

Aqui nova máxima do ano *35,8ºC* e ainda deve subir mais...


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2009 às 14:42)

Actualmente tenho 31,7ºC, com uma máxima até ao momento de *31,8ºC*. O céu apresenta pouca neblusidade.

Humidade a 20%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,2ºC/h


----------



## meteo (29 Mai 2009 às 15:15)

Muito calor em Oeiras! Excelente dia de praia em Carcavelos com vento fraco..E algumas nuvens interessantes no céu,no interior não sei não...


----------



## vitamos (29 Mai 2009 às 15:18)

ct5iul disse:


>



A surgir alguma precipitação convectiva em Portugal Continental, não será gerada por essa mancha nebulosa, pois a circulação fará com que não nos atinja


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2009 às 15:25)

Às 14h da tarde, a Praia da Rainha estava com* 34,8ºC*, partilhando o pódio com a Amareleja.
A areia na Costa deve estar em brasa.






Por aqui sigo com 32,4ºC.


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Mai 2009 às 15:34)

Confirmo esse "braseiro" na praia da Raínha (estive na praia Morena, praticamente ao lado). Fui lá almoçar e estava como há muito tempo não sentia... Um vento de E/SE que mais parecia que existia um incêndio logo ali atrás... Água gelada, mas com o calor que estava devia estar ainda mais fria... . Este calor atraíu uma praga de mosquitos muito pequenos que se colavam ao corpo e picavam... Lembro-me de algo semelhante há uns anos atrás, quando houve uma vaga de calor em Maio, mas nessa altura ainda eram mais... Mas julgo que este calor junto às praias está a terminar, já foram dias demais com vento do quadrante E nas praias da costa ocidental, amanhã a esta hora já estará uma brisa de O/SO com a temperatura uns 10ºC mais baixa à mesma hora... É o fim de semana a entrar e as temperaturas a descer ... Claro que nas cidades e interior, essa brisa marítima nem se sentirá praticamente, o que é mau...


----------



## Lightning (29 Mai 2009 às 15:37)

Olá

Aqui em alfragide, avisto cumulus e algumas torres, que apareceram do nada e muito rapidamente 

Isto promete, pois os mesmos cúmulus que avisto daqui, se não me engano e vendo do satélite, são os mesmos que estão no barreiro.


----------



## DRC (29 Mai 2009 às 15:45)

Lightning disse:


> Olá
> 
> Aqui em alfragide, avisto cumulus e algumas torres, que apareceram do nada e muito rapidamente
> 
> Isto promete, pois os mesmos cúmulus que avisto daqui, se não me engano e vendo do satélite, são os mesmos que estão no barreiro.



De qualquer maneira essa nebulosidade, que se encontra sobre mim, desloca-se apesar de muito lentamente para Este, logo não vamos ter nada, enfim...

Temperatura Actual na Póvoa de Santa Iria: *29,8ºC*


----------



## ferreirinha47 (29 Mai 2009 às 15:51)

Por aqui devido à rotação do vento para NO a temperatura ja desceu para os 29,1º, quando às 14h15 se deu o extremo de hoje e anual de 33,7º


----------



## Lightning (29 Mai 2009 às 16:04)

DRC disse:


> De qualquer maneira essa nebulosidade, que se encontra sobre mim, desloca-se apesar de muito lentamente para Este, logo não vamos ter nada, enfim...
> 
> Temperatura Actual na Póvoa de Santa Iria: *29,8ºC*



Infelizmente é sempre assim...

Mas elas continuam a crescer e crescer 

Mr Phillip, como está isso aí em Corroios? Já cheguei aos 33,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (29 Mai 2009 às 16:08)

Neste momento 34,0º.

A máxima deverá ser semelhante à de ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

A partir de Estremoz observa-se o desenvolvimento de muita nebulosidade vertical para uma zona situada a Oeste de Vendas Novas ... Pessoal de Setúbal ???


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mai 2009 às 16:57)

Lightning disse:


> Infelizmente é sempre assim...
> 
> Mas elas continuam a crescer e crescer
> 
> Mr Phillip, como está isso aí em Corroios? Já cheguei aos 33,9ºC



Não te sei responder, porque estou a trabalhar em Lisboa. De qualquer forma, à hora a que saí, cerca das 14h, estava batida a máxima do ano com 33.4ºC. Mas presumo que tenha subido mais. Logo darei conta da máxima atingida.
Por enquanto, no aeroporto está um verdadeiro forno.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 16:59)

É isto que eu vejo aqui de Setúbal...


----------



## Chingula (29 Mai 2009 às 17:05)

miguel disse:


> É isto que eu vejo aqui de Setúbal...



Acredito que a linha de instabilidade que se estende da Zona de Sines a Alcochete, ainda possa dar aguma trovoada até ao final do dia...


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 17:06)

Agora:


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2009 às 17:09)

Grande descida de temperatura! O vento rodou para NO, e atirou a temperatura dos *32,8ºC*, para os *25,5ºC* actuais!

Humidade a 33%


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2009 às 17:20)

Já eu estou nos 33,0ºC pela 3ª vez hoje.
Não passa daí. 

O vento ainda esta fraco a moderado de NE.
Assim que rodar para NO, lá se irão os trinta e tal graus.


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 17:24)

Agora está assim:





35,0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (29 Mai 2009 às 17:26)

Miguel tá a SW aqui de Vendas Novas 

tenho 34.5ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 17:30)

Mas está a morrer como já seria de esperar... 

A máxima ainda não foi feita...vou com 35,8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (29 Mai 2009 às 17:45)

Extremos de hoje:

*36.5 ºC (15:02)* Máxima do ano
*15.0 ºC (05:24) * Mínima mais alta do ano

O vento continua a soprar de Leste e sigo com 35,4ºC. Não baixa...


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 17:49)

Vou com 35,5ºC com a máxima de 35,8ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 18:04)

Tive uma máxima hoje de *35,8ºC (17:40)*...Mínima de *17,6ºC (5:46)*...rajada máxima *44,7km/h SE (12:24)*

Agora sigo com 35,1ºC, 17%HR, 1012hpa e vento fraco inferior a 15km/h de NE


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 18:17)

Igualada a máxima 35,8ºC


----------



## André Simões (29 Mai 2009 às 18:17)

Deve se estar tão bem na praia, e eu em casa a estudar.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *33,2ºC* *(16:35)* (máxima do ano)
Mínima: *18,7ºC* *(6:56)*

Neste momento sigo com 32ºC e 27% HR.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mai 2009 às 18:21)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu limpo, mas pouco nublado por Cumulus Humilis, durante o periodo de almoço._

---

Actualmente sigo com 25,7ºC, humidade a 33% e pressão a 1013 hPa.
O vento sopra a 16,2 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mai 2009 às 18:27)

Máxima de *34,4 ºC*.

Tarde muito quente de céu pouco nublado por cumulus a Leste e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2009 às 18:52)

Dia muito quente na Grande Lisboa Ainda *30.8°C*


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 18:53)

Inacreditável tive uma nova máxima de *35,9ºC* já ás 18:46


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 18:56)

O vento acabou de rodar para W/SW e a temperatura com isso cai a pique agora 33,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mai 2009 às 19:59)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.5ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.4ºC ( Máxima do Ano)
T.Minima: 16.3ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 20:15)

Vou agora com 29,2ºC, 29%HR e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

Arrefece acentuadamente e já me encontro com *27,5 ºC*.


----------



## Teles (29 Mai 2009 às 20:38)

boas uma temperatura máxima de 37.5 neste momento 30.8::


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mai 2009 às 21:43)

Depois de um dia abrasador, com a temperatura durante quase toda a tarde na casa dos *34 ºC*, a noite segue ventosa.

Amanhã o dia será talvez tão quente como o de hoje, por aqui, pois com o vento a soprar de NO voltarei a ter vantagem sobre a maioria das restantes zonas da Grande Lisboa e de parte do Litoral Centro.


----------



## Nuno (29 Mai 2009 às 22:04)

Boa Noite

São 22 horas e neste momento registo 27ºC esta uma bela noite, 20% humidade


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 22:06)

Por este lado de Setúbal vou com 26,0ºC, 32%HR e vento fraco de direcções variáveis...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mai 2009 às 22:14)

Algumas máximas na Grande Lisboa, durante o dia de hoje:

Moita: 36,5 ºC
Setúbal: 35,9 ºC
Benavente: 34,9 ºC
Oeiras: 34,7 ºC
*LISBOA/GAGO COUTINHO (Ofic.): 34,4 ºC*
Moscavide: 34,4 ºC
Corroios: 34,2 ºC
Portela: 33,7 ºC
Amadora: 33,7 ºC
Barcarena: 33,0 ºC
Mira Sintra: 32,8 ºC
Queluz: 32,5 ºC


----------



## Nuno (29 Mai 2009 às 23:05)

Tenho 26,4ºC numa hora desci 6 décimas


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 23:07)

Aqui vai descendo muito lentamente e sigo com 25,6ºC e 31%HR com vento muito fraquinho de NW


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2009 às 23:29)

Por cá dia marcado por céu limpo e vento moderado a partir das 17h e assim se mantem.

Mínima de 19.3ºC e máxima de 32.5ºC, amanhã já não espero tanto calor, provavelmente uma máxima em torno dos 28ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mai 2009 às 23:38)

Extremos de hoje:

*18,3 ºC* / *34,4 ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mai 2009 às 23:56)

Por aqui a máxima foi a mais alta do ano...34ºC...
A HR mínima foi de 18%.
De momento, sigo com uns mais frescos 24.3ºC e 39%HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## squidward (29 Mai 2009 às 23:58)

vitamos disse:


> Tens aí um pequeno problema para resolver. A máxima não foi certamente de 40 graus... Tenta procurar uma solução para o teu sensor... ás vezes pequenas mudanças podem causar grandes resultados e produzir registos mais fiáveis sem grandes gastos



por acaso agora tinha um sitio melhor para o colocar...mas o meu irmão já colou a caixa no sitio que está, vai ser complicado
mas é realmente pena os valores ficarem "distrocidos" a partir das 15h +/-


----------



## Lousano (30 Mai 2009 às 00:08)

Pela Lousã a máxima foi de 34,6º.

Agora pelo Baleal, local onde reportarei esta semana os dados, um fresco maravilhoso de 16,7º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2009 às 00:19)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Ainda *25,0 ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (30 Mai 2009 às 00:29)

*Extremos de hoje:


Temperatura:*


*Máxima:* 31,7ºC

*Mínima:* 19,6ºC

*Actualmente:* Céu limpo, vento fraco e 20,7ºC


----------



## fsl (30 Mai 2009 às 08:40)

Em OEIRAS  TEMP inferior em 0.5º à de ontem:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 30-05-09 8:32)
Temperatura: 21.4°C	Wind chill: 21.4°C	Humidade: 60%	Ponto Condensação: 13.3°C
Pressão: 1012.0 mb	Vento: 0.0 km/hr  SSE


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2009 às 08:58)

Bom Dia.

A Minima de Hoje foi de 17.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 24.5ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mai 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia!
Mínima tropical esta noite, tendo a temperatura ficado nos 20.5ºC.
Manhã muito quente, seguindo já com uns muito quentes para a hora 27.5ºC e 30% de HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2009 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *20,9 ºC*, a primeira mínima tropical do ano.

Ainda me encontro na casa dos *24 ºC*, enquanto muitos outros já ultrapassaram os 27, devido ao vento de Leste.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 10:40)

Mínima de 18,8ºC nada de noites tropicais por aqui...

Agora sigo com 24,8ºC muito mais fresco que os últimos dias o vento já não está a vir de Este/NE  mas a vir hoje do mar SW...ou o vento muda ou o dia vai ser um fiasco por aqui! estou com menos 3/4ºC que ontem a mesma hora. esperava hoje o dia mais quente e amanha também, vamos lá ver!


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mai 2009 às 11:54)

Sigo com 28.3ºC, cerca de 0,5ºC mais quente que ontem...
O vento ainda vai soprando de leste, vamos ver até onde vai a temperatura...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2009 às 12:08)

Por aqui neste momento estão já 33.2ºC, o vento é quase nulo e o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 12:09)

Ainda vou com 26,0ºC e o vento continua de SW teimosamente!! assim não vou nem aos 30  veio o fds pronto tinha de ser


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mai 2009 às 12:24)

Vai subindo lentamente, com 29ºC de momento (+0.6ºC que ontem), e 29%HR.
O vento continua fraco ou nulo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2009 às 12:43)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Valores actuais de *31,2 ºC* e *25 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mai 2009 às 12:57)

Acho que hoje a temperatura não vai subir tanto, o ritmo de subida está muito baixo... 29.1ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 13:00)

Vou agora com 28,6ºC e 30%HR com vento muito fraco agora de S


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 13:05)

Voltou o vento de SW e voltou a cair a temperatura para os 26,8ºC hoje aqui é para esquecer...


----------



## meteo (30 Mai 2009 às 13:17)

O que o vento maritimo faz..Ontem ás 14 estavam 33 graus! Neste momento 26,5..Dia muito agradável,ainda assim,com vento muito fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2009 às 13:31)

Uma tarde de castanholas.

Valores actuais de *32,7 ºC* e *25 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 13:41)

Ontem a esta hora tinha 32ºC hoje estou com 26,8ºC...muito menos vento hoje mas o pouco que vem vem da direcção errada...


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mai 2009 às 13:42)

Confirma-se, ao que parece, que o dia não vai ser tão quente por aqui...
Estavam 28ºC às 9h30, e agora sigo com apenas 29.9ºC e 29%HR...


----------



## DRC (30 Mai 2009 às 13:52)

No Bairro da Quinta da Piedade, Póvoa de Santa Iria estão actualmente:

Temperatura Actual: 26,8ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Mai 2009 às 14:10)

Por Sintra está um dia muito agradável!

*25.1ºC*


----------



## squidward (30 Mai 2009 às 14:23)

por aqui estão *33,8ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2009 às 14:34)

Por aqui neste momento estão 35.0ºC, e estão a aparecer algumas nuvens.


----------



## Lousano (30 Mai 2009 às 14:50)

Boa tarde.

Pelo Baleal um dia quente, estando de momento 29,2º e vento fraco sem direcção definida, após de manhã estar vento fraco/moderado de Sul.
Céu totalmente azul.
A mínima foi de 14,9º.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 15:10)

Vou com 29,4ºC, 29%HR e vento fraco quase nulo mas ainda do mar


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 15:30)

Tenho agora 30,8ºC e 29%HR o vento é inferior a 10km/h mas teimosamente de SW  apesar de ir variando muito de posição


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2009 às 15:38)

Neste momento estão uns brutais *36.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 15:39)

Sobe bem!! tenho agora 32,4ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 15:44)

E sobe e sobe sem parar 33,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

Uma tarde de castanholas.

Valores actuais de *35,1 ºC* e *24 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 16:53)

A máxima até ao momento foi de 34,1ºC...

Agora estou com 31,6ºC e vento de W moderado que estragou a máxima de hoje completamente...teria tido a máxima do ano, amanha é outro dia muito quente se não o dia mais quente se o vento ajudar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2009 às 16:59)

Algumas temperaturas actuais na Grande Lisboa:

Moscavide: *35,1 ºC*
Benavente: *33,9 ºC*
Moita: *32,4 ºC*
Amadora: *31,6 ºC*
Portela: *31,3 ºC*
Barcarena: *31,0 ºC*
Setúbal: *31,0 ºC*
Oeiras: *29,7 ºC*
Almada: *28,6 ºC*
Queluz: *28,3 ºC*
Mira Sintra: *27,0 ºC*

---

Com o vento de NO, Moscavide lidera tranquilamente.


----------



## DRC (30 Mai 2009 às 17:10)

Por volta das 15h00 no Carregado o termómetro do carro marcava *37ºC*

Agora na Póvoa de Santa Iria estão *31,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 17:25)

Hoje a máxima foi de *34,1ºC (15:53)* e a mínima foi de *18,8ºC (5:47)*, a rajada máxima foi de *35,5km/h NW (17:03)*, a humidade máxima foi de *69% (5:15)* e a humidade mínima de *20% (16:03)*...

Agora sigo com 30,0ºC, 25%HR, 1012hpa e vento fraco a moderado de W

PS: o valor máximo do vento pode sofrer alterações até as 00h...


----------



## miguel (30 Mai 2009 às 17:36)

A rajada já foi batida e é agora de 40,4km/h WSW...a temperatura vai em 29,1ºC


----------



## Bgc (30 Mai 2009 às 17:44)

Para já, o valor mais alto registado hoje numa estação do IM foi na estação do Regadio em Coruche com *37.4ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mai 2009 às 19:15)

Umas pessoas amigas mediram por Moscavide esta tarde 37 ºC com o carro.

---

A minha estação registou uma máxima de *35,8 ºC*.

O céu esteve sempre limpo ou pouco nublado e o vento soprou fraco de NO.


----------



## Lousano (30 Mai 2009 às 19:47)

A máxima aqui no Baleal foi de 30,2º.

Neste momento 22,4º e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Lightning (30 Mai 2009 às 22:25)

Neste momento relato trovoada! 

Não... é o fogo de artifício da ponte 25 de abril, que faz uma grande barulheira...


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Mai 2009 às 22:32)

Boa noite

Por aqui "bom" tempo de verão. Céu limpo. Vento fraco de S.

Temp= 25º C
HR= 30%
PA= 1009 hPa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mai 2009 às 22:40)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento ainda estão 25.3ºC.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.4ºC Máxima do Ano
T.Minima: 17.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2009 às 23:51)

Por cá dia de céu limpo, vento fraco durante todo o dia tirando ao final da tarde.

Mínima de 18.4ºC máxima de 31.2ºC.


----------



## squidward (31 Mai 2009 às 00:06)

tive uma máxima de *36.7ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mai 2009 às 00:22)

Por aqui, a noite vai seguindo mais fresca:
21.1ºC, 45%HR, 1011hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:

20.5ºC
30.1ºC

Dia muito mais fresco que ontem, e muito mais fresco que o dos meus vizinhos geográficos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 00:50)

Extremos do dia 30:

*20,9 ºC* / *35,8 ºC*


----------



## Relâmpago (31 Mai 2009 às 07:58)

Bom dia

Promete ser mais um dia quente. Céu limpo, sem vento.

Temp= 21º C
HR= 41%
PA= 1010 hPa


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2009 às 12:40)

Boas
Mínima fria de 16,7ºC...

Agora tempo fresco e muito húmido, vou com 22,0ºC, 70%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco a moderado...tempo que não vale nada por aqui em comparação com o esperado! e segundo o que vi até terça o vento vai continuar a vir do lado do mar logo o calor se aparecer é por breves minutos em alguma altura que o vento pare...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mai 2009 às 12:42)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento já estão 33.5ºC.
A Minima de Hoje foi de 16.1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2009 às 12:45)

Boa tarde.

A mínima pelo Baleal foi de 13,1º.

Neste momento 28,8º, vento fraco de SW e céu limpo.

Mais um dia fenomenal de praia.


----------



## DRC (31 Mai 2009 às 12:46)

Dia quente por aqui.

Estão actualmente na Póvoa de Santa Iria: *25,1ºC*


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 12:46)

Por aqui vento de Sudoeste fraco,logo tarde muito mais fresca comparando com os dias anteriores.. Em Lisboa estão 30 graus, e aqui 21,6


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2009 às 12:52)

meteo disse:


> Por aqui vento de Sudoeste fraco,logo tarde muito mais fresca comparando com os dias anteriores.. Em Lisboa estão 30 graus, e aqui 21,6



Bem vindo ao clube dos frios e húmidos 

21,8ºC 
72%HR
vento moderado


----------



## Lightning (31 Mai 2009 às 12:55)

Então eu estou ainda mais quente, com 27,3ºC neste momento! 

A humidade relativa encontra-se nos 42%. 

Já cheguei aos 28,2ºC, tendo sido a máxima do dia até agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 13:01)

Mínima de *19,4 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 13:08)

miguel disse:


> Bem vindo ao clube dos frios e húmidos
> 
> 21,8ºC
> 72%HR
> vento moderado



21,9 agora..Esta renhido  Vento de Sul muito fraco,6 km/hora


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2009 às 13:36)

Vou com 21,9ºC e não sai disto...o vento é moderado de S/SW e a humidade não sai dos 70%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 13:40)

A tarde de ontem foi de castanholas.

A de hoje não sei se será; ainda só estão *30,9 ºC*.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Mai 2009 às 13:47)

> Vou com 21,9ºC e não sai disto...o vento é moderado de S/SW e a humidade não sai dos 70%



Miguel já viste o Sat24?? será que o nevoeiro chega ai a setubal..tá a ser empurrado pelo vento de sul 





isto tá a aquecer deve se dissipar...talvez logo a noite 

ha têndencia para haver nevoeiro no litoral e talvez um bocado para o interior a partir de hoje e nos proximos dias porque o vento vai soprar de oeste..vamos a ver


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 13:49)

22,8 agora..


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2009 às 14:00)

Brunomc disse:


> Miguel já viste o Sat24?? será que o nevoeiro chega ai a setubal..tá a ser empurrado pelo vento de sul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bolas era só o que me faltava!! Um gajo quer sair e apanha esta bodega de tempo... e durante a semana transpira que nem um cavalo quando devia estar fresco   isto é que se chama azar!!

22,6ºC
71%HR
1015hpa
vento constante de S/SW


----------



## Lightning (31 Mai 2009 às 14:01)

Brunomc disse:


> Miguel já viste o Sat24?? será que o nevoeiro chega ai a setubal..tá a ser empurrado pelo vento de sul



Bem isto é com cada uma... Nevoeiro é que eu não estava à espera


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mai 2009 às 14:42)

Olá.

Por aqui neste momento está um forno, a temperatura está nos 35.0ºC e o vento é nulo, dava tudo para estar em setubal.


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 14:52)

Alguns locais com 35,e aqui com 22,7..35 também já é de mais,mas uns 26 pelo menos,se esperaria  
E se aparece ai o nevoeiro,ainda vai para os 20 graus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 14:57)

A tarde já está perdida. 

Só estão *32,4 ºC* e o vento continua de SO.


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 15:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A tarde já está perdida.
> 
> *Só estão **32,4 ºC* e o vento continua de SO.



 Lá vai descendo devagar,vai nos 22,6..


----------



## fsl (31 Mai 2009 às 15:15)

Ainda bem que se mantém a aragem de SW com entrada de ar maritimo em OEIRAS.
O resto do pais , grande parte dele, está "a arder" com TEMPs superiores a 30ºs!

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 31-05-09 15:02)
Temperatura: 22.6°C	Wind chill: 22.6°C	Humidade: 74%	Ponto Condensação: 17.7°C
Pressão: 1013.7 mb	Vento: 6.4 km/hr  SW	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 m


----------



## DRC (31 Mai 2009 às 15:15)

Na Póvoa de Santa Iria, Vila Franca de Xira:

Temperatura Actual: *27,3ºC*


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 16:06)

fsl disse:


> Ainda bem que se mantém a aragem de SW com entrada de ar maritimo em OEIRAS.
> O resto do pais , grande parte dele, está "a arder" com TEMPs superiores a 30ºs!
> 
> Condições actuais   (actualizado às 31-05-09 15:02)
> ...



Para se aproveitar a praia no fim-de-semana podia estar um bocadinho mais quente. Mas sem dúvida que com 30 graus,ou mais tantos dias seguidos também já pedia alguma frescura..Podia era ter aguentado até amanha 
Depois de ter descido aos 21,7,deu um salto rápido de 1 grau,está nos 22,7!


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 16:58)

Agora sim tem aumentado a temperatura,está nos 25,1


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 18:28)

Por Moscavide, o verdadeiro torrão da Grande Lisboa, ainda com *29,9 ºC*.

A máxima foi de *32,5 ºC* porque o vento de SO não permitiu uma subida maior.

Ainda assim, muito superior às restantes máximas da região de Lisboa, com excepção da Moita.


----------



## Lightning (31 Mai 2009 às 18:32)

Aí vem o nevoeiro... Confirmo neste momento nevoeiro a entrar na zona de Corroios.

A temperatura desceu de forma brutal e a humidade relativa aumentou bastante. Neste momento 21,5ºC e 85% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 18:51)

Lightning disse:


> A temperatura desceu de forma brutal e a humidade relativa aumentou bastante. Neste momento 21,5ºC e 85% de humidade relativa.



Por cá, o vento rodou temporariamente para NO e a temperatura voltou a subir acima dos *30,0 ºC*.

Corroios vai agora com *20,6 ºC*, quase menos 10 ºC que Moscavide.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 18:59)

Oeiras vai agora com uns impressionantes *19,3 ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2009 às 19:20)

Pelo Baleal a máxima foi de 29,6º.

Neste momento 21,1º, céu limpo e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## DRC (31 Mai 2009 às 19:34)

Dia de calor na Póvoa de Santa Iria

Máxima de: *34,4ºC*

Temperatura Actual de: *30,7ºC*


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mai 2009 às 19:37)

Olá

Hoje pela Aroeira registei uma mínima de 16.0ºC e uma máxima de 25.0ºC

Sigo com 19.1ºC e nevoeiro.


----------



## Teles (31 Mai 2009 às 19:39)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura chegou aos 32.7Cº , neste momento estão 29.7Cº humidade de 31% e 1010hpa


----------



## Lightning (31 Mai 2009 às 19:47)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Corroios vai agora com *20,6 ºC*, quase menos 10 ºC que Moscavide.



E levo agora 19,4ºC. 

A humidade vai nos 92%


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 19:53)

Estava numa optima subida de temperatura,quase nos 27 graus.. Vai uma pessoa tentar aproveitar a praia,chega logo o nevoeiro 
A temperatura desceu vertiginosamente até aos actuais 18,9


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mai 2009 às 19:59)

Continua o nevoeiro e sigo com 18.7ºC.


----------



## mocha (31 Mai 2009 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui depois de muito calor, agora esta muito nublado o ceu e tenho neste momento 21.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (31 Mai 2009 às 20:09)

E continua a baixar bem! A humidade essa está em constante subida!

E só por curiosidade, das estações registadas no wunderground, na zona centro, a minha é a segunda mais "fria" de momento.  

Estou em segundo lugar no_ ranking_ 

Vejam aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 20:09)

Não é fácil ter frio em dias com alerta amarelo de calor ! Vai nos 19 graus,a t-shirt já é pouco..Mas ao passar o nevoeiro a temperatura ainda deve passar os 20 até voltar a descer novamente.


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2009 às 20:12)

Que raio de tempo que haveria de fazer logo hoje que fui passear com a nina   apanhai com calor ao inicio ai 20 minutos e depois levei o tempo todo com nevoeiro em cima e um frio!!  

A máxima não foi alem dos 23ºC aqui...menos 11ºC que ontem  falhou modelos falhou tudo...

Agora sigo com 20,1ºC e 75%HR com vento moderado e frio do mar SW...


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2009 às 20:27)

Neste momento 20,0º e o vento está praticamente nulo, o que levará novamente a uma noite com temperatura mínimas baixas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

Vejo uma grande quantidade de nevoeiro a Sul, a atravessar o rio Tejo.

Já desci à casa dos 21 ºC e a humidade relativa está agora nos *75 %*.


----------



## mocha (31 Mai 2009 às 20:39)

É verdade Daniel, vem aí o nevoeiro para a margem sul, neste momento sigo com 20.4ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mai 2009 às 20:41)

Olá

O nevoeiro enfraqueceu e sigo com 18.5ºC


----------



## DRC (31 Mai 2009 às 20:43)

Acham que esse nevoeiro vai chegar aqui á Póvoa de Santa Iria?


----------



## Lightning (31 Mai 2009 às 21:01)

DRC disse:


> Acham que esse nevoeiro vai chegar aqui á Póvoa de Santa Iria?



Se houver vento suficiente para o empurrar nessa direcção, porque não?


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mai 2009 às 21:03)

Boas!
Hoje andei na passeata para os lados de Peniche, Carvoeiro, Lourinhã, Areia Branca, por aí.
Temperaturas sempre a rondar os 24º, 25º ao pé do mar.
Muito agradável portanto.
Entretanto, no regresso, apanho com a entrada do nevoeiro que neste momento ainda vai cobrindo esta zona.
Tal causou um abaixamento das temperaturas, pois no início do eixo N-S ainda estavam 25ºC, e ao entrar no nevoeiro, caiu logo para os 19º-20ºC.
Por aqui, a máxima foi atingida de manhã, com 26.7ºC, mantendo-se a temperatura estável na casa dos 26ºC ao longo do dia...
Olhando para os gráficos do WD, pela hora que o nevoeiro aqui terá entrado, a temperatura caiu dos 24º para os 19ºC muto rapidamente, e a HR subiu dos cerca de 50% para os actuais 83%.
Assim, sigo agora com 19.5ºC, 83%, 1015hpa, nevoeiro, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mai 2009 às 21:29)

Algumas máximas na Grande Lisboa, durante o dia de hoje:

Moita: 33,9 ºC
Moscavide: 32,5 ºC
Benavente: 32,4 ºC
Portela: 31,1 ºC
Mira Sintra: 29,2 ºC
Queluz: 28,7 ºC
Barcarena: 28,6 ºC
Corroios: 28,5 ºC
Amadora: 28,4 ºC
Almada: 26,4 ºC
Oeiras: 26,4 ºC


----------



## meteo (31 Mai 2009 às 21:37)

Depois do nevoeiro,a temperatura foi subindo ligeiramente,mas já não deve ir aos 20..Vai nos 19,6


----------



## squidward (31 Mai 2009 às 21:40)

por aqui dia bastante quente (nada de nevoeiros!!!)

tive uma máxima de *37,8ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mai 2009 às 22:00)

Despeço-me com 19.3ºC e 86%HR...
Ah, valente nevoeiro....


----------



## miguel (31 Mai 2009 às 22:16)

Aqui tenho neste momento 18,9ºC e algum nevoeiro ao longe...


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Mai 2009 às 22:57)

Por aqui tive de máxima 28,7ºC e mínima de 17,6ºC, actualmente tenho 19,5ºC, vento fraco, e céu limpo, nenhum nevoeiro à vista


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mai 2009 às 23:28)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.1ºC
T.Minima: 16.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (31 Mai 2009 às 23:31)

A neblina acabou de chegar aqui, trazendo consigo um vento fraco de SW e muita humidade.

A temperatura subiu dos 16,8ºº para os 17,5º


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2009 às 23:59)

Por cá dia marcado pelo calor abrasador e a ausência de vento 

Mínima de 18.4ºC e máxima de 28.7ºC.

Neste momento, ausência de vento e muita humidade no ar, 73%.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2009 às 07:25)

Extremos dos últimos dois dias de Maio:

*Extremos de 30-05-2009:*






*Extremos de 31-05-2009:*


----------

